#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-12
<nigelb> hola folks
<doctormo> nigelb, pleia2, paultag: http://imagebin.ca/view/P8odXf99.html Thoughts on this title card.
<nigelb> doctormo: sweet!
<nigelb> Im off to work, later everyone :)
<pleia2> doctormo: that's great :)
<nigelb> pleia2: geeknic was awesome?
<pleia2> nigelb: it was short, but fun :)
<nigelb> pleia2: I'm procrastinating, can you write a thank you note to instructors?
<nigelb> pleia2: if you're tired, I can do it ;)
<pleia2> nigelb: I don't have time tonight, but I could in the morning if you don't have a chance
<nigelb> pleia2: I'll do it in a few hours when I can take a break from work
<pleia2> k :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<jussi> mr AlanBell. please PM me when you wake up.
<nigelb> morning dpm !
<nigelb> jussi: did you just kill a core? o.O
<jussi> nigelb: nah, just the connection on it
<jussi> for me to freenode
<nigelb> jussi: ah
<jussi> there are still others on that core
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> its just the standard quit message
<dpm> hey nigelb, morning :)
<nigelb> dpm: watched the match last night?
 * jussi grumbles at stupid diving spaniards
 * nigelb had warned roomates - wake me and you're getting kicked
<jussi> oooh!
 * jussi notes its mr nigelb's birthday! happy birthday nigelb!
<dpm> nigelb, I actually didn't. We went for dinner somewhere remote and quiet without big screens and no football :)
<nigelb> jussi: thank you!
<nigelb> dpm: I thought so ;)
<AlanBell> hi jussi
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm: congratulations! :)
<dholbach> dpm: how was your holidays?
<dpm> dholbach, hey, morning. holidays where awesome :)
<dholbach> excellent - hope you had some time to relax :)
<dpm> absolutely - one week withou internet or mobile does wonders :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> your turn today :D
<dholbach> dpm: soon loco teams will be able to set their languages in the loco directory - if you have any crazy thoughts what we can do with that, let me know (the plan was to allow online events in the future, where teams with the same language could collaborate)
<dholbach> nigelb: later - I need to sort out a few things, today's first day of UDW
<dpm> dholbach, ah, right. I'll think about it
<nigelb> dholbach: oh oh, I forgot I'm doing a session for UDS
<nigelb> UDW rather
<nigelb> dholbach: also uud was rocking on saturday
<dpm> yeah, I need to prepare my talk for tomorrow as well
<nigelb> lots of people attended ubuntu user days :)
<dholbach> nigelb: how many? do you know?
<dholbach> nigelb: done
<dholbach> hola ara
<nigelb> dholbach: so far 18 have taken the survey
<dholbach> ara:  congratulations :)
<nigelb> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach
<dholbach> nigelb: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=726
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<jussi> oh dear
<jussi> some things just crack me up!
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462415/
<popey> \o/ listadmin
<vish> hmm , can we claim it , use it for increasing Ubuntu infra :D
<dholbach> nigelb:
<dholbach>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___
<dholbach> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / |
<dholbach> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| |
<dholbach> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|
<dholbach> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_)
<dholbach>                                                                                
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<ddecator> wow
<ddecator> dholbach: that's pro
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs ddecator too
<ddecator> haha
 * ddecator hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hola dholbach
<doctormo> nigelb: flooding?
<nigelb> dholbach: thanks!!
<nigelb> doctormo: almost
 * nigelb hugs dholbach back!
<qense> nigelb: Congratulations!
<nigelb> qense: :) thanks!
<dholbach> dpm: and the LD is probably the first customer for adiroiban's work :)
<dholbach> we use  launchpad.languages.getAllLanguages() !   :)
<dholbach> so probably very modest customers ;-)
<nigelb> qense: something wrong with your blog?
<qense> nigelb: You mean the blog posts that keep appearing on Planet Ubuntu? That's because I first stickied them and then unstickied them.
<qense> that is apparently enough for PlanetPlanet to thinkt hey're new.
<nigelb> qense: oh, ok
<qense> apologises for the inconvenience
<nigelb> nah, planet is wierd most of the time
<nigelb> it comes with the territory
<nigelb> to deal with so many platforms at the same time
<ddecator> nigelb: happy birthday mate
<dpm> dholbach, awesome, I'll let Adi know
<qense> Wait! Isn't today the start of some sort of UbuntuXWeek?
<ddecator> developer
<qense> I knew it!
 * dpm belatedly hugs nigelb - happy birthday!
<dholbach> dpm: he knows :)
<dpm> ah, cool :)
<dholbach> dpm: when you were gone and I didn't know if I should use /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639_3.xml or /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml he told me to use the API
<dpm> awesome
<doctormo> nigelb: Comapre last night's with this mornings attempt:http://imagebin.ca/view/0NmrU5g.html I wanted to do a background.
<dholbach> kim0: thanks for reposting
<vish> hmm , the planet feed seems down
<qense> doctormo: attempt: isn't a valid protocol
<qense> :)
<AlanBell> do, or do not, there is no try
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> dpm: belated hug back :)
<nigelb> ddecator: thanks :)
<nigelb> doctormo: love the open box!
<duanedesign> nigelb: happy birthday to you...happy birthday to you...happy birthday dear nigel...happy birthday to you
<nigelb> duanedesign: *hugs* thank you!
<duanedesign> :)
<kim0> nigelb: Happy Bday man :) Yaaaaayy
<nigelb> kim0: thanks you!!
<doctormo> Happy Birthday nigelb
<akgraner> nigelb, Happy Birthday!
<nigelb> doctormo: thank you!
<nigelb> akgraner: thanks!
<nigelb> akgraner: Now how about that birtday gift :p (the interview)
<akgraner> nigelb, :-)  My editing skills are not so great so it's taking my a bit longer to edit the audio in audacity but I'll get it finished and get this figured out - it's easy to edit the beginning and end but a little harder for me to edit areas during the interview..;-/
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<nigelb> ok :)
<paultag> Grrr, man, I'm so over doing this work
<paultag> Happy birthday nigelb :)
<czajkowski> paultag: welcome to the real world :;p
<paultag> czajkowski: :/
<paultag> czajkowski: I spend my whole life programming and learning everything I can about computing theory, and here I am. Writing a website. I am really bad at writing, too.
<paultag> czajkowski: not even HTML, just plain text.
<paultag> :(
<nigelb> paultag: thanks man!
<doctormo> nigelb: Did you see my question above?
<paultag> hey I need some help. This guy is really giving me frak on reddit. Where can I find Ubuntu docs on why we use sudo over root, my guess is he won't listen to anything less
<paultag> hey doctormo
<popey> !rootsudo
<ubot2> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<popey> there
<doctormo> paultag: Do you have to answer him? http://xkcd.com/386/
<paultag> thanks popey
<paultag> doctormo: this dude is just a tool
<popey> is it sad that I know which xkcd that is from the number?
<paultag> Yup.
<popey> mind you it's linked on my wiki page :)
<paultag> I need to stop redditing. I just end up in comment tiffs, and I hate it.
<paultag> popey: haha, so it is
<popey> i have never used reddit
<paultag> popey: don't. It used to be cool, but it's just swamped. It used to be really nice for talking about news, and most people were educated. Now it's just everyone who used to be at Digg or 4chan
<popey> much like every other site
<paultag> yeah, but it got bad. There was an article about the roman system for some kinda numarical math, and the one 4 years ago was broken down int he commants with details in code, math proofs etc
<paultag> it got posted again this year, and it was just "lol count my womon that i do" "yer mom, lulz"
<paultag> Shame.
<doctormo> paultag: Does reddit not have a stupid hammer?
<paultag> Wil Wheaton, and Randal(?) Monroe, the xkcd guy both spent time there
<paultag> doctormo: :/
<paultag> doctormo: P.S. your title card looks great
<doctormo> paultag: The new one?
<paultag> doctormo: the one you ping'd me on
<doctormo> paultag: http://imagebin.ca/view/0NmrU5g.html
<paultag> that's the one doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: when do you want to do some STARF'ing ?
<paultag> doctormo: we have a lot of work to do
<doctormo> paultag: I've been waiting on you to be ready to focus on it :-D
<paultag> doctormo: aye, I've been swamped, sorry! I'm good to roll now that UUD is done, but I'm still backed up with my queue. We should meet up downtown again and get some chunks done
<doctormo> I agree, wednesday?
<paultag> doctormo: nogo, I'm bowling with my grandmother :)
<doctormo> paultag: I'm trying hard not to laugh and be touched at the same time, thusday?
<paultag> :P
<paultag> doctormo: I'd be able to leave here at about 6
<paultag> I help at a local center for teaching dyslexyic kids from 3 --> 5 on Tu Th
<doctormo> paultag: you do the calendar thing then!
<paultag> Fine, fine! Second :)
<paultag> also, in a pinch of irony -- dyslexic *
<doctormo> I honestly think someone was playing silly buggers when they came up with that spelling.
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> dislexia is fine, dyslexia is just dumb.
<doctormo> Unless we like dyslexics in dystress.
<paultag> doctormo: sec, I'm just trying to figure out when I'm OK to take my car ( My sister asked to borrow it to head to New York )
<paultag> doctormo: I'll get back to you before high noon. If I have not, whine at me. Chances are I forgot
 * popey notes people don't generally 'come up with' spellings, they tend to evolve
<popey> except for M Webster who made stuff up to make spelling easier in the colonies :)
<paultag> m-w ftw :)
<popey> Learn English, slacker! :)
<paultag> :P
<paultag> I was thinking of heading to the UK at some point soon. I think it would be fun, the last time I was there, I was about 10. I want to hit an English Pub, for sure
<paultag> I'd stick out like a sore thumb, I think
<popey> less than you'd think
<doctormo> popey: English does evolve, but spellings have gone through a number of clean-up stages where the crown or some other agent decided to amend lots of words. Respelling everything from 'kw' to 'qu' was a big one for instance.
<jcastro> dholbach: nigelb: I am concerned about 2 slow weeks in a row!
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> we're generally not making much progress
<paultag> hey doctormo poke
<doctormo> paultag: Would you stop facebook poking me and just ping me ;-)
<dholbach> we could raise more awareness, for example on the forums
<paultag> haha
<dholbach> have another patch day
<doctormo> dholbach: Is the problem the number of people involved?
<dholbach> but I'm stretched too thin right now to lead this effort
<paultag> doctormo: I'm good tues or thurs, I can leave at 3 -- I have someone who can cover
<dholbach> doctormo: yes
<paultag> doctormo: so it's up to you, tom. or thurs :)
<doctormo> dholbach: You might need a leader then as a first task, otherwise you won't have the focus to follow it and organise and train all the people that might be interested in it.
<doctormo> paultag: We'll go for tomorrow then and I'll drag a laptop with me, same place, Tealux?
<paultag> doctormo: sounds like a plan :)
<paultag> Oh wait doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: I walked past it on saturday, and it was closed
<paultag> doctormo: do you know if it's back open yet?
<dholbach> doctormo: nigelb is the fearless leader! :)
<doctormo> dholbach: I thought he was leading the User Days too?
<doctormo> paultag: I emailed them just in case.
<paultag> doctormo: thanks, rockstar
<paultag> doctormo: do we have a plan b ?
<paultag> doctormo: as much as I hate them, Starbucks has free WiFi these days
<paultag> doctormo: and there is one close-ish to Tealuxe IIRC
<doctormo> paultag: There are plenty of places in the area.
<paultag> doctormo: righto. Let's just meet there regardless
<paultag> doctormo: and walk if we need to :)
<Guest68844> hey all
<popey> YO!
<Guest68844> dholbach, something is weird with the events in Lernid
<dholbach> Guest68844: what's the problem?
<Guest68844> it has a bunch of 'Ubuntu Developer Week Session' events there
<Guest68844> load it up and look at the list
<Guest68844> kim0, gonna be a few mins late
<dholbach> FFS!
<Guest68844> dpm, welcome back :)
<kim0> Guest68844: jono ?
<kim0> u lost ur nic
<dpm> hey Guest68844, thanks :)
<paultag> Guest68844: mgiht want to /msg nickserv :)
<Guest68844> damn
<kim0> hehe
<Guest68844> stupid freenode
<paultag> stupid auto nick change ;)
<Guest68844> brb
<jono_> bloody thing
<kim0> jono_: sure thing .. ping me when ready
<paultag> jono_: looks like you are not idet'd
<dholbach> jono_: I have no idea - they're all fine in the calendar
<jono_> dholbach, can you check into this - people are getting confused
<dholbach> jono_: I put them in like 4 times
<paultag> jono_: you might loose this soon
<dholbach> jono_: I still need to prepare my session
<dholbach> jono_: I'll do my best and see what I can do though
<jono_> dholbach, well can you ask someone else to look into it then
<dholbach> jono_: we need to reschedule our call too
<jono_> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> it's weird it has some of the events in there twice
<dholbach> jono_: does lernid just read one calendar?
<dholbach> jono_: or does it read several calendars?
<Technoviking> jono_: ping
<jono_> dholbach, just one
<jcastro> has anyone not voted for offtopic questions on the stack exchange?
<jono_> Technoviking, hey
<jcastro> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/7716?tab=offtopic&phase=definition#tab-top
<jono_> can't talk Technoviking I have a call next
<jcastro> evan promises to fix pet installer bugs in exchange for votes (just kidding, he never closes bugs)
<Technoviking> jono_: ok
<dholbach> nhandler, akgraner, pleia2: any idea why lernid shows some of the UDW events as "Ubuntu Developer Week Session" and also as a regular session?
<jono_> jcastro, can you help dholbach fix this Lernid issue
<jono_> look into what could be going wrong
<jono_> maybe nhandler can help too
<akgraner> I dunno but I'll check the calendar and see
<jono_> it seems we only have these problems for today
<Technoviking> jono_: I wanted to see if the forums stats I sent you will work, I'm going on vacation later today so wanted to makes sure Matt had everything he needed before I go. Ping me later when you have the time.
<akgraner> I just looked at the Calendar and the events are listed right..
<jono_> Technoviking, they should be great
<jono_> thanks
<jono_> akgraner, dholbach, jcastro are you seeing the events I am referring to in the schedule?
<jono_> I want to make sure this is reproduceable
<dholbach> yes
<jono_> k
<jono_> ok
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I see that bug
<jono_> I am wondering if the fridge event on the calendar is also affecting it
<jcastro> an "ubuntu developer week session" every hour in addition to the actual session
<jono_> jcastro, yeah
<jono_> but only for today
<akgraner> jono_, that's what I am thinking - does it pull from the Fridge?
<jcastro> jono_: correct
<akgraner> I don't have them listed per hour on the Fridge though
<jono_> ahhh no the fridge event is every day, this onl effects today
<dholbach> jono_: did you set up the sessions for Ubuntu App Dev Week?
<jono_> it must be a problem in the cal
<jono_> dholbach, not yet
<dholbach> somebody did and they caused the problems the last time
<akgraner> we had the set up as Ubuntu Developer Week Session in the beginning
<akgraner> but they aren't that way now
<dholbach> they're not filled out yet, just "Ubuntu App Dev Week", but are recurring events which is what broke the calendar last time
<dholbach> (upstream is notified)
<jono_> akgraner, right so where did you do that?
<dholbach> jono_: ok for me to remove them for now? they're just stubs anyway
<jono_> dholbach, sure
<akgraner> oh the event's calendar but they are gone now
<dholbach> alright, let's hope that fixes it
<akgraner> well the learning calendar
<jono_> akgraner, which events cal?
<jono_> learning cal?
<jono_> akgraner, are you sure they are fully deleted?
<akgraner> jono_, yep sorry
<akgraner> I'll look again
<jono_> akgraner, it seems they are still being pulled in, which would suggest that it wasnt deleted fully
<akgraner> I am not seeing anything else on the cal - not sure where to look now?
<jono_> akgraner, hmmm, unless the events were cached somehow
<jono_> anyway, I need to hop on with kim0
<popey> pleia2: I saw this and thought of you http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/12/asus-eee-pc-1005px-looks-lovely-in-your-choice-of-colors/
<jono_> kim0, just give me one more sec, I forgot I don't have mumble on this box
<kim0> jono_: niente problemo
<nigelb> jcastro: I am too!
<nigelb> I'm kicking off my own efforts back up this week.
<nigelb> so, at least 20 patches will move every day, guaranteed
<akgraner> dang - go nigelb!
<dholbach> akgraner, pleia2, jcastro: can you please try to help me find recurring events on the learning events calendar with the summary of "Ubuntu Developer Week Session" or "Ubuntu App Developer Week Session"?
<dholbach> akgraner, pleia2, jcastro: I think I purged all of them, but lernid still reads them from the .ical
<jcastro> is that the google calendar?
<dholbach> it might be cached, but I want to make sure
<dholbach> yes
<akgraner> dholbach, I am looking through all the events as well
<jcastro> can someone send me an invite? I don't have access to the learning events calendar
<nigelb> akgraner: :)
<akgraner> jcastro let me see if I can
<nigelb> jcastro: can you get me some people to spam the planet?
<nigelb> its only the 3 of us that did it so far
<jcastro> I think we need more than planet spam
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm thinking of a patch day
<akgraner> I can only make changes to events I can't invite you
<nigelb> you, know to catch up
<nigelb> akgraner: poke pleia2 or nhandler
<akgraner> jcastro, jono has to send you the invite
<dholbach> ok, I can't find those recurring events in gcal and I deleted all the cache files that lernid has - I'm at a loss right now
<jcastro> jono_: I need an invite to the learning events calendar when you have a chance
<nigelb> dholbach: what happens?
<nigelb> I think I know what it is
<nigelb> look at the .lernid file
<dholbach> location?
<dholbach> ~/.lernid does not ext
<dholbach> exist
<nigelb> its on jono's server
 * nigelb goes to find location of file thre
<nigelb> 2 minutes
<nigelb> jcastro: need you help later on to move that file to canonical servers so we don't get blocked by jono (or any single individual)
<dholbach> http://www.jonobacon.org/files/lernid/ubuntu.lernid
<dholbach> nigelb: what's the problem with that file?
<nigelb> dholbach: check that file
<nigelb> its probably there
<dholbach> nigelb: lernid shows the events + additional "Ubuntu Developer Week Session" events
<dholbach> which are happening at the same time
<dholbach> but nobody knows where they come from
<nigelb> its the ical I'm sure
<dholbach> it'd help if you were a little bit more specific :-D
<akgraner> but the Ubuntu Developer Week Session has been deleted and replaced with the sessions with the titles
<nigelb> dholbach: I would if I knew :D
<dholbach> akgraner: still lernid find some of these sessions somewhere
<dholbach> never ever use recurring events in that calendar, it messes up everything
<nigelb> dholbach: lemme try a fresh install
<akgraner> so I noticed  - no one told me that a few months ago :-(  or wouldn't have
<dholbach> yeah, don't worry - it's a bug that needs to be fixed elsewhere, upstream's aware of it - I just hope they fix it soon
<nigelb> right, he's teling don't worry after the bashing :p
<dholbach> ok, I need to prepare the rest of my session, sorry - I can't find what's wrong
<nigelb> dholbach: where do you have extra week?
<nigelb> I see only user days and developer week
<nigelb> I think you fixed it inadvertently
<jcastro> jono_: wrong calendar, that's our normal work calendar
<jono_> jcastro, eh?
<jcastro> you just sent me an invite for a calendar
<nigelb> jcastro: its all good.  Lernid looks fine to me
<jcastro> ok
<jono_> jcastro, I changed your performs
<nigelb> but, good idea to get the rights.  Never know when jono_  is in a good mood :p
<dholbach> nigelb: look at the timetable in lernid
<jono_> perms
<jono_> nigelb, I am always in a good mood :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> dholbach: it does developer week and user days
<dholbach> nigelb: yes, select UDW
<dholbach> then look at the timetable
<nigelb> crap
<nigelb> first day shedule it looks like
<vish> dholbach: hi , could you add the #u-c-chat in the topic for -classroom
<nigelb> vish: its auto
<jcastro> heh maybe next time we should check it earlier than the day of an event.
<nigelb> jcastro: good idea
<vish> lol
<jcastro> akgraner: can you add a -2 or so to your checlist for IRC events to check lernid?
<vish> nigelb: i know the topic changes , but we should have a mention there as well
<dholbach> I checked it before, but either I didn't notice, but I don't think or something changed in the calendar afterwards
<nigelb> vish: log a bug against classbot
<jono_> kim0, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-cloud-improve-wiki-pages
<vish> nigelb: meh!
<nigelb> dholbach: I think its TZs
<nigelb> vish: everything is updated by classbot, and not by hand, so it should be done by classbot
<dholbach> nigelb: if you can figure it out that'd be nie
<nigelb> dholbach: no access to calender :x
 * nigelb has been swimming in ical
<vish> nigelb: or even in the chanserv message would do
<nigelb> vish: yes, but it will get deleted at end of day
<nigelb> so like I said, classbot, please
<nigelb> dholbach: I see it in ics.  its google calender b0rking
<nigelb> s/ics/ical
<dholbach> can somebody give nigelb access to the calendar?
<dholbach> I'm a bit busy right now
 * nigelb pokes jono_ ^
<akgraner> jcastro, yep will do
<jono_> nigelb, brb, on a call
<nigelb> ok :)
 * vish grumbles at no planet feed :s
<vish> rather empty feed
<nigelb> vish: what?
<nigelb> entire planet is down or just rss?
<vish> nigelb: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
 * nigelb suggests atom meanwhile
<duanedesign> popey: i got the screencast blog post up
<duanedesign> popey: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=175
<jcastro> wow, lots of questions in dev week already!
<paultag> heyya duanedesign :)
<paultag> duanedesign: post looks good
<duanedesign> hey paultag
<akgraner> dang it - every time I follow developer week and I want to be more technical - but there is no free time  - DOH!
<Technoviking> later all, off for a week
<JFo> see ya Technoviking
<Technoviking> have a good UDW, sorry I have to miss it
<jcastro> akgraner: votes did it!
<jcastro> akgraner: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/802732097/ubuntu-stack-exchange-proposal
<jcastro> akgraner: you can just reuse that for UWN
 * nigelb voted!
<akgraner> awesome thanks!
<nigelb> jcastro: awesome idea!
<jcastro> nigelb: commit if you think it's good!
 * nigelb already did!
<akgraner> jcastro, so now we can answer questions if we are registered  - right?
<jcastro> I think so
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> no, we need to get people to commit, then the site runs as a beta
<jcastro> which is when you can answer questions
<akgraner> ahh ok
<jcastro> jono_: can we delay by 10? I am out of caffeine and am not prepared
<jcastro> I just need to run to get coffee
<paultag> did I hear beta?
<jono_> jcastro, sure
<qense> I'm writing a transscript of a video and it was said that something was bound to grow. The way it sounded to me was this: "the something for something is sat to keep on growing", but that doesn't feel correct. Should it be 'is set to keep on growing'?
<qense> I can't reveal the video yet, that will be done later today!
<paultag> qense: yessir, set sounds more right to my ear
<qense> paultag: Yeah, I'll use that. The context makes it reasonably clear anyway. Thanks!
<nigelb> qense: oooh, its ready already
<paultag> qense: :)
<qense> nigelb: Nothing Ubunty here.
<qense> More GUADECy
 * nigelb does the good old trick of knowing what qense is talking about
<qense> :)
<nigelb> ok, I'm off to bed.
<qense> sleep well nigelb
<paultag> night nigelb, happy birthday :)
<nigelb> Thanks folks for giving me a great time on my birthday
<qense> have a happy last few hours of your birthday
<paultag> nigelb: righto
<nigelb> It indeed was special, especialy since I wasn't able to be with family (user days weekend)
<qense> nigelb: You skipped your birthday for the UserDay?
<nigelb> qense: I skipped going to hometown for user days
<qense> nigelb: That's dedication!
 * nigelb was lazy to pack too, but thats entirely different matter
<qense> Lets keep with the first story. :) No laziness!
<paultag> Bah
<paultag> a good programmer is a lazy programmer
<nigelb> hah
 * nigelb goes to bed for real now
<qense> sleep weel!
<JFo> paultag, same with SysAdmin :)
<paultag> JFo: yessir!
<paultag> scripting saves the day, every day :)
<duanedesign> */5
<paultag> duanedesign: d'oh :)
<Andre_Gondim> the new font in terminal is so ugly, anyone saw this?
<AlanBell> it isn't a monospace font
<duanedesign> paultag: ugh i do that more than id like to admit
<jcastro> hey paultag
<jcastro> you're one of those reddit monkeys right?
<papertigers> AlanBell: I wish I could use the new font in terminal
<akgraner> popey, ping  did you by any chance get an announcement together about the new members from the EMEA board?
<akgraner> people are asking why I didn't include them in the last issue of UWN
<papertigers> does anyone know if canonical does internship type jobs, I was pointed to this channel by dholbach
<JFo> papertigers, we do on occasion. I'm afraid I have no other detail than that
<JFo> what particular area?
<papertigers> JFo: go to school for applied networking / Systems administration
<JFo> ah
<papertigers> Need one more internship before I can graduate
<JFo> what geography are you based out of?
<papertigers> East Coast US, but id be willing ro relocate
<jussi> papertigers: I know jono was advertiing some internships recently, perhaps have  a glance at his blog
<papertigers> jussi: ahh okay Ill look into it
<jussi> papertigers: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/19/two-ubuntu-community-team-intern-opportunities-available/
<papertigers> the only problem may be they might not be paid, my school requires its a paid internship which they call co-op's
<jussi> oh wait, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/23/ubuntu-community-team-opportunities-second-draft/
<jussi> papertigers: how relocatable are you? and are you looking only from canonical?
<papertigers> I am finishing up a network security internship this aug, and I have one left to do, and I really want to do it at canonical
<jussi> ok
<papertigers> jussi: currently I am in chicago, but I live in ny had to relocate for this job
<jussi> papertigers: no probs. i work for a company in finlnd ;)
<papertigers> nice! doing what?
<jussi> papertigers: Im in marketing, however the company makes incredibly expensive linux mobiles
<jussi> papertigers: and in this case, being expensive is a selling point :D
<papertigers> jussi: awesome, what are they??
<jussi> papertigers: htttp://www.galentia.com
<papertigers> jussi: ahhh I recently saw that on engadget/gizmodo
<vish> looks like jussi had too much tea ;p
<vish> "t"
<jcastro> cjohnston: around?
<jussi> papertigers: you did?
<papertigers> jussi: yeah they showed a phone just like that
<papertigers> came in a nice box and everything like that, may not have been your company though
<jussi> papertigers: yeah, theres a few out there, though I supect it was vertu
<papertigers> jussi: so can I come work in finland haha
<papertigers> jussi: found it! http://gizmodo.com/5557011/the-50000-android-phone
<jussi> oh yeah
<jussi> seen that. tho it keeps getting delayed. and delayed...
<papertigers> too expensive for me haha
<cjohnston> hey jcastro
<jcastro> cjohnston: you still using irssi?
<jcastro> cjohnston: any new recommendations? I found your old blog post
<cjohnston> yes.. still irssi
<jcastro> I mean script recommendations (sorry)
<cjohnston> Nothing new though
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> i had to go look
<jcastro> no worries
<cjohnston> my lappy barfs everytime I run it :-(
<jcastro> I was on weechat for a while but my session died so I'm going back old school
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> I could never get into weechat
<jcastro> it's ok, it has nicer defaults I think, no reason you couldn't do it all in irssi
<jussi> I assume youve got the markerline script?
<papertigers> cjohnston: its what I use, I like it a lot
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> jussi: markerline?
<jcastro> jussi: yeah it appears to have that ootb
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> and the auto away script? (away on screeen detach)
<jcastro> yep, added that one
 * jussi tries to remember what he used to run on irssi
<jussi> nick color?
<cjohnston> jussi: http://chrisjohnston.org/2010/my-favorite-irssi-scripts
<cjohnston> thats pretty much what I run
<jcastro> autowhois looks awesome
<jcastro> someone pm me
<jussi> jcastro: hows that?
<jcastro> hmm no I boned that up
<jussi> you know, this is really damn frustrating
<jussi> I still cant install maverick
<jussi> :(
<jcastro> what's the problem?
<cjohnston> I think my lappy is barfing 'cause of maverick
<jcastro> the mav kernel is crushing my battery life
<jussi> jcastro: Ive a bug filed and the installer guys are looking, but it doesnt detect my hdd in ubiquity. it see it in dolphin tho
<jcastro> oh dude that happened to me
<jcastro> I switched it to "IDE" in the bios
<jcastro> from AHCI or whatever it was before
<jussi> its set t ide... Illl look again though.
<jussi> but thanks for the tip
<jussi> jcastro: was it on the desktop or lappy?
<jcastro> I thought that was a laptop specifc bug
<jcastro> laptop
<jussi> ahh, mines on a desktop, with the asus p5q mb
<jcastro> maybe the installer is having issues
<jussi> yeah
<jcastro> since you're here, do you have a link to the config info for nickserving in irssi on startup?
<jussi> its curious though, as I have full access to the drive in dolphin
<jussi> jcastro: not really, what do you need?
<jussi> you basically put yur nickserv password as the server password and all is good.
<jcastro> identify to the nickserv on launch
<jcastro> oh
<jussi> many dont know that, but hats ow it works. then you are identified before joining chans
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> when I relaunched I forgot to fire up byobu, so I am just fixing up the config now
<cjohnston> I'm using cap_sasl since I didnt know that
<jcastro> since I have to quit anyway
<jussi> jcastro: iirc, it wipes any config changes on quit...
<jussi> so back up your file...
<jussi> you have to put them in while its not running, if you directly edit the file
<jcastro> !! really?
<ubot2> Factoid 'really?' not found
<jcastro> man, thanks for the tip
<jcastro> I was just about to save
<jussi> jcastro: thats my memory, but a back up isnt a bad thing in anycase ;)
<jcastro> Warning: Configuration file was modified while irssi was running. Saving configuration to file '/home/jorge/.irssi/config.autosave' instead. Use  /SAVE or /RELOAD to get rid of this message.
<jcastro> aha
<jcastro> they must have fixed that
<jussi> jorge: you mustve done something wrong
<jorge> indeed
<jussi> as jorge is someone elses registered nick
<jcastro> yeah
<jussi> jcastro: you should grab a second nick thats grouped to yours.
<jcastro> oh well, I'll sort it the next time I lose a session in 6 months or whatever
<jussi> jcastro: like do /nick jcastro_
<jussi> then /msg nickserv group
<jussi> thatll link jcastro_ with your jcastro
<jcastro> jono_: around still?
<doctormo> Man why is it every day I do GC development launchpad staging is down.
<jono_> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> jono_: behold what my mailman brought me: http://ubuntuone.com/p/9QS/
<jcastro> just now
<jcastro> I tried to hug him, he didn't like that
<doctormo> jcastro: Woot, from that photo I could print duplicates! :-D
<jono_> jcastro, screw you
<jono_> I hate you
<jono_> :)
<doctormo> jono_: What is this MEGADEATH and why do people want to die on mass?
<jono_> lol
<jono_> jcastro, want to do the status call now?
<jcastro> yes pls
<paultag> jcastro: yeah I'm a huge redditor :)
<paultag> jcastro: why, what's up?
<papertigers> jono_: hey I was wondering if you got my msg! :)
<paultag> Hey, while I'm here. Did anyone else get an email from Google? I'm pretty warry about as to why they would get in touch with me, and I can't help but think it's because of Ubuntu
<czajkowski> paultag: they are on a massive hiring buzz atm and are using a lot of linkedin to mail people
<czajkowski> gahhhh mooodle so help me I'm gonna box you left right and centre, work damn you on flipping firefox and stop making me pull my hair out
<qense> czajkowski: You've found a new job, I hear?
<czajkowski> I did
<qense> One with Moodle?
<czajkowski> news to me
<czajkowski> oh no
<czajkowski> I'm doing a course
<czajkowski> :)
<qense> ah, learning!
<czajkowski> and moodle is not working on Ubuntu using FF or chromium
<czajkowski> so having to use a windows machine
 * czajkowski is doing a course in project management 
<jcastro> paultag: we need reddit juice! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/coqcg/ubuntu_area_51_stack_exchange_proposed_qa_site/
<czajkowski> been tweeting it today
<czajkowski> usuing #locoteams and #ubuntu tags
<jcastro> <3
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello didn't see you there
<jcastro> hi2u!
<qense> czajkowski: Someone from Ubuntu NL complained today that my last tweet didn't use the #locoteams tag. :)
<qense> It seems to be getting noticed.
<czajkowski> qense: tis you have no idea how happy that makes me :D
<czajkowski> <--- easily pleased
<qense> czajkowski: Glad to do so!
<jcastro> would you guys think less of me if I told you I like def leppard?
<czajkowski> no I like them too
<czajkowski> but then again I don't like yer usual weird music :)
<paultag> czajkowski: did you get mail about it?
<czajkowski> paultag: ages ago
<paultag> jcastro: upvote :)
<paultag> czajkowski: what came of it?
<czajkowski> for dublin offices. seeing as they are on a massive hiring buxzz over here and opening a 3rd office
<czajkowski> paultag: you shuld move to dublin!
<czajkowski> paultag: I'm not a flipping developer which seems to be removing me from most available job openings :(
<jcastro> paultag: thanks, I apparently wasn't around when reddit became useful and digg disappeared
<paultag> czajkowski: they asked me about a SRE gig? I have a feeling it's just a sysop
<paultag> czajkowski: I want a developer gig >:(
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<paultag> jcastro: we have a few ubuntu-ers on reddit. Let me know and I'll get the Ubuntu army into gear ;)
<czajkowski> paultag: my idea of hell on earth :)
<paultag> perhaps I'll have to try and apply at Canonical
<paultag> see if I can bribe jcastro into writing me a recomendation by getting him wicked drunk
<jcastro> heh
<doctormo> Who is on the IRC council or is a freenode bod? http://webchat.freenode.net/ no longer works with #ubuntu :-(
<paultag> doctormo: it does
<paultag> doctormo: just identify
<paultag> doctormo: or wait for the bot invite
<doctormo> Not for me!
<paultag> doctormo: where did it redirect you to?
<doctormo> For people I want to invite to get support.
<doctormo> jcastro: Is the launchpad team working on UK time or have they all gone on holiday?
<jcastro> lp has people all over the world like ubuntu does
<jcastro> I guess it depends on the person
<czajkowski> doctormo: asking freenode staffers now
<doctormo> hmm, I think I'm going to point my tests at live until staging is back up, otherwise I'll be sitting on my hands with these ultimate GC tests and then get distracted.
<qense> A video message from Neelie Kroes for GUADEC: <http://guadec.org/>.
<qense> I've added English and Dutch subtitles, if you find it hard to follow the spoken English.
<qense> jcastro: ^^ !! ??
<qense> I'd be glad if people with YouTube accounts could Like the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok100U4Fo3Y>. Would be nice to get this positive message heard.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-13
<doctormo> paultag: Did you see the massive commits to gc today, I remember vaguely going around the super market buying things with a pleased but vacant expression this evening.
<nigelb> doctormo: in answer to your query yesterday, yes I lead reviewers team along with dholbach
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah, your a man of many hats :-D
<nigelb> doctormo: heh, the user days and classroom is a team of a bunch of us btw :)
 * nigelb is only a "recruiting specialist" there :D
<doctormo> nigelb: I hear the most from you, besides, your the one that roped me into teaching a subject I barely know, (I would have gotten jono :-P)
<doctormo> nigelb: So, what _do_ you think of my purple revision to the deb guide cover? http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d2tvebj
<nigelb> doctormo: haha, I mostly do the recruiting bits.  The others do a lot of the heavy lifting.
<nigelb> doctormo: you wanted the purple for effect or an ubuntu touch?
<doctormo> nigelb: Less boring, if it was for ubuntu I would have gone with Ubuntu purple.
<nigelb> In that case, it fits
<nigelb> I may be partial to purple though, I like purple second best as a color :D
<nigelb> doctormo: oh oh, try debian blue?
<doctormo> nigelb: linky?
<nigelb> http://www.debian.org/Pics/lennybanner_indexed.png
<doctormo> nigelb: Do they have an svg of that anywhere?
<nigelb> no clue
<nigelb> ask somone in #debian-ubuntu on oftc maybe
<doctormo> http://www.debianart.org/cchost/contests/lennybanner/si0ux/lennybanner_-_si0ux_-_Orbit_Banner.svg
<doctormo> Wow that took a second to find lol
<nigelb> doctormo: you're the artwork man ;)
<doctormo> never forget that svg is a very powerful google term
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> nigelb: Are you saying that this is better: http://imagebin.ca/view/jQqmN3i.html ?
<nigelb> YES!
 * nigelb pokes pleia2 to take a look too
<nigelb> doctormo: OMG! It is awesome!
<pleia2> ah nice, using the background :)
<nhandler> doctormo: Wow. You might want to capitalize Debian though
<nhandler> And you need a much bigger check list
<nigelb> nhandler: lol @ bigger checklist
<doctormo> nhandler: There are two problems with that, 1) the debian logo uses a proprietary $300 font and is only available in it's svg state and 2) trademarks need to be kept authentic to their original design.
<doctormo> I used a nice look-a-like font for the packaging part and adjusted the dimensions and stroke to give a good impression.
<pleia2> wow, I had no idea they were using a proprietary font
<nigelb> and they're wary about us using the new ubuntu font, gah
<nigelb> s/wary/weary
<doctormo> nigelb: At least the ubuntu font _will_ be free :-D
<nigelb> exactly!
<doctormo> I think I'll keep the purple for another guide.
<doctormo> What a productive day, I think I'm happy with that last minute change.
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> morning dpm, kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: Morning man ;)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dpm> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: hey .. morning
 * nigelb wonder if dholbach is still sleeping after UDW :p
<kim0> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: Morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> hey .. had fun at UDW yesterday ? :)
<dholbach> yeah, it was amazing
<dholbach> loads of people, lots of good questions
<kim0> great news
<dholbach> morning ara
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning dholbach
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<kim0> Morning ara
<ara> morning kim0
<ara> good thanks, yourself?
<dpm> good morning dholbach, buenos días ara!
<dholbach> very very tired
<dholbach> but I guess I'll survive :)
<ara> bon dia dpm
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> akgraner: did you mail mbudde? if not, I'll do it - although he probably doesn't have access to the google calendar either
<duanedesign> dholbach: great UDW sessions yesterday
<dholbach> thanks duanedesign
 * nigelb clicked "send" - a lot of people will cry spam about now :D
<nigelb> dholbach: its ok if you aren't around for the session.  I can do it :)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi randa_, czajkowski
<czajkowski> how's folks?
<randa_> hi all
<randa_> :)
<czajkowski> randa_: hey!
<Sary> Jussi , are you around !
<nigelb> wel, well, that is indeed the extreme of IRC-ing :)
<nigelb> jussi: poke
<nigelb> czajkowski: hola
<dholbach> nice, somebody massaged my session yesterday into something readable: http://ubuntutalk.tumblr.com/post/803190646/ubuntu-developer-week-getting-started-with-ubuntu-develo :)
<dholbach> manish sinha
<dholbach> awesome
<jcastro> hi dpm
<jcastro> welcome back!
<dpm> hey jcastro, thanks! How are you?
<jcastro> good
<jcastro> hey, I am ahead on my work items
<jcastro> jono recommended I take some of yours
<jcastro> do you have any I can do?
<dpm> let me have a look
<jussi> Just so you are all aware, Im taking a little time off, got a lot of things on my plate at the moment. Ill see you all in a week or so.
<dholbach> jussi: all the best with that!
 * dholbach hugs jussi
<dholbach> hope we'll get you back quickly again :)
<jussi> thanks
<jussi> dholbach: its nothing serious, we are in the process of buying a house, preparing for our wedding and moving into said house, so there are higher priority than being available on IRC.
<dholbach> oh wow, yeah I can imagine
<Pendulum> jussi: I hope all goes smoothly :-) *hugs*
<jussi> Pendulum: yeah, its been hard work so far, but looks like it will all work out now.
<jcastro> jussi: cheers!
<jcastro> dholbach: can you hear me?
<IdleOne> nigelb: Thank you for the mention on the ML :) was my pleasure
<dpm> jcastro, they're all quite specific on translations. Here is the list - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/462979/ . The one I've marked with [] are some that you could do if you've got time, that'd be very helpful. The first one is about looking at the main https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/ page and rewriting it so it is actually useful. I wouldn't want to give you such a big task, but if you just give me some feedback on how to make it useful for
<dpm>  someone willing to contribute to translations who lands there, that'd be awesome. The second item is about asking developers (probably ubuntu-devel, -devel-discuss or individually) what content they would like to see on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/j1SxwF2phO
<jcastro> dholbach: ^^
<akgraner> dholbach, I PM'd him on IRC I didn't email him
<dholbach> ok, I mailed him
<dholbach> seems like there's still the recurring event in the google calendar, but it doesn't have actual events part of it
<dholbach> so you can't see it in the calendar, but it's still there
<dholbach> and in the ical feed
<akgraner> ugh!
<dholbach> so it needs to be fixed somewhere, but it's unfortunately not trivial
<dholbach> only solution for now is: never use recurring events
<dholbach> "solution"
<jcastro> :-/
<kim0> dholbach: umm, now that jussi is away, who can help make #ubuntu-cloud an official channel ?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<dholbach> nhandler: ^ can you confirm?
<jcastro> kim0: tsimpson perhaps?
<kim0> jcastro: thanks
<kim0> tsimpson: Hi there .. Can you help setup #ubuntu-cloud as an official channel
<paultag> kim0: look at dholbach's link
<paultag> kim0: and nhandler here is on the IRCC ( I thought I saw him around )
<kim0> ok
<paultag> yeah he was around 8 minutes ago
<paultag> he might be back soon if you hang on
<kim0> sure thing
<nigelb> IdleOne: We always point out extraordinary stuff, your was one of them.
<nigelb> Doing a session a moment's notice isn't easy
<nigelb> :)
<Pici> kim0: That link is correct, although https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels has more detailed information.  One question though: A lot of the UEC testing and support happens in #ubuntu-server currently, have you spoken with those folks about this new channel? Or is this not related?
<kim0> Pici: AFAIK .. it's not really new. It's just dead and we're trying to refresh it
<kim0> Pici: thanks for the link
<nhandler> dholbach: What's up?
<nhandler> kim0: What is #ubuntu-cloud for?
<nhandler> Ah, Pici is here ;)
<kim0> nhandler: It should be become the official channel for discussing ubuntu in UEC/EC2 cloud contexts
<kim0> nhandler: instead of redirecting to #ubuntu-server
<kim0> jono asked to set it up as an official channel which I'm trying to get done
<paultag> nhandler: thanks :3
<nhandler> kim0: Have you talked to the server team about this to see what they think about moving cloud discussion to its own channel?
<paultag> nhandler: sounds like jono wanted it
<jcastro> it makes sense
<jcastro> kim0 is the new cloud horseman
<jcastro> (in case no one knew that)
<paultag> there is one critical question
<kim0> nhandler: well I haven't yet ..
<paultag> kim0: do you like death-metal?
<jcastro> hah
<kim0> hehe no :)
<paultag> DISQUALIFIED
<nhandler> jcastro: I thought so, but I don't remember seeing a blog post like you did for the last addition ;)
<kim0> OMG >:)
<paultag> kim0: :)
<kim0> hehe
<jcastro> nhandler: yeah he is behind
<kim0> So what's the process
<Pici> kim0: Let me get control of the channel since the person who registered it is idle
<Pici> kim0: Then I'll give you access to do whatever needs to be done.
<kim0> Ok
<nhandler> kim0: You should be all set.
<kim0> nhandler: Thanks folks :)
<nhandler> Make sure you update the channel list on the wiki and inform the server folks about the channel
<kim0> Will do
 * dholbach slaps paultag
<dholbach> … again
<paultag> dholbach: what?
<dholbach> getting disqualified for not liking death metal
<dholbach> pfffft
<nigelb> paultag: something to do witht death metal
<nigelb> in that dholbach isn't qualified I think
<paultag> dholbach: I hate the stuff, but every one of the horsemen seem to love it
<paultag> nigelb: me neither
<nigelb> he called metalica "scratching"
<paultag> dholbach: so that becomes the acid test
<paultag> nigelb: I would as well
 * nigelb too for the record
<paultag> sheesh
<dholbach> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBmM79YadYM
<Pendulum> I'm surprised it hasn't shown up on the job requirements for anything that involves working with jono yet :P
<paultag> dholbach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC65ufGUvKM
<paultag> Pendulum: it's an unwritten law
<nigelb> Pendulum: I think jono disqualifies those who like it
<nigelb> err, dislike
<nigelb> dholbach: that is awesome ;)
<nhandler> kim0: You might also consider reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide and idling in #ubuntu-irc (at least until you setup some more channel operators)
<kim0> nhandler: okie
<qense> good afternoon
<nigelb> hello qense :)
<qense> hi nigelb!
<nigelb> I hope you got my mail :)
<qense> Lets see if it's somewhere in the pile!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starts in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<akgraner> dholbach, I'll have to pick my daughter up at Drivers Ed in about an hour and a half so I will be in and out between 17:30 and 18:30 UTC - just wanted you to know
<dholbach> akgraner: no worries
<dholbach> shadeslayer and dpm said they were all set, Laney too
<akgraner> I just posted a blog post with links to yesterdays sessions  - and I'll try to do the same this afternoon for today instead of doing it in the am
<dpm> yep, I'm all set - I might have to go before my session, but I'll be back on time
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
<dholbach> akgraner: I wrote a small summary myself, which I'll put into UWN by the end of the week
<dholbach> akgraner: humphreybc wanted it for OMG Ubuntu too
<akgraner> awesome - b/c I was hoping you would write it...
<nigelb> LOL
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> all of us are hit with a lazy wave
<JFo> wow, you guys really go the extra mile for OMG Ubuntu
 * nigelb points out the reader base of OMG Ubuntu
<nigelb> Its pretty big :)
<maco> it is?
<JFo> just an observation
<qense> Do we have figures?
<JFo> I think it a bit odd that we do that for them and not for all of the possible bloggers
<maco> i just occasionally see inflammatory and sensationalist articles from it being linked on identica
<JFo> I agree maco
<nigelb> When we installed ubuntu at work, some how everyone tuned in there
<JFo> I see a lot of bad info there
 * nigelb doesn't even look at it
<maco> yeah i dont want to give them the page hits...
<jcastro> what do we do special for them?
<nigelb> ah, that way
<maco> they're like those nasty rumour mags you see in line at the grocery store
<nigelb> maco: we can as well post in on the fridge
 * nigelb think akgraner would <3 it
<JFo> maco, my thoughts exactly
<JFo> jcastro, just observing that it seems OMG Ubuntu gets tons of extras from us when most of what I've seen from them (that I cared to look into) was bad info
<JFo> just wondered why that was
<akgraner> The summaries will hit the Fridge as well
<jcastro> afaik benjamin hunts down people for information *shrug*
<JFo> was just curious
<qense> We should make an indepedent blogger resource page.
<JFo> now I'm back to what had my attention before :)
<jcastro> I encourgaed him to participate in the fridge when he applied for membership
<JFo> qense, I think that sounds good
<nigelb> JFo: frige ftw!
<qense> Not send information to a few blogers, but start a 'Press Centre'.
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<jcastro> qense: yeah but alot of these guys like having a scoop
<qense> jcastro: But we shouldn't constantly be giving a scoop to the same website.
<JFo> right
 * JFo wanders off
<qense> We could occasionally give scoops, but to different blogs.
<jcastro> who is giving out scoops?
<jcastro> it looks to me like they just apt-get upgrade alot faster than most people
<JFo> ?
<nigelb> well, apt-get upgrade didn't talk baout the design change, but they did
<jcastro> iirc a bunch of people were invited to millbank to see the new design
<nigelb> ahhh
<jcastro> ubuntu-uk people, etc.
<jcastro> I think a few days before it was announced or something
<nigelb> jcastro: not putting you in the spot, but can we have a community managed resource like fridge do that?
<jcastro> iirc popey was there
<JFo> at any rate, I think the fridge should have any scoops that go out. not random bloggers. If they see it first and get something out, then they were 'first'
<jcastro> nigelb: it was actually announced on the design blog
<jcastro> and the pics were on the wiki
<JFo> I have no further opinion :)
<nigelb> jcastro: omgubuntu anncounced before that
<jcastro> (because the wiki went down)
<Pendulum> JFo: unfortunately, the fridge doesn't seem to work that way. Usually they pick up other people's blog posts
<Pendulum> (or interviews)
<qense> The Press Centre could also link to the different blogs (Design blogs, Canonical Voices, Planet X, Planet Y) and explain what they are, to make it easy for bloggers to find sources.
<JFo> Pendulum, only when no one gives them anything to work with If I am not mistaken
 * nigelb adds to agenda for fridge meeting
<akgraner> the new fridge will do all of that
<Pendulum> JFo: that's true.
<jcastro> I don't see where having 3rd party websites competing for content is a bad thing
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<JFo> jcastro, I only do when they are competing with something near to our hearts (the fridge)
<jcastro> a better fix would be reminding design and other teams to use the fridge
<nigelb> akgraner: we can probably have more aggressive journalists :)
<nigelb> (or we can be more aggresive :) )
<qense> I barely look at the Fridge, honestly. Maybe we should make it easier for teams/people to get their important blog posts there, or someone to write more content. (Or are those plans already in action?)
<jcastro> I would do more fridge things if it wasn't this drupal failboat
<JFo> qense, I get it in my RSS feed
<nigelb> jcastro: aren't we moving to wordpress?
<qense> Yeah, I'm not that fond of Drupal. Wordpress is much better for blogs and news sites.
<nigelb> also, drupal rocks :D
<JFo> it is the only one I get now, due to those massively wrong posts from OMGUbuntu I mentioned
<jcastro> nigelb: yes, I am looking forward to that!
<qense> jcastro: Wait, what? Are you also involved in the Fridge? :O What aren't you involved in?
<nigelb> drupal just needs a bit of effort to make it awesome
<qense> nigelb: Idem
<nigelb> qense: fixing bugs
<nigelb> :p
<jcastro> qense: no, my only fault is starting it and not maintaining it. :p
<nigelb> hahaha
<qense> Was it orphaned? :(
<qense> Well, the idea was nice! :)
<nigelb> qense: hey, fridge is actively maintained.
<jcastro> yeah but we're redoing it I guess? akgraner would know
<nigelb> Yes, the new design is quite cool.  I got a preview :D
<qense> Interesting!
<qense> jcastro: In case you didn't notice my excessive pinging last night: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok100U4Fo3Y>
<jcastro> qense: I saw, and Liked!
<qense> you did!
<qense> Good
<qense> It was quite a positive talk for the European policies, but its general message was nice.
<jcastro> I think as long as fridge's wp is easy to use and uses lp creds so teams can submit stuff then we should be fine
<nigelb> jcastro: I think akgraner has some awesome plans for it.  So we just have to wait partly :)
<qense> I trust akgraner to have awesome plans.
<paultag> woo! I just optimized the system wherein people can ask that I do things :)
<paultag> Whups, wrong channel, sorry guys :)
<paultag> I don't want any of you guys knowing about that one, doh :X
<nigelb> wait, what was the rgiht channel
<qense> paultag: Congratulations anyway!
<paultag> nigelb: no no no, it's based on Whube code, I was telling whube, doh!
<paultag> qense: oh gee, thanks :)
<nigelb> paultag: ah, I thought we could overload you with tasks :D
<paultag> nigelb: I'm not giving you the URL!
<paultag> I wrote it this morning to avoid working on the website. Grr, I hate english
<nigelb> paultag: LOL
<nigelb> I know the feeling.
<qense> paultag: So let me get this straight: you aren Italian in America, studying/having studied something Computer Sciency, and now you have to write texts for some website?
<paultag> qense: my family is from Italy, I was born in America, I go to school in Ohio, live in Boston, I love CS, and now I have to write plaintext ( no html ) for a college I don't go to
<qense> paultag: Ah, so you feel a bit displaced now?
<paultag> qense: yeah, that and I killed off like 2 or 3 projects they had that were supposed to take me a few months in a day. So instead of keeping me active and working on cool problems, I have to type stuff up
<qense> That's lame.
<paultag> qense: :/
<qense> That is just incompetence of the teachers.
<paultag> qense: I'm working in the datacenter
<paultag> qense: it's OK. Last summer I did research and it was the best thing I've done in my life. Wrote two papers on AI stuff
<paultag> qense: they are going to a conf. in Brussels called "ANTS"
<qense> Ah, that name sounds familiar, although I don't know anything about it.
<paultag> qense: http://iridia.ulb.ac.be/~ants/
<qense> Of course, ants! :P Now I remember.
<paultag> qense: :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<paultag> later dholbach
<nigelb> later dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye guys :)
<doctormo> paultag: what time?
<paultag> doctormo: I'm leaving here at 3 sharp, and heading down
<doctormo> paultag: See you at 3:30 then
<nigelb> doctormo, paultag: meeting up?
<paultag> doctormo: yessir
 * nigelb jealous
<paultag> nigelb: yup, we like to hang out at a local tea place
<nigelb> oh, I need your help this weekend when we meet up for ubuntu hour
<nigelb> I have no clue what t do
<paultag> nigelb: sure, whatever you need
<paultag> nigelb: well, trick is to keep it low-key and low pressure, but be prepared
<paultag> nigelb: I usually use my time to sit with other nerds, and get community work done over good conversation
<paultag> nigelb: I do 90% of my fluxbox work at Ubuntu Hours
<paultag> on a related note, I should get to working on that again
<paultag> nigelb: just bring CDs, and any swag you have
<paultag> nigelb: never know who you will meet, so be prepared
<nigelb> I'll probably just give a short note on how to start contributing
<paultag> nigelb: yeye
<nigelb> qense: any update on ubuntu wanted?
<nigelb> what do you plan to build it in/
<qense> nigelb: At the moment I'm quite busy with other stuff, I'll look into it later. :)
<nigelb> if its php, I'd like to help.  If its not, I'm not approaching with a 10-ft pole :D
<qense> nigelb: It's Python of course, PHP was tried at first (Drupal), but it didn't work out really well.
<nigelb> qense: er, you've done drupal development?
<nigelb> I mean before this?
<qense> yes
<qense> not before Ubuntu Wanted
<qense> But there is no Launchpadlib in PHP.
<nigelb> Ah.  But REST?
<paultag> REST <3 <3 <3
<qense> nigelb: I'm not going to write my own implementation of the Launchpad API in PHP when there is a more powerful language available with bindings maintained by someone else!
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> I'm with qense on this one :)
<nigelb> ok, django then
<paultag> nigelb: but don't forget one thing
<paultag> nigelb: not you
<nigelb> lets pound on mhall's door
<qense> majoirty!
<paultag> qense: don't forget one thing
<paultag> qense: that launchpad uses openID. You can OpenID someone really easy
<nigelb> oh, crap
<qense> Yeah, but Ubuntu Wanted would need more than OpenID.
<paultag> qense: and you can pull data from the open ID after they login via a backend, if you wanted to
<nigelb> I just git rest --hard HEAD^ instead of HEAD
<paultag> qense: very true, and I'm not designing it :)
<qense> nigelb: Fun!
<nigelb> well, it was my entire day's work which I forgot to commit every 10 minutes like I usually do
<paultag> nigelb: FOR SHAME
<qense> argh
<paultag> nigelb: you can always push later
<paultag> nigelb: commit often
<nigelb> paultag: no pushing, local tracking
<paultag> nigelb: so?
<paultag> nigelb: git clone nigel@localhost:git/project.git
<paultag> nigelb: and just use that for local stuff, and track it outside of the working directory
<paultag> nigelb: so you can always re-clone if all gets fscked
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<nigelb> thank you
<paultag> nigelb: sure :)
<nigelb> paultag: connection refused :x
<paultag> nigelb: is sshd online?
<nigelb> an, no sshd
<paultag> nigelb: it works over ssh :)
<nigelb> install openssh-server?
<paultag> or git
<paultag> nigelb: sudo apt-get install ssh
<paultag> nigelb: if you want to get fancy, I've linked /git/ to /var/vcs/git, and /bzr/ to /var/vcs/bzr, so I can clone via git clone vcs@host:/git/project.git
<paultag> nigelb: you create a project by cd'ing into the dir, and do a mkdir project.git, cd project.git, git init
<paultag> nigelb: and that's it
<paultag> nigelb: push before you clone, btw
<paultag> then a `git remote add origin foo@bar:/baz/frob.git`
<paultag> git push origin master
<nigelb> paultag: I lost it somewhere on the way, lets continue in PM
<paultag> nigelb: yessir
<dpm> I need to run, goodbye everyone, have a nice rest of the day!
<doctormo> nigelb: Re last night about fonts, the ubuntubeta font is being used on that front cover too for the "How to Understand" part
<nigelb> doctormo: oooooh
<paultag> doctormo: he's fast asleep
<paultag> nigelb: WTF'EN F
<nigelb> nah, doctormo woke me up
<paultag> nigelb: get to bed
<nigelb> I just got back from a "before-bed shower"
<doctormo> paultag: Stop interupting my evil plan!
 * nigelb goes to bed for real
<paultag> thwarted again, nyah!
<qense> Is there anything at home with Jono this evening?
<qense> He isn't even on IRC!
<czajkowski> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> czajkowski: pong-but-I'm-just-about-to-leave-but-I'll-be-back-in-like-8-minutes
<czajkowski> highvoltage: just wondered re eMEA notices
<czajkowski> highvoltage: poke when yer back
<doctormo> czajkowski: *hug*
<czajkowski> what I do to deserve that ?
<czajkowski> doctormo: ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: for the UWN? yeah I was kind of bummed about that yesterday
<highvoltage> czajkowski: where could I get the mootbot logs?
<czajkowski> ummm
<czajkowski> let me go see
<czajkowski> on frenode where all the others are I think
<czajkowski> highvoltage: what day was it last week ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: Tuesday
<czajkowski> highvoltage: 6th July ?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: here is the list but can't seem to find them http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-14
<pleia2> czajkowski: I think the bot has been broken re: posting for a few weeks
<pleia2> czajkowski: best bet is probably just to look at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> czajkowski: looking for me?
 * jcastro had amazing chicken pasta for dinner
<highvoltage> pleia2: I log everything locally too, it would just be nice if we had something nicely formatted :)
<pleia2> highvoltage: yeah, I'm not sure if anyone has nudged the scribes team, but it hasn't posted anything since jun 22
<doctormo> ello all paultag I'm back
<paultag> doctormo: heyya
<paultag> doctormo: told you I was in here
<paultag> doctormo: I broke my phone on the T
<pleia2> sadness
<paultag> hey pleia2 :)
<pleia2> hey paultag :)
<paultag> Get this, the numpad won't work
<paultag> so the only way it works is if I press the hangup / power button
<pleia2> nice
<paultag> my best guess is that it's a CPU interupt, and it must read
<paultag> so to dial out I have to hit ( and hold ) power and then hit dial twice
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: so, how are you?
<pleia2> how long did it take you to figure that out?
<paultag> pleia2: about 45 minutes or so
<pleia2> I'm good, my inbox is miraculously down to *4* emails!
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: and I had no ride back ( and I needed to call my sister! )
<pleia2> aww
<paultag> pleia2: w00t!!! I just thinned down to 2 by making myself an application
<paultag> pleia2: I now tell people to not email, but rather to queue me :)
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I do quite like email
<paultag> pleia2: http://queue.paultags.com/ <-- wrote this this morning because I did not want to write more frik'n website filler
<paultag> pleia2: it registers the item for my queue, and email notifies me. I get the email and mark the email read. No more annoying unread email / star email issues :D
<pleia2> must resist temptation to abuse
<paultag> pleia2: it can ban by IP / IP Range >:D
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> that's neat
<pleia2> people in the california channel were just talking about todo lists this morning
<paultag> pleia2: I'll foss and publish it when it's done. It has some really nice features :)
<paultag> pleia2: oh?
<pleia2> nhaines told us about http://www.tiddlywiki.com/ which is pretty neato
<paultag> nice :)
<paultag> oh so pleia2, doctormo refered to the UBT as the Ubuntu Mafia
<pleia2> haha, I am not sure what to make of that :)
<paultag> pleia2: because of the amount of members on the team in big places / councils
<pleia2> we haven't killed anyone lately...
<pleia2> oh that
<paultag> not that they've found
<pleia2> :)
<paultag> pleia2: never really thought about it, but we do have a lot of notable members :D
<pleia2> it's actually quite a nice story, it all happened quite organically
<paultag> sure is pleia2
<pleia2> it wasn't like big people were particularly drawn to it, most of them grew up with the team
<paultag> +1 :D
<maco> ubt?
<maco> b=bayarea?
<pleia2> beginners team
<paultag> maco: ubuntu beginners team, w00t w00t!
<maco> ahh
<duanedesign> :)
<paultag> maco: we're like a mafia, according to doctormo
<paultag> maco: pleia2, duanedesign here are both UBT :)
<paultag> maco: same was nigelb
<paultag> ddecator: too :)
<paultag> and nhandler <3
<paultag> oh yes, and cjohnston for a while
<pleia2> but he's a quitter ;P
<paultag> wow, there are a lot of UBT folks here
<paultag> pleia2: yeah >:(
<paultag> pleia2: same with nigelb
<pleia2> the team does have pretty high expectations
<paultag> pleia2: mm, that's true.
<duanedesign> true pleia2
<duanedesign> i hope the email isent out will spur a discussion as to best to accomplish those goals
<doctormo> pleia2: Well paultag says I said it was like the maffia, what I meant was more like the pidgins from animaniacs.
<pleia2> doctormo: hahaha
<paultag> wow, there are a lot of UBT folks herehaha
<doctormo> paultag: release early release often, get your todo'er code into launchpad stat
<paultag> doctormo: lp? fsck that, github! :)
<doctormo> paultag: Ah, your no fun, put it in github and then set it up to sync to launchpad :-P
<pleia2> +1
<paultag> doctormo: can it do that?
<doctormo> The problem with github is that's it's closed sourced :-/ boo.
<paultag> +1 doctormo
<paultag> but I love git so much
<pleia2> wow really?
<paultag> pleia2: yeah it really ticked me off
<pleia2> first the debian font is proprietary, then github is closed source, my world is a mess this week!
<paultag> pleia2: there are bits that are f/oss, but not much
<duanedesign> lol
<paultag> doctormo: can you really sync the two?
<pleia2> *and* I contributed docmentation to the FSF, it really is a weird week :)
<paultag> oh doctormo, were you interested in the UBT?
<doctormo> paultag: Sync from any git branch to the launchpad project, you might have to sync the other way manually, best thing to do is to look at bzr branches and generate patch sets.
<paultag> doctormo: i'll look into that for sure
<doctormo> paultag: http://imagebin.ca/view/xHByY6.html
<paultag> oh killer
<paultag> doctormo: I'll set that up now, I think
<doctormo> pleia2: It's funny but practicality is being weighed and measured all the time, sometimes it's easier to go with the solution that works or looks nice rather than the pure and happy idealism.
<paultag> doctormo: we were just talking about this :D
<pleia2> doctormo: sure, I'm a practicalist, it's just interesting given the committment to freedom in certain arenas and less in others
<doctormo> pleia2: Of course I've always thought of idealism as the purity that you always aim for, the thing you know is right and you may never be allowed to achieve but somehow you work towards it and bash your practical problems against it.
<doctormo> I think that is where great creative solutions come from, the hard nosed idealist arguing with the functional practicalist to make more than one person happy.
<doctormo> pleia2: The debian logo thing could still be fixed, but I guess the idea is that the svg is foss, so why bother.
<doctormo> pleia2: As for github, yea I backed off from intergrating groundcontrol into github when I learned it was closed.
 * pleia2 nods
<paultag> doctormo: so, howabout BT ?
<paultag> doctormo: want to hang around with us for a while, and see how you like the folks?
<doctormo> http://hienhen.deviantart.com/art/So-what-about-me-171189757?q=&qo= <- heh I love the art community, always something awesome to add.
<doctormo> paultag: Sure
<paultag> doctormo: #ubuntu-beginners, and #ubuntu-beginners-team
<paultag> doctormo: if / when you get serious about joining, poke me
<doctormo> Ah that's why I never joined, I could never spell 'beginners', I always tried with begginers.
<paultag> :P
<pleia2> paultag: we should call the volunteer vertigo team begginers
<paultag> pleia2: hell yeah :)
<doctormo> What is volunteer vertigo?
<paultag> doctormo: what I was talking about
<paultag> doctormo: over the coffee, with over-streaching
<doctormo> Ah the HR team to stamp on everyone's good mood with a catbert like smile?
<paultag> haha yup
<paultag> all we need is a snappy name, and a blessing from the community
<doctormo> -1
<paultag> oh wtf
<paultag> why doctormo, are you afraid i'll come after you?
<doctormo> Yes
<paultag> fair enough
<paultag> doctormo: I think i'll poke jono a bit later about it, get some feedback, and if there are no major concerns, we try a limited test. If it goes well, we continue, if we fail, we move on with efforts elsewhere :)
<nigelb> +1 on growing up with the team
<duanedesign> nigelb!!
<doctormo> paultag: I maintain that having your todo type code thing would be much better than a specific team for HR. Although, having a stronger presence for the council leaders of any team to be known contact points for conflict resolution is the best approach I think.
<paultag> hey nigelb
<nigelb> morning folks :)
<nigelb> lesson learned, go to bed on time.
<pleia2> morning nigelb :)
<paultag> doctormo: we'll see how it gells. I'm good software side ( writing audit stuff is no problem )
<nigelb> I forgot to set my alarm for 4 am, set the time, forgot to switch it *on*
<paultag> doctormo: we'll see where people need help and what's helpful. Remove what sucks, keep what's useful, and emerge :)
<paultag> nigelb: awwwww
<paultag> Well, I'm off for the night
<nigelb> paultag: im going late.  can't walk without completed code
<nigelb> g'nite
<paultag> good night, guys and gals!
<paultag> nigelb: hum?
<paultag> nigelb: oh noes that's right, you lost code :'(
<nigelb> yeah
<paultag> nigelb: at least oyu know what you are doing now:)
<paultag> OK, good night all :)
<paultag> doctormo: had fun tonight, cheers
<duanedesign> cya paultag
<doctormo> paultag: night
<doctormo> thanks for a great night as always.
<nigelb> I *hate* banks - they make me fill out so many forms!
<doctormo> nigelb: Only a credit union is open source :-D
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I absolutely loath filling out foams
<nigelb> *forms
<nigelb> and I never get my signature right when they telll me "it should be same everywhere"
<Pendulum> I've never understood that "same everywhere" thing
<doctormo> nigelb: It doesn't have to be the same everywhere, there are writing experts that are brought into court to testify if there is a problem because they can tell from the way a stroke is carried though.
<nigelb> doctormo: I spent the last 4 working days in the bank, at least one hour, even on my birthday
<nigelb> because on my debit card application, the signature was different :/
<doctormo> nigelb: I think I spent some time when I was 12 perfecting my signature, I spend my time on it each time like a work of art.
<duanedesign> doctormo: lol, i thought i was the only one who did that
<nigelb> doctormo: haha, I hate doing that.  I just quickly sign and leave it.
<Pendulum> my signiture is fairly different from when I was 12, but that's because at 12 I could use my hands properly
<nigelb> some banks are okay, if they realize its "you" doing the signing, they don't bother to check
<doctormo> nigelb: That may be your problem then :-) Pendulum: Aye that happened to my dad after his hemorrhage.
<nigelb> some of them are really irritating, they know its you, and they still irritate you :x
<nigelb> and the bank people act like they're gods - I hate that
<nigelb> mostly happens in the more older government banks
<Pendulum> I am so glad I use the small town bank of the sort where my best friend's mum works there and I went to school with some of the tellers and with the kids of some of the other employees
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> thats fun
<duanedesign> Pendulum: yes i recently stopped going to a bank where everyone knew me. It has been a pain
<duanedesign> i got used to never needing my ID
<nigelb> hah
 * duanedesign goes to check on pbuilder
<nigelb> utter frustration at going to bank = seeing them type
<doctormo> nhandler: better? http://imagebin.ca/view/cHq96Y.html
<nhandler> doctormo: Yeah. Will we use it with a white background or transparent?
<doctormo> nhandler: It already has a transparent background
<nhandler> :)
<doctormo> nhandler, nigelb: pleia2 also asked me for ideas on the ubuntu user days branding which you can see here: http://imagebin.ca/view/gKlD87.html
<nigelb> doctormo: love the user days done :)
<nigelb> *one
<doctormo> nigelb: There is 3 different blue ones to choose from.
<doctormo> Maybe use the hat ones for ubuntu classroom anddo the book one with the sun for ubuntu user days
<nigelb> I think the man with hat is good for user days
<nigelb> ~/ws 34
<nigelb> arg, window fail all around today
<duanedesign>  the new sound applet in 10.10 is sweet http://ln-s.net/7FiO
<nigelb> yeah, saw jono post something on planet about it
<kim0> Morning
<ddecator> morning kim0
<kim0> ddecator: Hey have a fantastic day :)
<ddecator> kim0: you as well :D
<kim0> :)
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> Morning man
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<dpm> morgen dholbach, morgen ara
<dholbach> hola ara
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey kim0
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<ara> good morning dholbach, dpm, kim0, all
<ara> good thanks
<ara> started my morning with a bit of German lessons
<dholbach> oh wow
<kim0> ara: dpm: dholbach Have a fantastic morning everyone :)
<dholbach> what did you learn?
<dpm> doing fine. I'm not sure it is still so warm in Germany, but here it definitely is
<ara> I am trying to change the routine and start my morning with German, if not, after a day of work, I am too lazy to learn
<dholbach> dpm: 25°C right now, going to be 35°C later on
<ara> well, I am still on lesson 4, so... not much :D
<ara> dpm, yesterday was better, it went only up to 29C, it was the first day in many when I could go out just after work
<kim0> dholbach: think I'll feel right at home in Berlin :)
<dholbach> ara: you must be a real morning person then - I'm not sure I could learn much in the morning :)
<dholbach> ara: I had the same problem in school :-P
<dholbach> dpm, ara: if my non-presentable counting yesterday would be correct, of 3.5 millions Berlinians, there's like 1 million Spanish people :)
<ara> hehehe, dholbach: where did you go?
<dpm> dholbach, what were you exactly counting :)
<dholbach> dpm: people babbling away in rapid Spanish when I was walking past them :)
<dpm> haha
<dholbach> ara: Wrangelstraße, Mariannenplatz, then to my sister's place, then home :)
<ara> :)
 * nigelb waves to all!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> heya!
<dpm> hiya nigelb
<ara> dholbach, can I make you a couple of comments related to the ISO testers in the hall of fame? 0:-)
<dholbach> yes
<ara> if it is not too much work
<ara> the name I give you, it is supposed to be the launchpadid, then:
<ara> translate it to real name (+ link to launchpad page, as the rest)
<ara> if you can't find a equivalent, just skip that one
<dholbach> "Lance (aka: Erick Brunzell)" isn't :)
<ara> as I told you, I will be asking people to fix that field in their profiles
<ara> dholbach, i.e. ;-)
<dholbach> I'll add it to my TODO, but I can't guarantee that it's always going to be accurate
<ara> and if it is easy for you, filter the Canonical folks
<ara> dholbach, I was guessing that you would use launchpadlib in the h-o-f and, therefore, it would be easier for you to do this things
<ara> if you don't, I can do it on my side
<dholbach> I do it
<dholbach> I was just referring to " Lance (aka: Erick Brunzell)" - if I'd use just "Lance", I'd get to http://launchpad.net/~lance which is "lcniles", so probably the wrong user
<ara> yes, if the user is wrong, like in that case, just skip that one
<ara> don't put it in the list
<dholbach> ara: ok
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> did you see this? http://j1m.net/2010/07/13/updating-the-ubuntu-packaging-guide/
<dholbach> setting up that survey was great
 * kim0 jono Morning man
<jono> kim0, howdy
<jono> dholbach, that survey is awesome :)
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> Jim has a big interest in getting the packaging guide up to scratch again and gave me lots of feedback on how docs stuff works
<duanedesign> the packaging guide is invaluable. I reference it all the time. That and the Debian maintainers Guide
<duanedesign> the only things that tripped me up at first was the different tools to do the same job. But that comes with the territory i guess
<duanedesign> guess i should be telling this to the survey :)
<jono> night all
<dholbach> duanedesign: yes, please :)
<dholbach> duanedesign: but you're right - we have lots of different tools to do the job, I hope we can identify some recommended tools that get the job done everywhere and just mention all the others
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
 * sense is the new qense
<vish> noooooooooooooooooooo!
<sense> vish: Don't despair, my personality isn't new!
<sense> I hope.
<vish> sense: finally got your preferred nick ;p
<sense> vish: I've had this nick for a while now after someone suggested to request it to get dropped, but now I've decided I want to 'professionalise' my 'brand'. :P
<vish> ha!
<nigelb> sense: everyone goes through a rebranding on getting ubuntu membership, I guess your rebranding like your membership is delayed ;)
<sense> nigelb: I am still doubting whether to request the 'sense' username at Launchpad to be handed to me (user registered on 2006 and never did anything) since my 'qense' address is linked to from several files now.
<nigelb> sense: files = changelogs?
<popey> JFo / maco / jcastro / sense: I missed your conversation yesterday about omg ubuntu. Two things I'd say - there is now omgsuse.. so it's not like they have any kind of allegiance to ubuntu, and secondly I was told (when I asked them to reign in one of their inflammatory posts/comments) that "we don't owe ubuntu anything"
<sense> nigelb: some, and copyright notices in file headers
<nigelb> sense: ouch, if it were changelogs LP would be able to attribute it to you since its on email ID
<sense> nigelb: It might not be such a big deal, and if I want to change I'd better change now. When I'd wait I'd only have more troubles switching.
<nigelb> Yes, definitely
<nigelb> your ubuntu email would be a wreck for 48 hours
<sense> That could cause some problems. :)
<nigelb> It would work ofcourse
<vish> oh! interesting chat yesterday!
<sense> popey: Is OMG!SUSE! also from the same authors?
<vish> nigelb: actually , the design "slip" was from joey and not humphrey , it was due to a slip up on the mailing lists
<vish> humphrey joined in at OMG!Tabloid only later..
<czajkowski> aloha
<sense> czajkowski: Good morning.
<czajkowski> sense: why the nick change to confuse me :p
<sense> czajkowski: <sense> vish: I've had this nick for a while now after someone suggested to request it to get dropped, but now I've decided I want to 'professionalise' my 'brand'.
<sense> I must be growing up!
<czajkowski> why woyuld someone request for it to be dropped?
<popey> 10:13:17 < vish> nigelb: actually , the design "slip" was from joey and not humphrey , it was due to a slip up on the mailing lists
<popey> no
<popey> it was benjamin
<sense> czajkowski: I did the request, so I could GROUP it.
<czajkowski> sense: ahhh
<czajkowski> slip up??
<vish> popey: i dont think so ,let me check again :)
<popey> benjamin mentioned it on a mailing list
<popey> joey picked up on that
<vish> popey: yeah ,
<popey> well, he was tipped off
<popey> but it was ben that mentioned it in 'public'
<vish> popey: that was the slip on the ML i hinted at
<popey> but "meh", it's all in the past :)
<vish> popey: folks at gnome-design , were envious and wanted to start and OMG!Gnome! too :)
<popey> starting a website is only one part
<vish> but seriously though , its more tabloid stuff..
<popey> having someone obsessive about new crack as Joey is.. is another matter
<popey> people read tabloids :)
<vish> yup
<vish> a *lot*
<sense> unfortunately
<popey> well
<popey> they are 'people', and forgive me if I'm wrong but 'people' are our target audience for Ubuntu
<popey> we want 'people' to use it, no matter where they find out about it
<vish> humans are just attracted to sensationalism..
 * sense is just not very fond of tabloids
<popey> meh, me neither
<popey> but then I dont like Bacon+maple syrup
<nigelb> me neither
<popey> so what do I know
<czajkowski> randa_: morning
<randa_> hi czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: morning :)
<czajkowski> randa_: mind if I pm you stome stuff to look over
<paultag> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey paultag
<paultag> dholbach: I got back to your mail, long and short of it is I think Sam A is full of frak
<paultag> dholbach: I think the EMEA made the right call with their gut-check
<dholbach> paultag: I'll have a look into it, and while I don't exactly know what "full of frak" means, I can only hope it's not too disrespectful
<paultag> dholbach: naw, it's not
<nigelb> when paultag wants to be more disrespectful, he'll use the right words :p
<paultag> nigelb: you know me all too well :)
<nigelb> ;)
<nigelb> I had to rework all that i lost yesterday, good thing I lost it
<nigelb> I wrote it better this time :p
<paultag> nigelb: be careful, you start to learn if you throw out working 1.0 code beacuse it "stinks" ( real coding term ), you can make a much better 2.0
<paultag> nigelb: that's a big problem in a lot of cases, like where there are deadlines, or you know, you're getting paid to do it
<nigelb> paultag: actually, I was doing the 1.0 -> 2.0 shift when I lost code
<nigelb> I did lose 1.0 which was good
<nigelb> but I also did lose a lot of other work I had committed along with it, that sucked :(
<paultag> nigelb: aye
<nigelb> duanedesign: poke?
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign:  Is the UbuntuOne space encrypted? Or the other way round: Is the data sent to the cloud already in encrypted form so that canonical isn't able to access the data even if they would like to?
<duanedesign> nigelb: no it is not
<nigelb> no encryption at all?
<duanedesign> nigelb:  it uses SSL and secure certificates to transmit
<duanedesign> nigelb: To authenticate the desktop software oauth
<paultag> duanedesign: dd if dev null of file, mkext3 file, gpg --encrypt file
<duanedesign> nigelb: but it is not stored encrypted
<nigelb> evilnhandler: fix your connection!
<duanedesign> nigelb: in order to share the folders with someone if you choose. Also to allow for publish by public url
<nigelb> duanedesign: okay, a dd just asked me
<duanedesign> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<duanedesign> nigelb: there have been people who have encrpted their U1 data. It limits some of the features and they have had mixed success
<nigelb> ah, ok
<duanedesign> if you are more interested in encrypting the data let me know and i will put my hands on that info for you
<nigelb> Not me, Rhonda just asked me :)
<czajkowski> gah make the rain stop!!! it's summer!!!
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<nigelb> someday jussi will learn the spelling of occasionally ;)
<czajkowski> probably not
<czajkowski> he's a bit special
<nigelb> haha
<sense> Argh, I forgot how commond the use of the word 'sense' is in the English language. Now I get more pings than usual.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> you lacked common sense there
<czajkowski> :p
<popey> I sense a disturbance in the force
<sense> But I'm sense!
<popey> change your name to ubuntu
<popey> that'll fix it
<paultag> sense: what an unfortunate name
<paultag> sense: you must get pings all day :)
<jussi> well that makes sense...
<paultag> oh You!
<czajkowski> paultag: do you have tag on highlight ?
<paultag> czajkowski: no, that got absurd after about a day
<czajkowski> makes sesne
<sense> Can you use IPA characters in Freenode nicks? :P
<paultag> czajkowski: debian folks love to say the word "tag", so I'd get 30+ pings an hour some days
<czajkowski> *sense
<popey> haha czajkowski
<paultag> czajkowski: HAHA!
<sense> Oh fun!
<paultag> czajkowski: makes no sense at all to have tag on highlight
<popey> i still have marmite on hilight
<czajkowski> this is true, although tis rare I make any sense
<paultag> czajkowski: I sense the use of our word sense will upset sense, make sense?
<sense> Your use of the word 'sense' doesn't make any czajkowski!
<sense> Well, as long as people won't try to pronounce my name the same way as the English word I'm fine.
<sense> :)
<jussi> ok senser
<czajkowski> dear inbox please shrink
<paultag> sense: how do you pronounce your name? (i'd just say it in my american drawl )
<sense> czajkowski: I always get stress from holidays because I know what will wait for me when I return...
<czajkowski> oh I won't stress over it
<sense> paultag: that would be [ˈsɛn.sə ˈɛɣ.bərt ˈɦɔf.steː.də] for my full name.
<czajkowski> makes my name sound easy
<sense> I put it on my Launchpad profile! Can that be considered geeky?
<paultag> whoh, I'm on irssi, sense -- it barfs on int'l chars
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, how do you say your name?
<czajkowski> Laura
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> very easy
<sense> paultag: OK then: pronounce it regularly until the last 'e', which is pronounced somewhat .like the 'a' from the British 'above'
<paultag> czajkowski: is it like tchaikovsky ?
<czajkowski> paultag: yup exactly that
<paultag> czajkowski: rocken
<sense> With an Irish or Polish accent?
<paultag> sense: ah, cool
<sense> It is not that hard. I fear more for my second name, although I rarely use that.
<sense> No idea why the English call the g a gutteral H. :)
<sense> (Beware though, Germans always complain Dutch sounds so harsh)
<paultag> sense: I spent some time in Germany :P
<czajkowski> sense: I have an Irish accent... you knwo that
<czajkowski> kim0: aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: Hi there :)
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<sense> czajkowski: I know. But I was curious if your name sounds a bit different in Polish, since it is often impossible to completely reproduce a language's sounds in another one.
<kim0> hehe
<sense> jcastro: good afternoon!
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: aloha
<czajkowski> kim0: mind if I pm you ?
<czajkowski> if you're free
<kim0> czajkowski: absolutely no problem
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<paultag> I'm so mad at evilnhandler right now
<paultag> I've been trying to ban him from beginners namespace until he fixes his connection
<paultag> jussi: Oh, you're on the IRCC -- can you tell me what I'm doing wrong with this?
<Pici> paultag: What are you doing and what isn't working?
<paultag>  /mode #ubuntu-beginners-team +b evilnhandler@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nhandler$##fix_your_conection
<paultag> Pici: just had to dig that up
<paultag> irssi has not been nice to me, lately
<Pici> paultag: Make sure that you're opped up beforehand.
<paultag> Pici: I was at the time
<paultag> Pici: is there anything wrong with that syntax?
<Pici> paultag: No, that should work...
<paultag> Odd.
<Pici> paultag: oh, no, it wont.
<Pici> paultag: /mode +b evilnhandler!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nhandler$##fix_your_conection
<paultag> Pici: Ohhh, joy! Why's that? I also tried evilnhandler!nhandler@...
<paultag> Pici: Ahha
<paultag> Pici: thanks :) let me go off and try that
<paultag> Pici: still failed. Verbatim, this is what I ran ( as op )
<paultag>  /mode +b evilnhandler!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nhandler$##fix_your_conection
<paultag> Pici: I kicked, and he rejoined without fail or problem
<AlanBell> can you ban freenode staff?
<paultag> AlanBell: I'm not sure that I can, after seeing this
<czajkowski> nope you can't
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> that would reather defeat the purpose of staff
<paultag> Can other freenode staffers ban freenode staff?
<Pici> czajkowski: Well thats annoying
<czajkowski> Pici: paultag just add him onto ignore
<czajkowski> or let me go ask
<Pici> I've never had to ban a staffer before
<czajkowski> paultag: yes
<maco> nigelb: wait youve had maple syrup? before akademy the europeans were trying to explain to the indians what pancakes and maple syrup are
<czajkowski> paultag: what is the channel ?
<paultag> czajkowski: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<czajkowski> there are no bans set in that channel
<czajkowski> The ban list is emmpty, nobody has set any bans
<jcastro> czajkowski: looking for me yesterday?
<czajkowski> jcastro: nope just saying hi :)
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> HI2U
<czajkowski> paultag: also you've spelt connection wrong in the forwarding channel so that may be the issue also
<paultag> czajkowski: something odd going on
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> czajkowski: I *love* you
<czajkowski> paultag: will you love me later on when I make you do action items :)
<paultag> haha
<Pici> ohh
<czajkowski> grins
<jcastro> yeah! get him!
<paultag> czajkowski: oh of course :)
<paultag> howdy jcastro :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: great idea re nexus :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> it was a jab at jono and aq
<czajkowski> I'd never had guessed :p
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> sigh my high court application for sexual harassment at my old job was just filed. No going back now.
<paultag> czajkowski: :(
<paultag> czajkowski: at least you filed it
<czajkowski> still not heard anything back on unfair dismissal  case.
<czajkowski> paultag: aye and I got a lotta grief from some folks telling me I should have said nothing at work and then i'd still have my job
<czajkowski> and worryingly they are right
<paultag> czajkowski: perhaps you can incite change for someone else's future down the road
<jcastro> being right always feels good!
<czajkowski> yup you're both right. just sucks as I'm the one not working when my old boss and company mates are.  just a kicker.
<czajkowski> dust yerself up and move on
<Pendulum> czajkowski: *hugs* tbh, I think you were right to say something and I hope at the very least you get some money out of this :P (if you can in your court system)
 * paultag hugs
<paultag> czajkowski: too many girls say nothing.
<Pendulum> paultag: agreed
<czajkowski> true.
<paultag> czajkowski: no regrets :)
<czajkowski> I mean my boss sat there and said nothing, while the comments were made. she was used to the guy being a bully. she was there 8 years. I've no problem oking wiht guys most of my mates are.  I object to comments being made directly at me or about me
<paultag> czajkowski: aye aye.
<akgraner> woo hoo Day 3 of Developer Week!
<paultag> akgraner: :)
<paultag> Oh hey akgraner, I was talking with pleia2, doctormo, about the VV team
<paultag> akgraner: so far feedback has been on the positive side of the fence, I think I'm going to talk with Jono about it. Want to join in, when I do?
<JFo> Vuvuzuela team paultag?
<paultag> JFo: Heck yeah!
<JFo> heh
<paultag> JFo: we have and irc room where the bot just says "BZZZZZZZ"
<czajkowski> paultag: yer a right odd ball
<czajkowski> :)
<paultag> JFo: volunteer vertigo, akgraner's trademark phrase :)
<paultag> czajkowski: sure am ;)
<JFo> ah
<paultag> JFo: having a safe place for people who are over-worked, and need to find a way to take some load off
<czajkowski> paultag: that;s called skype
<JFo> I double love that idea
<czajkowski> where I rant at akgraner
<paultag> czajkowski: haha
<czajkowski> akgraner: we;ve not skyped in ages :(
<paultag> JFo: thanks, it's really akgraner's idea, but I loved the idea a lot, so I'm going to try and poke around and start a framework up
<JFo> cool
<akgraner> paultag, I'm in
<paultag> akgraner: killer :D
<akgraner> paultag, I talked to a couple therapist about it and how it needs to work (so we don't do more harm than good)
<paultag> akgraner: I killed off a ton of stuff from my queue, and I'm starting to get more time
<paultag> akgraner: ddecator here is an up-in-coming therapist, humm :)
<paultag> akgraner: what did he say?
<paultag> or she
<akgraner> paultag, they were all male I talked to - no worries
<paultag> OK
<akgraner> they said that the Ubuntu Community is one of the healthiest online communities they have looked at
<paultag> wow, well that's something to be proud of
<duanedesign> akgraner: you were in the Ubuntu Wanted session at UDS?
<akgraner> and that we need to stress - that people need to feel comfortable to talk, and that discussions stay within group, no one should feel judged and that no-one should feel pressured
<akgraner> duanedesign, was I - I wanted to be - I think I came late to that one as I was meeting with the camera people
<paultag> akgraner: any ideas about how to do that? I don't want it to be "Oh they're under-preforming, they must be over-worked, send them to those VV guys"
<paultag> akgraner: but a "Whew, what a week!" kinda place
<akgraner> exactly
<akgraner> He is going to get me some information for the leaders
<duanedesign> akgraner: i am not fully up on the VV idea but was wondering if there were ideas that crossed over between the two
<paultag> Nice!
<akgraner> and he is looking into IRC... and how it all works so I can bug him about it while using the tools we would be using
<paultag> akgraner: I can write a few one-off tool to data-mine for us / hold data for us, if we need them
<akgraner> I thought Ubuntu Wanted was about getting people in the community lined up with the right project or vice versa
<paultag> jono: ears burning?
<akgraner> Volunteer Vertigo is more like Ubuntu Anonymous sorta thing - I organized it to be based on a 12 step program - but it only has 6 steps
<duanedesign> :)
<akgraner> paultag, I had them look at my steps as well - we are going to re-word them a little
<paultag> akgraner: that's 100%, it's the idea that matters, verbage is fluid
<jono> hey
<jono> paultag, eh?
<paultag> jono: akgraner and I were just talking about getting together with you, when you have a second
<akgraner> duanedesign, I like the idea of the whole wanted thing - for people to post a here's where I can help and for projects to post here's where we need help - how's it going btw?
<jono> paultag, ahhh
<jono> what about?
<paultag> jono: akgraner's Volunteer Vertigo put into a team who's job it is to prevent burnout / VV
<paultag> jono: we have a bit more in our heads that is more thought out, but nothing written down
<jono> ahhh ok
<akgraner> An official Volunteer Vertigo group for Ubuntu
<duanedesign> akgraner: I asked the other day and I think the community members whos idea it was have been too busy to really push it forward much
<paultag> jono: when you have a free minute or two, let akgraner or myself know, I'd love to hash this out a tad and get some feedback
<jono> cool
<jono> what is the purpose of the group though?
<akgraner> support group
<akgraner> for people who volunteer too much
<akgraner> how to over come it - and not get caught up in it again and again
<akgraner> how to have a balanced volunteer community
<akgraner> etc
<akgraner> paultag, anything you want to add that I missed?
<paultag> jono: To both take people who say that they are worn out, as well as identifying who is burnned out. Just a safe outlet to put the pent-up workload anger, rather then quitting or flipping out
<paultag> akgraner: I think you got it spot on
<jono> hmmm
<jono> intreresting idea
<jono> but I am not sure it wouldnt just fizzle out
<jono> put together a proposal and then lets ho on the phone
<jono> :)
<akgraner> ok - can we do that after OSCON?
<jono> perfect :)
<jono> I am sprinting anyway, so that would be idea
<paultag> jono: me neither, that's why I was thinking of trying a limited test, figure out what's useful, strip the cruft, and keep the good stuff, and if it's still  worth it, push it to a "full" team
<akgraner> paultag, we can work on the proposal but have the call after OSCON?
<jono> I am keen to learn more about yuour idesa
<paultag> akgraner: Roger
<paultag> jono: you got it
<jono> :)
<akgraner> paul - I leave for OSCON on Monday  - so wanna yak on Friday afternoon?
<akgraner> paultag, ^^^
<paultag> akgraner: you got it, what protocol?
<akgraner> jono, I hate I'm going to miss CLS this year?
<akgraner> but no sitter coverage this time
<jono> akgraner, yeah that sucks
<jono> ahhh np
<akgraner> I can't turn loose my 2 kids alone - they will have a racket set up the minute I turn my head
<akgraner> paultag, is skype ok with you?
<paultag> akgraner: sure is, `paultaggs` on skype for me
<jcastro> I thought JFo was your sitter?
<akgraner> he can't if he is in Prague :-(
<jcastro> ah
<akgraner> I gotta find more sitters and ones the kids can't BS get away with crap with...  they are terribly smart and love to play practical jokes
<czajkowski> hehe
<JFo> my work here is done
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: they not old enough to stay on their own yet?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<jono> kim0, jcastro, dpm, dholbach 4m?
<dpm> hey jono, yep
<kim0> jono: sure
 * dholbach nods
<duanedesign> jono: me, paultag, n_handler and cprofitt put together an email seeking input from the community on the Beginners Team and its mission of getting people involved in the community. If you do get a chance we would love your feedback.
<dholbach> duanedesign: he has to answer my mails first :-P
<czajkowski> duanedesign: take a ticket and join the queue :p
<paultag> duanedesign: ah yeah, right :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, not yet.. but soon :-)
<duanedesign> dholbach: i think i sent one to you and jcastro as well :)
<dholbach> duanedesign: I know :)
<duanedesign> ;)
<jono> duanedesign, will do
<duanedesign> thanks i know how crazy busy you all are
<doctormo> paultag: Morning
<paultag> morning doctormo :)
<dholbach> can somebody microblog about UDW? :-D
<paultag> dholbach: anything in mind?
<dholbach> sessions starting in 50m :-D
<paultag> dholbach: #ubuntu-classroom?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
 * dholbach is so looking forward to day 3 - it'll be awesome
<jcastro> yeah today will be awesome
<nigelb> maco: I haven't but I can guess how thats going to be a challenge
<akgraner> dholbach, dented tweeted and FB'd :-)
<dholbach> akgraner: ROCK
 * akgraner <3's qwibber!
<jono> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-maverick-alpha-3.html
<nhandler> akgraner: FYI, I saw you were manually denting about the current session in -classroom. You could just redent/retween what @ubuntuclassroom dents.
<akgraner> nhandler, I never see what it dents...
<akgraner> I don't look at qwibber and stuff during the day most of the time - too distracting...
<akgraner> nhandler, If I see it I'll be happy to redent/retweet it :-)
<czajkowski> nhandler: yer back
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jono> dholbach, so you are gonna be a few mins late due to kicking off UDW?
<dholbach> jono: no, all good
<dholbach> all sorted
<jono> dholbach, ok, I am in the 1 on 1
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm going to go get food and then prep for our class
<jcastro> smoke if you got em!
<czajkowski> ohhh food
<czajkowski> wise wise decision
<czajkowski> I want crispy bacon and syrup please
<czajkowski> and a bucket full of pancakes
<popey> bleargh
<dholbach> jcastro: super - still in a call
<czajkowski> popey: you're wrong!
<czajkowski> it had to happen at some point, but yer wrong :p
<popey> Neva!
<nigelb> dholbach: we do have classbot you know ;)
<dholbach> nigelb: yep
<nigelb> you op'd me manually :p
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<jono> hey Technoviking
<Technoviking> jono: will the raw number do, I don't think I can recreate the graphs
<nigelb> jono: er, need a bit of help.  can you blog about cleansweep when you get time? next week before we hold a bug day for it
<czajkowski> nigelb: want me to blog it ?
<jono> Technoviking, sure, the raw data is ideal
<jono>  nigelb planning on it today
<jono> after my videocasts
<Technoviking> OOo spreadsheet cool
<nigelb> oh, yay \o/
 * nigelb hugs jono :)
<jono> :)
<jono> Technoviking, bring it on
<jono> thanks!
<Technoviking> jono: on it way, also copied it to Google Docs, if that makes it easier to share
<Technoviking> ok a guy in a spongeBob suit is looking over my shoulder (serious), I'm out of here
<czajkowski> I want to work where Technoviking works
<czajkowski> sounds rather amusing
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> I am disappointed that Technoviking isn't the one dressed in the spongebob suit
<jcastro> dholbach: 12 minutes!
<dholbach> yeeeeehaw
<jono> Technoviking, haha
<jono> thanks Technoviking
<jono> ok, I better go and put some clothes on for the videocast
<jono> :-)
<JFo> :-(
 * JFo really worries about this channel
<dholbach> nothing we didn't have before
<JFo> true
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> dholbach: I am listening on mumble if you want to yell out that I am typing too much in the session
<dholbach> jcastro: I just connected my laptop to my stereo for some hectic music :-D
<dholbach> but yeah, mumble is a good idea
<jcastro> ok I'm going first right?
<jcastro> we'll intro for like 30 secs
<jcastro> then I'll do the why, etc.
<dholbach> we can go back and forth as you like
<nigelb> ok folks, I'm calling it a day
<nigelb> one hell of a day today :)
<paultag> hey nigelb
<paultag> nigelb: sounds like you could use a VV hug ;)
<paultag> nigelb: 'night!
<nigelb> paultag: yes I could :)
<nigelb> Night :)
<paultag> hey dholbach, I have a question if you have a few seconds to spare
<dholbach> UDW session right now
<paultag> dholbach: roger
<dholbach> and after that I'll be gone, but just ask, if it's quick I'll reply
<dholbach> if not just paste it to a mail :)
<paultag> dholbach: I'll just email you, cheers
<dholbach> super :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> ok my friends - calling it a day
<dholbach> seeeeeeeeeee you
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> bai!
<jcastro> man, you know what would be the awesomest thing ever
<jcastro> if I got to work with daniel every day as part of my job.
<jcastro> OH WAIT.
<sense> Move to Europe and you'll have the whole day instead of just the morning!
<paultag> heh, I wish I knew dholbach, he seems like a cool guy
<paultag> plus, I love Germans, so it's pretty easy to win my favor
<popey> he is made of awesome
<popey> gives great hugs too
<vish> paultag: he really is totally awesome! amazingly down to earth :)
<paultag> vish: I bet :)
<sense> So we can conclude we're all jealous at jcastro because he does work with him? :)
<jcastro> heh
<vish> hehe , dholbach , me and another member got lost in Brussels together :D   it was a fun time!   we were following a map and it turned out we never were anywhere in the map!
<vish> all in one evening! and somehow we found our way back :)
<vish> and the other group which were more organized didnt make it to the buses! while we did \o/
<sense> We took taxis back to the hotel.
<sense> Deliberately.
<sense> Or maybe that was another evening. :D
<vish> sense: the day we went to drug cafe..
<sense> vish: drugs? In Belgium? That can't be legal.
<vish> thats the name of the place :)
<sense> ah
<sense> Spelled like that?
<vish> or drug opera..
<sense> Doesn't ring a bell, but then again I'm as familiar with Brussels as you.
<vish> ah , there was Delerium Cafe and Drug Opera!
<vish> http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=drug+cafe+brussels&fb=1&hq=drug+cafe&hnear=Brussels,+Belgium&cid=562191021613852628
<sense> I think went to Delerium.
<czajkowski> drug l'opera is a nice enough place to eat
<czajkowski> named after being both in its past
<paultag> Oh shoot, czajkowski
<paultag> czajkowski: 1) got the queue mail, thanks
<paultag> czajkowski: 2) can you add an exempt for the +i for me?
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm locked out
<czajkowski> oh you are special
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> paultag: see pm
<czajkowski> jcastro: all set for GUADEC :)
<jcastro> sure!
<jcastro> czajkowski: are you coming?
<czajkowski> nope :(
<czajkowski> one day I'll make GUADEC!
<jcastro> :(
<jcastro> JFo: got a sec?
<jcastro> JFo: I need someone with an ability to use git and a kernel tree sitting around. :D
<JFo> I'm about to do my classroom session
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> oh, holla at me after pls
<jcastro> (I just need confirmation of the 2 guys who implemented fscache)
<JFo> probably be better to ask one of the kernel folks, my git fu is weak
<JFo> :-/
<jcastro> no worries
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/14/national-clc-conference-leeds/  my review on Leeds Conference
<czajkowski> jono: ping pong
<czajkowski> jono: skype?
<czajkowski> jcastro: any sign of jono ?
<jcastro> haven't seen him around
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<jono> czajkowski, sorry, I had to go to the docs
<jono> I totally missed our call
<jono> czajkowski, I haven't had any lunch yet, do you mind if I grab something and then we talk?>
<czajkowski> fire ahead
<czajkowski> watching some new uk tv shnow and laughing
<czajkowski> gives a bell when you're free
<jono> czajkowski, cool, gonna go and grab something from Noah's, back soon
<czajkowski> he does realise as soon as he comes back my first question is going to be what;s Noah's and what he ordered right :)
<jono> czajkowski, ready now
<czajkowski> jono: sent you an email earlier on, has agenda/info
<jono> czajkowski, cool
<czajkowski> hmm dont see you on skpe
<czajkowski> *skype
<sense> Sleep well everyone!
<jono> nigelb, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/14/operation-cleansweep-we-need-you/
<jono> nigelb, also Facebooked
<jcastro> nigelb: woo!
<jcastro> I mean jono: woo!
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> "To do this you don’t have to be programmer"?
<jcastro> I would say "you don't have to be an ubuntu developer" instead
<paultag> jcastro: haha
<jono> czajkowski, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/601081/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601081 in loco-directory "Listing teams for approval at present is not accurate (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged]
<jono> paultag, dude, the reports...
<jono> they are awesome
<paultag> jono: Oh, thanks man
<paultag> jono: I whipped those up at work to audit Australia
<jono> paultag, I am about to email you an daniel about merging that into the loco dir
<paultag> jono: yeah, I can see if I can't port that over -- the rendering stuff is in php, but I know of a python lib that does the same stuff. I'm pretty sure I can get it done in a short amount of time
<paultag> jono: thanks man, that means a lot, btw :) -- not everyday that happens :P
<jono> paultag, awesome, you are damn cool, and this work will really make the Loco dir rock :)
<paultag> jono: thanks mate -- yeah, I'll start looking into porting the stuff to python and see if I can't get it working in with the LD
<jono> paultag, sweet
<jono> I am filing a bug now, will mail you and dholbach afterwards
<paultag> thanks jono :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-15
<jono> paultag, nooo, thank you :-)
<paultag> no problem :)
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> yessir?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> cjohnston: I need an autoclose script
<jcastro> basically, clean up my old pm's
<jcastro> any ideas?
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> lemme look
<jcastro> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/query.pl.html
<jcastro> would this do it?
<cjohnston> looks possible
<cjohnston> i dont know perl to read it tho
<nhandler> Let me look
<nhandler> jcastro: So you want it to autoclose old query windows that have opened?
<jcastro> nhandler: yeah
<jcastro> basically
<jcastro> at the end of the day I have 20+ query windows
<jcastro> (an easy shortcut to /win c would also work)
<cjohnston> use /wc too long?
<nhandler> jcastro: Well, while I continue looking, you might like autoclose_windows (a setting http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings )
<nhandler> jcastro: Actually, autoclose_query is what you might want as well
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> perfect
 * jcastro hugs nhandler 
<nhandler> :)
<jcastro> how to apply this setting to a running irssi?
<nhandler> jcastro: Use the /set command   and then /save
 * cjohnston makes note to PM jcastro randomly with different nicks throughout the day so that he has tons of open windows
<jcastro> cjohnston: pm me now actually. :D
<pleia2> you can also window close a range now
<pleia2> /wc 99-125
<jcastro> what.
<jcastro> !!
<pleia2> it's great when the spammers come along
<jcastro> man, I've been closing windows /by hand/ for going on three years
<nhandler> I personally prefer to not have PMs open new query windows. It lets me read them without leaving my current channel
<jcastro> ;_;
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> nhandler: how does that work?
<nhandler> jcastro: They show up in the current window
<popey> great for when you want to take a break from irc... /wc 2-100
<pleia2> nhandler: ah bitchx style? :)
<jcastro> nhandler: ah, that won't work for me
<pleia2> me neither, I'd lose them
<nhandler> jcastro: I can then create a query window with them manually (combined with query_resume) if I lose track of a conversation
<jcastro> I like popey's set up when I saw it, but he never mailed me his config since he hates me
<nhandler> jcastro: What did he have?
<popey> this is true
 * nhandler is still waiting on nixternal's mutt config files
<jcastro> he had this cool split thing going on
<nhandler> jcastro: I have that for my hilight window
<popey> yeah, same here
<nhandler> jcastro: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#hilight_window
<popey> i honestly dont know for sure how it works so i am not confident explaining to you jcastro
<nhandler> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit  is also useful
<popey> i rarely close my irssi, so when i do, i have to re-learn it :)
<jcastro> popey: I am the same way
<jcastro> this is why I am asking, heh
<jcastro> I had a 6 month stint with weechat in the meantime
<popey> i spy czajkowski http://duffy.fedorapeople.org/blog/pictures/photos/conference2.JPG
<popey> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/talking-about-inkscape-in-leeds-uk-from-boston-usa-via-empathy/
<paultag> awww, yup
<paultag> front row like a good student
<popey> :)
<highvoltage> they know what is what but they don't know what is mutt
<nigelb> good morning folks :)
<nigelb> hahahahaah
<nigelb> " paultag is away: if this is urgent, please file a request at http://queue.paultags.com/t/new"
<nigelb> jcastro: we should get one for jono ^
<jcastro> wow, neat
<jcastro> is that like an entire task thing?
<nigelb> heh, I think so
<nigelb> need to fle a request and ask paultag :p
<highvoltage> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/moo
<nigelb> highvoltage: haha, good one :)
<highvoltage> nigelb: I couldn't help it :)
<paultag> nigelb: oh crap
<paultag> jcastro: yeah
<paultag> jcastro: it has a todo list, and you can check them off
<paultag> jcastro: I wrote it yesterday on my lunch hour
<paultag> erm, two days ago*
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I mean, if there is serious intrest in someone using the platform, I can clean it up and agpl it
<doctormo> paultag: What's the bzr branch for that?
<paultag> doctormo: my queue stuff?
<doctormo> yes
<paultag> doctormo: it's not in bzr, that's for sure, and I've not created a github repo for it yet, it's sitting on my server behind ssh ( it's a gawd awful mess )
<paultag> doctormo: I'd have to spend tom. morning's lunch hour making it "right", and I'd gladly agpl it if there is intrest in it :)
<paultag> there are two or three known security issues
<nhandler> paultag: There is interest ;)
<paultag> nhandler: I'll have it f/ossed and forkable tomorrow
<nhandler> I guess I need to go and setup my web server again. Too bad I can't toss it on people.u.c :(
<paultag> nhandler: yeah :(
<ddecator> paultag: i think you mentioned me
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: Morning man
<kim0> Morning all
<dholbach> kim0: sabah il cheer
<kim0> dholbach: lol :D
<ddecator> morning dholbach and kim0
<kim0> dholbach: sabah il noor
<dholbach> I looked it up, but I'm sure I forgot it tomorrow again :)
<dholbach> hey ddecator
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey ddecator
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> how are things in sunny Catalunya?
<nigelb> morning folks
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: awesome session yesterday.  Man you *know* ascii art ;)
<ddecator> mornign nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb: sudo apt-get install figlet :)
<dholbach> dpm: since you're back in Spain I hear more and more news about Catalan separatists - what's going on there? Are you behind it?
<dpm> yeah, strangely enough, it all started the day I came back from holidays :)
<nigelb> ah, you sowed the seeds for it :p
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> so what's going on there? is there any chance of "success"?
<dpm> http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland/massenprotest-in-katalonien-tschuess-spanien-1582158.html
<dpm> it's a long story
<dholbach> I'm sure it is - it always is :)
<dholbach> http://www.zeit.de/2010/29/Spanien-Zapatero?page=all is what I read this morning
<dpm> but the protest was not just about claiming independency - it's just not the right moment, but rather about the Spanish constitutional court's incompetency and the way the veredict was presented and its conclusions
<dpm> it's difficult to explain on IRC, but it seems many of the international papers focused on the claim for independency bit, and it's just not only that
<dholbach> I see
<dholbach> I guess it's also tempting to warm up old conflicts again if the country is dealing with lots of problems and the government seems weak
<dpm> this can be misleading - in one of the spiegel forums someone was comparing Catalonia with Bavaria and asking why they couldn't be independent :/
<dholbach> dpm: poor you, I feel for you
<popey> morning all
<ddecator> morning popey
<vish> morn popey :)
<vish> ddecator: hey o/
<ddecator> mornin' vish :)
<dpm> morning popey
<nigelb> mornin popey :)
<dholbach> hey popey, hey vish
<dholbach> seems the Indian mafia is fully awake now too :)
<nigelb> and afternoon vish :)
<nigelb> vish: lunch yet?
<vish> dholbach: mornin'  .. yday once you left, we spent time talking about you, behind your back ;)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> thanks guys
<vish> nigelb: about to..
<czajkowski> ALOHA!
<ddecator> hey czajkowski
<duanedesign> popey: did you get my ping the other dat with the link to the screencast blog post?
<duanedesign> s/dat/day
<popey> ya
<sense> good morning
<czajkowski> nice blog post sense
<czajkowski> ;)
<sense> czajkowski: thanks! :)
<sense> OMG for the image in Jono's post on Operation Cleansweep.
<sense> Ah, 14 July. No French today.
<ddecator> is it bastille day?
<sense> Think so.
<sense> Is it called that way?
<ddecator> the day the prisoners were freed from the Bastille prison (i think i'm spelling it right), not sure if that's today though, that's just the biggest french holiday i know of
<dpm> woah, in the Catalan LoCo we're discussing the best place for the Meerkat release party - and people are even sending candidacies for locations. This one looks amazing - even if you don't understand the language, you can see the huge amount of enthusiasm and effort they've put in there
<dpm>   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/183403/CandidaturaUbuntu110-10.pdf
<dholbach> holy cow
<nigelb> dpm: OMG!
<nigelb> It looks like the brochure of some company :p
<dpm> that's what all said when we received it :)
<sense> dpm: That must have been a lot of work!
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> then Catalan tea are pretty efficient
<sense> Neelie Kroes said it! Spain is one of the top three countries in the EU with regard to open source activity! :P
<nigelb> tea! fail! ;)
 * dholbach likes tea
<czajkowski> sense: behind France I bet you
<sense> czajkowski: probably
<sense> France, Spain and Germany
<AlanBell> with the UK behind everyone
<sense> Even behind the Netherlands?
<sense> Ah, wait, we've got NOiV.
<AlanBell> certainly
<nigelb> oh, jono's cleansweep picture looks awesome
<sense> nigelb: yeah!
<AlanBell> it does. Sweep was my favourite.
<sense> AlanBell: Although many organisations here use the ISO recognition of OOXML as an excuse.
<AlanBell> they don't even bother to think of excuses here
<sense> And that is what makes you worse! We've got excuses!
<nigelb> LOL
 * nigelb is happy to report workplace transitioning to ubuntu
<nigelb> so far 4 systems including mine :)
<ara> dpm, molt fort!
<dpm> ara, yeah :)
<dpm> it did send an injection of reassurance in what we are doing, which seems to inspire other people too!
<popey> duanedesign: saw this and thought of you http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6088/capture-screen-and-default-audio-input-device-and-generate-an-incompress-avi-file
 * duanedesign looking
<czajkowski> gah what is the nick of the guy who takes the UDS photos on irc ?
<czajkowski> or his lp page so i can find his email
<czajkowski> please
<vish> czajkowski: who took the panaroma photo?
<sense> vish: kiwi
<vish> czajkowski: if so , it kwwii
<vish> its*
<sense> yeah, that's how you spell it. :)
<sense> czajkowski: Design team!
<vish> :) , yeah , its confusing..
<czajkowski> thanks
<paultag> hey dholbach, are you around?
<czajkowski> paultag: morning early start
<paultag> hey czajkowski  :)
<paultag> czajkowski: I start work in now + 30 minutes every day :)
<czajkowski> what time is it there?
<paultag> czajkowski: 06:40
<paultag> czajkowski: righto, I need to leave for real :)
<paultag> see ya in a few :)
<czajkowski> lordie
<nigelb> czajkowski: at 6:40? ;)
<czajkowski> tis 11:47 here
<nigelb> czajkowski: no, I mean, was the "lordie" for the 6:40? :)
<nigelb> if so, thats late :D
 * nigelb used to get to work at 5:40 am
<czajkowski> hmm some of my emails seem to be hiding on me
<czajkowski> most flipping annoying
<nigelb> wow, figlet is awesome
<nigelb> dholbach: neat trick :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i <3 figlet
<duanedesign> nigelb: hard to find a place to use it
<sense> I always get out of bed at 6.25 to cycle to school, which starts at 8.
<sense> But 5.40 is early...
<nigelb> I used to get there at 5:40
<nigelb> wake up was like 4
<nigelb> duanedesign: did you see dholbach's session last night? ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i did
<duanedesign> nigelb: there is a figlet.pl for irssi too
<nigelb> duanedesign: easy ticket to get banned on channels ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: ohh yeah
<paultag> Whoh! That look less time then I thought. I have queue open-sourced under the AGPL
<nigelb> paultag: where?
<paultag> nigelb: http://github.com/paultag/queue <-- please fork :3
<paultag> nigelb: there are quite a few things that should and could be done better, if you have any ideas, throw a fork up and let me know about it
<paultag> nigelb: it's all PHP and jQuery. Super simple. Took me like 2 hours at most.
<nigelb> PHP <#
<nigelb> <3
<paultag> nigelb: I think you'll like what I did with it :)
<nigelb> I'll poke it soon :)
<paultag> nigelb: let me know what you think of the layout. I think it's pretty cool
 * nigelb might get delayed tonight though
<nigelb> ton of work to do :?
<nigelb> :?
<nigelb> fail!
<nigelb> :/
<paultag> nigelb: please, do what you gota do! Don't want to start to get VV, now do ya?
<nigelb> hehe
<paultag> nigelb: akgraner would kill me :)
<nigelb> wait, whats VV?
<paultag> nigelb: volunteer vertigo, it's pre-burnout. akgraner and I are working on putting together a SWAT force to combat our feared enemy, VV.
<nigelb> paultag: mine is more like work vertigo
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, but if you have all this community stuff + work, you will blow off community stuff, and then tend to drift away
<paultag> nigelb: our job would be to make sure you don't have too much community stuff to overload
<nigelb> well, I'm shying away from stuff I can't do remember?
<nigelb> like I withdrew from the BT since I knew I won't have the time
<paultag> nigelb: and you are a strong person because of it. There are a lot of people who don't, and just burnout
<paultag> nigelb: I know
<nigelb> mostly I now am on reviewers team, classroom (and other classroom related stuff) and thats about it :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah :)
<paultag> nigelb: anywho, anything you have to say / fix re queue, let me know. I'd love to hear / see it
<paultag> brb
<nigelb> paultag: one thing I gotta say, jQuery is ne awesome lib ;)
<nigelb> s/ne/one
<nigelb> jussi: poke!
<nigelb> Welcome back :)
<nigelb> hows the moving in, et al?
 * jussi is not here. 
 * nigelb wonders if its his ghost
<nigelb> or if he's really a bot like I feared
<jussi> Im sorry, I dont know anything about bots
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<jussi> la de da... its warm here and Im mostly headed out n a min, hence Im not here.
<nigelb> ah
<paultag> hey nhandler, prod :)
<nhandler> Hey paultag
<paultag> nhandler: delivered on-time and under-budget -- http://github.com/paultag/queue
<paultag> nhandler: I was able to do it today before work over breakfast
<nhandler> paultag: Very nice. That is one item out of your queue ;)
<paultag> nhandler: yessir! :)
<paultag> nhandler: there are lots of hacks, so if you have any feedbacks or changes, just fork it on github and i'll get to it :)
<sense> Someone on Twitter asked me the difference between Dutch and German. :\ :/ :\ :/
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> who? and where is he/she from?
<dholbach> sense: Dutch, that's like Deutsch, right?
<dholbach> :-P
<sense> dholbach: You can't hear the difference! ahem
<sense> nigelb: A French guy.
<dholbach> sense: I have Dutch relatives, so I was exposed to some of it :)
<sense> typical
<paultag> well that does not make sense
<sense> nigelb: Dutch always say that German is overly harsh, I've heard Germans complaining that Dutch sounds to gnawking.
<sense> too much gargh
<sense> dholbach: So you must know the difference!
<paultag> Hey! Hey! German is a beautiful and romantic language
<sense> and very suitable for giving orders
<dholbach> sense: man, I was kidding :)
<sense> :)
<sense> Dutch is a Germanic language. After all, Dutch are just conceited Germans who, under French unfluence, decided they could do things better on their own.
<dholbach> as a kid I thought that adding "-tjes" to most of the words would make it Dutch, so "carrot", in German "Karotte", so in Dutch it must be "Karrottjes", I was told it wasn't that easy :)
<sense> LOL
<nigelb> haha
<sense> That would be worteltjes.
<dholbach> sense: I know :)
<sense> dholbach: You do! But nigelb doesn't.
<dpm> for those who've been following football recently, here's a nice post from the Asturian LoCo:
<dpm> http://blogs.altuxa.com/tapaponga/y-el-pulpu-albidra.html
<sense> dpm is Spanish, right?
<dholbach> sense: no, it's not that easy
<dholbach> dpm: he's Catalan!!!
<sense> That damn octopus was wrong during the final of the Europa Cup, but not this time.
<nigelb> dpm: hahaha, good one :)
<sense> Ah, those people are so chauvinistic they sing the national hymn each morning in front of a portrait of the king, right?
<dpm> :-)
<randa_> dpm send it to warthogs, it is hilarious!
<dholbach> sense: I'm sure most of the Catalan don't :)
<nigelb> haha
<sense> is warthogs the new sounders?
<nigelb> wait, whats warthogs?
<dholbach> sense: no, it's an internal canonical list
<popey> internal list
<nigelb> ahh
<sense> Ah, the internal sounders.
<popey> i fully expect it to be nothing like sounder
<jcastro> it's actually even more lame
<nigelb> which means it is :p
<jcastro> :p
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> popey: why do you think its internel :p
<sense> It is probably less filled with people wanting to share their political views on libertarianism.
<nigelb> I think they make people sign NDA about that list :p
<jcastro> sounder used to be my favorite list
<sense> Yeah, Canonical is quite into NDAs.
<jcastro> don't remember what happened over the year. :(
 * dholbach disengages from the discussion
<nigelb> Most companies make you sign them.
<paultag> nigelb: I have not signed one to date :)
<nigelb> paultag: disadvantage of working with medical records of american public = NDA and something more
<sense> There was a small outrage on Identi.ca after the package name of the fonts contained the string -nda-
<paultag> nigelb: yup.
<paultag> sense: ahahah yeah
<jcastro> I had the -nda- in the file name fixed
<nhandler> sense: That also made the planet
<sense> jcastro: Yeah, that was solved quickly.
<nigelb> maia
<jcastro> we are transitioning it to ubuntu-private-fonts
<sense> and the unrest went away immediately.
<paultag> GOD I hate labels
<jcastro> there's only like 3-4 weeks left until it's finished
<sense> nigelb: Did you also have to learn American accents and use an American name and pretend you were working from Ohio? We saw a documentary about call centres in India on school and the American companies are ashamed of outsourcing their work to India and the public is a bit racist, they don't want to be helped by Indians.
<paultag> sense: I'm the LoCo contact for Ohio!
<paultag> sense: nigelb can come visit
<sense> Can I come too?
<paultag> sense: sure :)
<sense> If you pay the ticket!
<popey> nigelb: i know it is because I've talked about it before with canonical ppl
<nigelb> popey: ah, ok :)
<nigelb> sense: No, I never had to talk to people.
<sense> jcastro: There was a lot of misinformation in the beginning, and people asking in the comments of the official blog post for more information.
<nigelb> Just listen to doctors and transcribe
<sense> for the font.*
<sense> nigelb: Ok, so you were filing stuff?
<popey> sometimes I do think sounder should be shutdown
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> the sounder list looks /horrible/
<sense> popey: There were calls for that a while ago, I think Mark himself sent a (final) warning to the list.
<nhandler> That is one list I avoid
<nigelb> sense: No, I was essentially converting voice to text.
<popey> sense: i know, we discussed it on the cc
<sense> nigelb: Must have been boring. Was it?
 * nigelb wonders what sounds is
<nigelb> sense: well, when I'm actuall working, it was fun.  But when I take a step back and look at it, very very boring
<nigelb> enjoying new job 10 times better
<sense> good!
<sense> must have taught you a lot of English
<nigelb> NO
<sense> the previous job
<sense> no?
<nigelb> It taught me how many people of non-american descent become doctors in america
<dpm> h
<nigelb> and how english isn't a language during medical studies :/
<sense> aw
<sense> That is valuable experience for international conference, though. :)
<nigelb> Indian accent is tough to make out, for us and them
<nigelb> the american thought, it would be easy for us.  We struggle just as much
<nigelb> s/american/americans/
<nigelb> hispanic, persian are just as tough
<sense> No English accent is equal! I've been told that British can tell from what village someone comes by listening to the accent.
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> sense: you can do that with American english as well, but mostly by state
<nigelb> the main trouble was sentences would be constructed wrongly, so it was difficult to make out the meaning
<nigelb> and we'd get lost trying to figure out what he was trying to say
<sense> That is problematic indeed.
<AlanBell> sense: we are a bit more mixed up than that now!
<sense> nigelb: By the way, sounders is an old mailing list started during the first development cycle. I think it was a codename. The mailing list continued to be used and slowly became more and more off-topic.
<sense> AlanBell: yeah, times are changing, even in Britain
<nigelb> sense: ah, ok
 * nigelb remembers Russel Peters joke about it
<nigelb> "Britian has the largest Indian population outside of India" :p
<sense> It's very hard to get a larger population of Indians than India.
<sense> How close are you to China?
<nigelb> sharing borders, occasional wars, etc
<sense> nigelb: How close in population? :)
<nigelb> ah, that way
 * nigelb doesn't know
<dholbach> hey jono
 * nigelb hugs jono 
<sense> good morrow/afternoon jono!
<nigelb> Thanks for the blog post!
<nigelb> Again!
<sense> jono: Amazing stuffed animal on that blog post. What is it?
<popey> Sweep!
<popey> (is his name)
<jcastro> hey vish
<popey> sense: http://www.thesootyshow.com/
<popey> http://www.thesootyshow.com/sweep.php
<sense> probably something british
<nigelb> jcastro: the lazy guy is still writing his session ( he just started )
<sense> background music!
<jcastro> vish: I know you're full up on papercuts, but we could use a hand with these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationAreaTransition/CompatibilityFixes
<popey> sense: yes
<popey> he lives around the corner from me :)
<paultag> oh hey jcastro, are you a redditor?
<jcastro> so feel free to send volunteers that way
<jcastro> paultag: no, I am not 14.
<paultag> Ouch
<nigelb> LOL
<jcastro> <3
 * popey hands jcastro a saucer of milk
<popey> http://meow.popey.com/
<nigelb> <3 <3
<paultag> jcastro: do you know what an orangered is?
<jcastro> no
<paultag> Well shucks, too bad :)
<sense> popey: Is that yours?
<popey> my site, not my cat
<jono> sense, it is sweep from sooty and sweep :-)
<sense> I opened the website and the first thing I heard was "Radio Sooty" sung.
<popey> excellent
<nigelb> anyway, back to work for me
<nigelb> too much IRC-ing today
<nigelb> dholbach: Just FYI, I co-hosted pedro's session too :D
<dholbach> nigelb: fixed
<nigelb> thanks :)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, cool one sec
<vish> jcastro: hi , reporting or fixing the bugs?
<vish> knows the ans will probably be both :D
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
<nigelb> czajkowski: saw you sitting on front row like a good student recently :)
<czajkowski> I thought i'd dodged the photos
<nigelb> nope
<paultag> czajkowski: nope :)
<czajkowski> balls
<sense> That's right.
<nigelb> haahahahah
<sense> She's on the front row, in the sharp area.
<paultag> mmhum!
<nigelb> or sleeping area :p
<jcastro> vish: both! (heh)
<vish> jcastro: cool, sure.
<sense> jcastro: Maybe I could do some of those, I haven't been doing much for Ubuntu lately. Most of my time went to GUADEC and my own blog/identity.
<jcastro> vish: mpt has made enough progress with the recommendations that people can probably start nipping at them
<nigelb> jcastro: glad to see lucidfox workin with ayanata folks :)
<jcastro> nigelb: nod
<jcastro> she finished off the liferea one right?
 * nigelb isnt sure
<jcastro> sense: fagan told upstream deluge that he would do an app indicator for them but got slammed with school. A "save" there would be appreciated!
<vish> hehe , everyone wants sense :D
<sense> jcastro: OK, I'll take a look at it.
<nigelb> vish: just like everyone wants you!
<vish> ;p
<vish> sense: how are you coping with wrong irc highlights?
<sense> vish: It's not too bad. Just every now and then I get a false highlight. Maybe I'll write a regex or so in the future. :)
 * jono hugs czajkowski
<highvoltage> that would make sense
<vish> lol!
<sense> no! Not highvoltage too!
<highvoltage> (mhuhahahaha)
<sense> I am sense, of course it would make sense!
<nigelb> using dictonary word as irc nick means getting pinged a lot more
<nigelb> I hope that make sense :p
 * nigelb LOL
<sense> I'm not using a dictionary word, a dictionary is using my name!
<sense> I've got genealogical proff!
<nigelb> hahaha, either way
<highvoltage> lots of people say hi and then tab complete that to my nick
<highvoltage> it happens about twice a week with me
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> btw, hows canada treating you?
<highvoltage> nigelb: good thanks! I'm moving to a new apartment tomorrow
<sense> A nephew of my grandfather (whose name is Sense as well) is living in Canada and his name is Sense as well. But he's named Stan there to prevent confusion.
<highvoltage> nigelb: we are the knights who say ni<tab>!
<sense> I think I am the sixth Sense of the family, actually.
<nigelb> highvoltage: hah :)
<nigelb> sense: now, thats a goog number
<highvoltage> sense: heh, I love it when you say that :) (sixth sense)
<nigelb> *good
<nigelb> highvoltage: heat getting to ya?
<highvoltage> nigelb: it's been a lot better the last 2 days. the new place will have AC at least :)
<nigelb> woot :)
<nigelb> to those of you who know what gulab jamun is, Im digging into 2 of them right now.. yummm
<popey> oooo
<popey> want
<popey> i love sticky indian sweets
<nigelb> its sweet and still warm - very tasty
<highvoltage> that sounds disgusting :)
<nigelb> not really
<nigelb> its like, the carmel and something thats fried dropped into it
<nigelb> thats the closest I can describe it
<dholbach> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroomDay 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jono> kim0, all set
<kim0> jono: Yep
<jono> kim0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecSpec
 * jcastro eats
<czajkowski> nyom
<czajkowski> nyom
<jcastro> diet fail ... aka Wendy's Spicy Chicken
<popey> yeah, you're married now, no more effort needed ;)
<nigelb> hahaha
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, have a nice rest of the day everyone, and see you tomorrow!
<nhandler> Bye dpm
<dpm> bye!
<jcastro> jono: events that want to request canonical sponsorship should contact ....?
<nigelb> you?
<jcastro> shhh!
<nigelb> you know he's going to say "why dont you deal with it" :D
<jono> jcastro, it's not really clear, I always bump it to marketing
<jono> jcastro, you take it and bump it there
<jono> :)
<jcastro> ugh, kill me
<jcastro> Andre_Gondim: can you mail me the info?
<Andre_Gondim> jcastro, yeah ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: "I told you so"
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<jcastro> It seem's that I've been made to suffer, it's my lot in life </c3po>
<jcastro> bye daniel!
<dholbach> have a great day
<dholbach> see you
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> night!
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha
 * jcastro blogged about web apps over lunch.
<paultag> jcastro: woo!
<paultag> jcastro: what kind?
 * nigelb goes to red
<nigelb> *read
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/815726909/web-apps-interact-with-me
<nigelb> jcastro: might have wanted obfusecate the photos
<paultag> jcastro: nifty
<nigelb> and/or names
<jcastro> meh, it doesn't show email addresses
<nigelb> jcastro: +1 for meebo webapp :)
<jcastro> I know right!
<nigelb> jcastro: did you see paultag 's queu code?
<nigelb> (perhaps we can add it too his queue :p)
<nigelb> *queue
<paultag> oh noes :)
 * czajkowski is gonna make a chicken korma this evening 
<czajkowski> and eat a bucket of mango chutney with it
<czajkowski> nyommy
<nigelb> wow wow
<nigelb> mango chutney <3
<czajkowski> nyommy
<jono> czajkowski, Michelle is onto the Israeli trademarks thing
<czajkowski> jono: you my dear rock
<czajkowski> Thank you
<paultag> jono: you rock, thanks!
<jono> no worries :-)
<jcastro> jono: I think today you will have a double menu turning off surprise
<jcastro> wow that made no sense
<sense> yes it did
<jcastro> - Initial release of the scrub bar
<jcastro> ^^ that should make indicator-sound more interesting!
<sense> jcastro: when will the Rhythmbox notification area icon go?
<jcastro> sense: I was thinking after one or two more releases of the sound indicator
<jcastro> 2 weeks perhaps?
<sense> That's pretty soon. Before the third alpha, right?
<jcastro> yeah
<sense> and do you happen to know how far Banshee is? When I last checked the plugin wasn't in BCE main, but still in a separate branch.
<jcastro> I haven't seen bertrand around, I know he was working on it, I'll ping him next time I see him
<jcastro> banshee's netbook mode doesn't work with the global menu either.
<jono> jcastro, cool, but I already have it switched off :-)
<jcastro> jono: that was more of a semi-laid back status report while I wait for the other bits
<jcastro> "oh well I don't have anything for him now, let me spam with cosmetic fixes"
<jono> :)
 * nhandler is still waiting for banshee to gain ipod touch support
 * highvoltage is still waiting for apple to release an iPhone shuffle
<sense> BP admits there was a lobby to release al-Megrahi. Just when you thought their PR couldn't get any worse...
<jcastro> nhandler: it should be ready soon (the libgpod banshee stuff)
<jcastro> nhandler: ok, I ended up not linking the top split window, how do I shut that off without losing my other windows?
<jcastro> nice job on your session vish
<vish> jcastro: :)
<nigelb> vish: see, I told you its possible :D
<vish> meh ;p
<nigelb> jcastro: took me a fair bit of trouble to get him :D
<czajkowski> oh dear I think I ate too much
<jono> czajkowski, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/15/rocking-the-loco-council/
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> thanks jono :)
<jono> :)
<vish> AlanBell: czajkowski: what do you think of http://people.ubuntu.com/~vish/LoCo-directory.png , for the LoCo directory?
<czajkowski> vish: that is sooo cute
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> love it
<vish> :)
<czajkowski> sums up LoCo and directory very simply and clearly
<AlanBell> nice
<paultag> awww
<paultag> that's cute
<paultag> vish: love it
<vish> thanks
<sense> vish: nice icon!
<nigelb> nhandler: araound?
<vish> sense:  noticed that the loco-directory logo needed an update .. :)
<czajkowski> that's really cute
<nhandler> jcastro: That is awesome (re banshee and libgpod). I thought I was subscribed to all the relevent bugs, but I haven't seen any emails recently. As for the top split window, I think you can use the /window hide command
<vish> bansheeeeeee!!
<jcastro> nhandler: I think next week we'll try it in maverick, ping me next week
 * vish grumbles , he doesnt have a bashee t-shirt like jcastro  ;p
<vish> banshee*
<jcastro> I need to catch up with didrocks on it
<nhandler> jcastro: Sure thing. I would love to see that working.
<jcastro> -!- Irssi: You can't hide sticky windows (use /WINDOW STICK OFF)
<jcastro> even though the window is not sticky
<nhandler> jcastro: Type '/window' inside the top window
<nhandler> It will tell you if anything is stuck in it
<sense> I'm off, bye everyone!
<vish> AlanBell: czajkowski: paultag: http://people.ubuntu.com/~vish/LoCo-Directory.tar.lzma , i'v split the icon into the respective sizes required. , not sure whom to send it to though :)
<paultag> vish: you rock. Is it tango std?
<vish> yup
<paultag> vish: I'd try and get it upstream :)
<vish> paultag: upstream?  this is for Ubuntu-loco directory logo.. > https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<paultag> vish: yes, but it would be nice to have for the ubuntu tango icon set
<vish> paultag: btw, I'v done icons for gnome upstream too :)
<paultag> vish: it's a really outstanding job
<paultag> vish: ahhhhh, that explains it
<paultag> vish: glad to have you helping :)
<vish> paultag: oh we have a ubuntu tango set! or are you referring to Humanity ion theme?
<paultag> vish: second, let me research
<paultag> vish: I thought we did
<vish> np thanks :)
<vish> icon* theme
<paultag> vish: https://launchpad.net/tango-icon-theme-common
<paultag> vish: oh christ
<vish> paultag: hmm , right , those wont be included there , that is meant for install
<paultag> last modified: 2005-12-31 18:59:08 EST  237 weeks ago
<paultag> vish: well that's what I was thinking ;)
<paultag> vish: might be useful to have it local for docs etc
<paultag> vish: but for now, email it to dholbach or mhall
<vish> paultag: sure! thanks :)
<paultag> vish: or wait, I have a better idea
<paultag> vish: sec
<jorge_> my linode is on the fritz, so I'll be like this if you need me
<jorge_> jcastro, you are amazing!
<vish> lol! imposter!
<paultag> vish: mail  loco-directory-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<paultag> vish: :)
<vish> paultag: sweet , thanks!
<paultag> vish: sure thing! Thank you! the icon came out great
<vish> np..
<paultag> jorge_: I should start calling you jorge, but with the spanish accent on it
<vish> hehe , i think that pisses him off ;p
<paultag> sure does >:D
 * jorge_ calls paultag a michigander
<paultag> Oh lawwwwdy
<paultag> this is how fights start
<jorge_> Did you hear that the Ohio State University library burned to the ground? All five books in the library were completely destroyed and the football team is really upset by the fire; they hadn’t colored in two of the books yet.
<czajkowski> vish: that is soo cool
<paultag> jorge_: thanks a lot. I'm in the middle of a starbucks and I made the worst chortle then quiet giggle to myself and everyone is looking at me
<jorge_> heh
<paultag> never heard that one before :)
<jorge_> ok, EOD for me.
<paultag> ctrl + d
<jorge_> cheers everyone
<paultag> get outa here!
<czajkowski> jorge_: nn
 * jorge_ goes off to the zoo
<jorge_> and by zoo I mean zoological park, not Ohio.
<paultag> *zing*
<czajkowski> jono: is there someone looking after trademark issues now? or is there a back log of stuff to be looked at, AlanBell logged an issue back in May
<AlanBell> specifically this one -> http://www.thsl.org.uk/
<jono> czajkowski, Michelle should be on this
<jono> I will check in with her next week
<czajkowski> jono: thank you , as if you look at the stuff it's a complete rip off of Ubuntu logos
<jono> ok thanks
<paultag> jorge_: http://www.thsl.org.uk/images/logo.jpg <-- we're teaching schools now, I guess
<paultag> not you jorge_
<paultag> you jono ^ :)
<AlanBell> paultag: jono will delegate the teaching to jorge_
<paultag> AlanBell: :)
<paultag> AlanBell: as a rule of thumb, one should always delegate tawsks to jorge_
<paultag> tasks *
<paultag> OK. I'm afk, time to drive home
<doctormo> Hmm, does anyone know why #ubuntu-motu is empty?
<nhandler> doctormo: It isn't
<nhandler> There are 220 people in there
<doctormo> nhandler: my irc says no one is in there,.
<nhandler> doctormo: what client?
<doctormo> nhandler: Empathy 2.30.2
<nhandler> Well, that is more than likely the problem ;)
<nhandler> doctormo: Try /who #ubuntu-motu
<nhandler> (if it lets you)
<doctormo> nhandler: heh, well I'm dog fooding out default irc client so I can tirade about it at UDS.
<doctormo> it won't let me do who, it's not a valid command.
<nhandler> doctormo: And it doesn't have a /quote or /raw command to send raw commands to the server?
<doctormo> nhandler: Nope
<doctormo> both just failed
<doctormo> I think if we could get every ubuntu member and motu member to use empathy for their irc client, we'd very quickly have a whole pile of fixes.
<nhandler> doctormo: I would, but I sort of need an IRC client that works. irssi is the only client for me
<doctormo> nhandler: See, see!
<czajkowski> nhandler: doctormo that happens from time to time on freenode with a split
<czajkowski> happened me a while back in ubuntu women
<czajkowski> was very odd
<doctormo> czajkowski: Well everyone is talking to me, just can't see them in the list.
<nhandler> czajkowski: That was what I was thinking, but I would think it would have resolved itself in his client. The last split I see in my logs was 6 hours ago
<czajkowski> nhandler: aye but there may have been a smaller one
<czajkowski> happens
<czajkowski> which is odd
<czajkowski> nhandler: glad to see you've your connection fixed, you were being sworn at blindly yesterday
<nhandler> czajkowski: I told them they should have forwarded me to ##fix_your_connection (at least in the less active channels)
<czajkowski> it did in the end
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-16
<popey> doctormo: how is empathy our default irc client?
<popey> we don't ship the irc bit by default do we?
<doctormo> popey: yep
<popey> i dont see the irc option on my default install here
<popey> or does it have some whacky name?
<popey> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_IRC_in_Empathy_.3F
<popey> ii  telepathy-idle 0.1.6-1        IRC connection manager for Telepathy
<popey> oooo
<paultag> akgraner: prod :)
<akgraner> paultag, poke
<paultag> akgraner: howdy :)
<paultag> akgraner: So, we have a skype in the 'morrow
<akgraner> yeppers
<paultag> akgraner: any idea on what time would work?
<akgraner> what's a good time for you
<akgraner> lol
<paultag> haha
<paultag> akgraner: you're est, yeah?
<paultag> Yeah, duh, NC
<akgraner> either before noon EDT or after 5p,
<paultag> akgraner: I was going to say, after 3 as early as we can ( I have a dinner-date with the mum )
<akgraner> so either before Dev Week or after
<paultag> akgraner: 5:10 ish?
<akgraner> that will work :-)
<paultag> akgraner: outstanding :)
<popey> doctormo: I still have no irc option in empathy.. how odd
<doctormo> popey: It'
<doctormo> popey: It's possible that I installed it in a fit of rage.
<popey> oh i have it installed
<popey> but still no option for adding an irc account
<popey> doctormo: http://popey.com/~alan/wot_no_irc.png
<paultag> popey: ouch
<doctormo> odd
<popey> indeed
<popey> pretty clean lucid install
<paultag> nothing in the repos i can see
<popey> this is why i was surprised when you said you were dogfooding our default irc client, given I couldn't see we had one :)
 * popey reinstalls telepathy-idle for 'fun and profit'
<popey> meh, bed time :)
 * jcastro returns
<greg-g> popey: you don't happen to be around and available for a membership review meeting, do you?
<popey> for how long?
<maco> popey: an hour or less
<popey> I'd love to but it's way past my bed time, sorry :(
<greg-g> yeah, s'ok
<greg-g> thanks anyways, popey, go sleep
<doctormo> pleia2, nigelb, maco2, cjohnston, greg-g, jcastro: I could do with a couple of folks to view and feedback on this Debian visual guide, I've pushed really hard to get it done so your help in editing would be greatly appreciated.
<doctormo> Archive of PNGs: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/debian-packaging.tar.gz 3.8MB
 * pleia2 adds to todo list
<pleia2> I'll have a look tomorrow :) /me out right now
<jcastro> hey doctormo
<jcastro> that looks great so far
<jcastro> who have you talked to about the "unknown" bits?
<doctormo> jcastro: MOTU
<jcastro> anyone from debian?
<paultag> doctormo: what are you having issues with?
<paultag> doctormo: I'm trying to learn more and I spend some time upstream, and I'd love to watch :)
<doctormo> jcastro: Not yet.
<doctormo> paultag: Did you read the guide linked above?
<paultag> doctormo: just tar -zxvf'd it as you pinged me
<jcastro> doctormo: on #ubuntu-debian you can always pass it by lucas, and also Rhonda has been very active latelyt
<paultag> doctormo: sec
<doctormo> thanks jcastro, will try to do just that.
<paultag> doctormo: yeah I know a bit about getting a package into deb, I've helped people with it a few times, but the ubuntu-debian folks would be of more use then me
<paultag> doctormo: and funny enough, I don't know anything about Ubuntu's system. Ironic
<jcastro> doctormo: there is also a debian ubuntu mailing list where you could probably get 2 birds with one stone
<jcastro> http://wiki.debian.org/DerivativesFrontDesk
<doctormo> paultag: I don't know about that, so far debian people have tended to be extremely verbose and unintelligible in the way they explain things.
<paultag> doctormo: bah
<paultag> doctormo: I don't mind them much :)
<paultag> they can be a bit hard to get along with
<paultag> but they get the techincal stuff out of the way quickly
<paultag> and almost everyone @debian is nice enough, most of the deb users are lame
<jcastro> in almost every project the "users" and "advocates" are the ones causing problems.
<jcastro> "kde vs. gnome" and everything is just made up
<paultag> It's a shame really. Every interaction I've had with deb users has been a bit odd. They come up ( seeing Ubuntu ) and go "Oh I use Debian" with this smug smile like "Worship me". I ask them why they like Debian and they say "Oh because it's so much faster". I ask them what window manager they run and they always say "Fluxbox, of course, what do YOU use, GNOME?". I smirk and walk away :)
<doctormo> jcastro: I know, who needs to fight with other window manager programmers. Although my dealings with kde and gnome developers has been very negative, I'm sure they're ok people at heart.
<paultag> doctormo: KDE developers have been amazing
<paultag> doctormo: the marble guys offered to change their library API to fit an app use case I was doing
<jcastro> paultag: the debian thing is like this: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990301
<paultag> jcastro: haha, +1
<jcastro> paultag: I've never seen a distro "run faster" or slower than another on every day usage
<jcastro> other than some grave bug where something is running nuts in the background
<paultag> jcastro: but it's funny -- I maintain Fluxbox in Debian. They have no idea that's what I do even though I'm an Ubuntu guy. I don't care to tell them, either :/
<paultag> jcastro: it's just that attitude that really gets me
<jcastro> users are like that though
<jcastro> ever hang out in #omg!ubuntu!?
<paultag> haha, nope :)
<paultag> is it bad jcastro?
<jcastro> let's just keep you unspoiled
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> though I suppose it happens to everyone
<jcastro> just like how everyone has an Enlightenment phase
<jcastro> it's like an odd teenager phase
<paultag> yeah, that's true. I spent a lot of time in debian from around 06 to 07
<paultag> I was as bad as the next guy ( esp beacause I came from Gentoo )
<paultag> then I signed the CoC ;)
<jcastro> paultag: where you at Ohio when I railed on gentoo during one of my talks?
<jcastro> in my younger days
<jcastro> back when I thought that crap was important
<paultag> jcastro: haha, no clue
<paultag> jcastro: I don't think so
<jcastro> http://funroll-loops.info/
<paultag> oh christ
<paultag> I can see where this is going
<jcastro> yeah so me and a bunch of friends started that a few years ago
<paultag> oh god
<jcastro> (I later found out that gentoo devs renewed the domain and maintain it now)
<paultag> jcastro: man you just made my night :)
<jcastro> yeah so it's funny now
<paultag> jcastro: I always hated the "larry the cow"
<jcastro> but you could probably make a page like that for every distro and it'd be true
<paultag> jcastro: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/security_holes.png
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> paultag: what are we doing for ohio
<paultag> jcastro: you tell me, boss
<jcastro> I think on friday we should do something cool
<paultag> jcastro: for sure
<jcastro> not just lightning talks
<paultag> jcastro: well duh, life's not about gnu/linux :)
<paultag> jcastro: we could try an Ubuntu pub crawl
<jcastro> we already do that
<paultag> bugger
<jcastro> not to take away from our prowess
<paultag> jcastro: we could all crash a frat house. That would make some frat house legend
<jcastro> I am going to convince smoser to do an ootb ubuntu cloud on like, a few laptops
<paultag> "yo bro all these dudes with this cult circle on their shirts came and drank all our beer"
<jcastro> that will be badass
<paultag> jcastro: this years OLF will be a whole lot better, I think
<paultag> jcastro: last year so much fell apart at the last minute
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> It felt fine to me
<jcastro> actually, it's blurry, was jacob there this time?
<paultag> jcastro: one of our former members jacked the conf-pack and ran, none of our signs were around, and no one showed up because the team went idle
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, he was
<paultag> jcastro: and he'll be there this year too
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> wait no, it was 2 years ago when someone ganked the booth right?
<jcastro> vorian was there iirc
<paultag> jcastro: it was this past one that was without shirts or anything
<paultag> jcastro: ah, vor is long gone
 * jcastro nods
<paultag> jcastro: that must have been two years ago
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I just met you last year iirc
<paultag> jcastro: yeah
<paultag> jcastro: just for a few minutes, you were quite busy :)
<greg-g> wow, vorian, blast from the past there
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> paultag: This time I am not speaking so I will spend more time with you guys
<paultag> jcastro: killer
<jcastro> thank freaking out about my talk
<paultag> jcastro: what happened with that?
 * akgraner is looking forward to OLF - hope one of the 3 talks I submitted will be picked  - that would rock!
<paultag> :D
<jcastro> paultag: which talk was it?
<jcastro> was it the gwibber one?
<paultag> jcastro: wait, what?
<paultag> jcastro: did you send a paper in this year?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I mean last year
<paultag> jcastro: was that intentional or because of time squeeze?
<jcastro> (I asked scott moser to send in a talk this year instead)
<paultag> jcastro: ah, yeah last year was gwibber, I think
<paultag> jcastro: I'm pretty sure I was working the booth when you were talking
<paultag> jcastro: good move :)
<jcastro> intentional, I've been talking at OLF for like 5 years, it's time people listened to others
<paultag> nice
<akgraner> jcastro, but you are a natural!
<jcastro> I'm in the happy place where I can do talks at shows, but not deal with the pressure of keynoting
<jcastro> if I ever get to famous I can hand off to jono or someone else
<paultag> I should really do a talk some time
<paultag> I love speaking in public and all that, I have zero shame
<jcastro> yeah me either
<jcastro> do a lightning talk with me on friday
<paultag> jcastro: I'm there
<jcastro> last time you just walked up there
<jcastro> plugged in
<jcastro> and went
<akgraner> paultag, yeah you should :-) you are a natural too...
<paultag> jcastro: how long are they usually?
<paultag> akgraner: thanks :3
<jcastro> 10ish?
<jcastro> akgraner: how long did they feel? felt like 10?
<paultag> jcastro: ah, I can do that no problem
<akgraner> well either that or crazy  - I'll go with natural unless you have papers to prove otherwise :-P
<akgraner> jcastro, they felt more like 3-5
<jcastro> lol ok
<paultag> I plead the 5th?
<akgraner> but people had 10 mins max if they wanted to use it
<akgraner> iirc
<jcastro> they were like lightning, but in a vacuum, so way faster!
<paultag> haha
<paultag> Well I'll have to think of something of intrest
<akgraner> it seemed like no sooner had people got up there to talk  - then bam they were finished
<akgraner> and the crowd was super encouraging
<jcastro> paultag: we should do your story
<paultag> jcastro: which story?
<jcastro> booth one year, all involved next year.
<paultag> jcastro: oh, yeah, for sure. <3 locos
<jcastro> "I was just some punk kid from ohio ..."
<paultag> hahaha!
<jcastro> "last year greg-g beat me up and gave me a wedgie"
<paultag> yeah good idea jcastro. I think I'll roll with that
<jcastro> "now here I am..."
<paultag> oh man, I need to gimp up some photos
<akgraner> paultag, or "There I was between vendors..."
<paultag> thanks jcastro, I'm so doing that.
<paultag> humm, jcastro: still around?
<jcastro> yo
<paultag> jcastro: have a sec for a PM?
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> doctormo: I'll do it tonight when I get home.
<doctormo> jcastro: I don't think you can get lightning in a vacuum can you?
<ara> morning all!
<nigelb> morning ara!
<ara> morning nigelb!
<dpm> good morning all!
<ara> morning dpm!
<dpm> hey ara :)
<kim0> dpm,ara morning
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning - how are you today?
<kim0> dpm: Enjoying this very fine day :)
<dpm> nice :)
<ara> morning kim0
<kim0> ara: Morning how are you
<ara> good thanks! it is Friday! :)
<kim0> TGF :D
<kim0> Why is it so hot in europe these days
<kim0> was just checking czech .. it's 33
<kim0> and I thought it was only Cairo :)
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Mr. Holbach .. Good Morning
<kim0> dholbach: Wie geht es Ihnen heute
<dholbach> kim0: oh wow! sehr gut sehr gut!
<kim0> :)
<dholbach> sabah alcheer :)
<kim0> hehe :) saba7 elnoor
<dholbach> is everybody else still asleep? :)
<akgraner> dholbach, can you take a look at this survey and let me know if you want anything changed for feedback on Developer Week - after Open Week People asked for a survey to fill out so I figure we could see how they go over with all the Ubuntu Weeks :-/
<akgraner> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/D3WF8TB
<dpm> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> dpm: ^ anything to add above?
<dholbach> good morning dpm :)
<dpm> dholbach, it looks good to me. It's short and concise - great work akgraner!
<dholbach> dpm is the survey master :)
<akgraner> dpm, I didn't know you had that talent  - me notes that...
<dpm> hahaha, not really, but I've done a few by now
<akgraner> and makes a list of all the other things I need surveys for :-)
<akgraner> (insert evil laugh here)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I just upgraded my laptop to maverick - everything's still working - I'm surprised :-P
<kim0> hehe
 * kim0 is on maverick from day one
<kim0> I can't stand stable software .. nothing exciting :D
<dpm> kim0, do you have a couple of minutes to spare for me? I've got a document I want to make translatable and convert to PDF, and I want to check that Arabic looks ok on the PDF. May I ask you to translate a short paragraph for me?
<kim0> dpm: Send me what you have
<kim0> no problem
 * kim0 types arabic as slow as a 5 year old :) but I'll try
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> sounds like me typing my mother tongue too
<nigelb> akgraner: GO TO BED! ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, :-P
<dpm> kim0, awesome, thanks. Here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464390/
<nigelb> akgraner: back after a quick nap I suppose?
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> I dozed earlier :-)
<kim0> dpm: that single line you want translated ?
<dholbach> أوبونت!
<kim0> :)
<dpm> kim0, yeah. That'll do, I'm just testing things, no need to translate the whole document yet.
<kim0> gnome-terminal doesn't do bidi nor shaping .. yuck
<dpm> kim0, yeah, that's an outstanding bug we've got, it's not g-t's fault - it uses VTE, which supports neither of both
<dholbach> interesting, I think Behdad Esfahbod used to work on vte a lot - I would've thought he'd just implemented it there :)
<akgraner> nigelb, plus I bummed Pete is on his way to one of my favorite places in the whole world :-(  and I couldn't go...
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaha ;)
<nigelb> now you know my feeling when I was at home for UDS :p
<akgraner> nods
<dpm> dholbach, apparently it is very difficult to do - there is an upstream bug about it, and he goes on about how hard that'd be with the current software
 * dholbach nods
<akgraner> I made him a list of all the things I wanted him to bring me back  - he left it here  - so I emailed it to him :-)
<dholbach> I wouldn't want to be in his shoes :)
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: especially when he comes back without them :p
<dholbach> right
<nigelb> dholbach: also, in other news, rhonda agreed to give session
<nigelb> I already got nhandler to add to calender and wrote to bug squad/bug control
<dholbach> nigelb: super
<nigelb> :)
 * nigelb gets sucked into packge training coordinators
<dholbach> kim0: bugs.gnome.org is unhappy right now, but it's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579676
<ubot2> Gnome bug 579676 in VteTerminal "Bidi (Bidirectional) language support" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<dholbach> oh, maybe there's a different one
<akgraner> nigelb, but you do that so well! :-)  embrace your inner coordinator/facilitator... :-)
<kim0> dpm: Here's the translated one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464393/
<dholbach> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321490
<ubot2> Gnome bug 321490 in VteTerminal "arabic, hebrew: character alignment not working properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nigelb> akgraner: hhaha ;)
<kim0> weird .. we're in 2010 and computers can still write correctly :D
<kim0> s/can/can't/
<dpm> kim0, awesome, thanks a lot!
<dpm> kim0, dholbach, it's bug bug263822
<dpm> bug 263822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 84)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263822
<dholbach> in LP?
<dholbach> ah ok
<dpm> there's the upstream bug linked there too
<dholbach> dpm: do you know "sonrisas y lágrimas"?
<dpm> dholbach, omg, what are you doing on the Internets?
<kim0> :D what the hell does that mean
<dholbach> dpm: ara and I were wondering
<dpm> ara, you are a bad influence to dholbach
<dholbach> ara: seems he knows
<dholbach> dpm: I didn't hear about it until yesterday evening
<dpm> I've seen bits of it, but not all
 * dholbach is obviously not cinéaste enough
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk - see you in a bit
<nigelb> what the ...
<nigelb> dpm: what were you and dholbach going on about?
<dpm> nigelb, oh, it's about a film :) Let me see if I can find the reference
<nigelb> ah, sound of music!
<dpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sound_of_Music_%28film%29
<nigelb> dpm: but did "omg, what are you doing on the Internets" mean? :D
<dholbach> nigelb: did you post something to the forums about the operation cleansweep?
<nigelb> dholbach: er, no, busy week.
<nigelb> want me to? tonight?
<dpm> nigelb, I was just wondering what dholbach was doing looking for such films at this time in the morning
<dholbach> yeah, that'd be nice
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I will
<nigelb> dpm: hahaha
 * nigelb remembers seeing the English one as a kid
<dholbach> dpm: ara and I brushed it in a conversation yesterday and since I didn't know about it I was wondering if it was mostly well-known in Spain
<dholbach> ok, it's known in India too :)
<dholbach> ara: seems it's my own problem that I didn't know it ;-)
<nigelb> Sound of Music is classic!
<nigelb> Everone loves the songs :)
<nigelb> I saw it like when I was 10 and then quite recently when I met a friend with the CD :)
<ara> dholbach, see?
<dholbach> yeah :)
 * dholbach better leaves and takes the dog out :)
<nigelb> ara: lemme guess.  He never head of it?
<duanedesign> dholbach: i was going to unsticky the UDW threads we stickied 2 weeks ago. Are you OK with that?
<dholbach> duanedesign: yep
<dholbach> today's the last day
 * duanedesign waves at nigelb 
<duanedesign> dholbach: i thought if i waited till monday i might forget :P
 * nigelb waves to duanedesign 
<dholbach> duanedesign: it'll glare at you even more on Monday :-P
<nigelb> duanedesign: btw, can you help us gather some attention on forums about cleansweep?
<nigelb> I'm sooo *not* a forums person
<vish> duanedesign: are you a forums admin?
 * vish would like some attention for papercuts as well  , thanks nigelb :p
<dholbach> poor duanedesign
<duanedesign> vish: yes
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes
<duanedesign> :)
<vish> duanedesign: sweet , papercuts can use some help as well , can we ? :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: are you doing regular posts to the forums like you all are on your blogs?
<duanedesign> vish: that sounds great
<vish> \oo/
<vish> hmm , did i get so excited i see 2 heads !
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> vish: nigelb let me answer all the new threads in the U1 section (my stomping grounds) and then I'll touch base with you about your respective projects :)
<vish> cool!
<vish> ooh , some of the papercuts get discussed a *lot* , maybe we can create a tag "papercuts" on the forums and have the discussions on the forums instead ;)
<vish> reduce comments on lp ;p
<popey> morning all
<nigelb> duanedesign: thanks :)
<nigelb> we're not doing regular posts to forums, but we can if you want us to
<vish> nigelb: thought you were sooo not a forums person... :p
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> vish: I'm not, but if the situation demands....
<nigelb> czajkowski: aloha!
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<duanedesign> vish: do you have a quick link to something i /5
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> vish: i was gonna ask you for a link to get up to date on papercuts project. I think i found a few things.
<czajkowski> nigelb: dpm howdy :)
<vish> duanedesign: i was thinking of a link to > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut#Fixing%20papercuts and text saying "Save the kittens , Fix papercuts" ;)
<nigelb> vish: err, no
<nigelb> you have to keep attentio going
<nigelb> like post updates, hall of fame person of the week, etc
<vish> duanedesign: or how do you intend to have the sticky on top? like the single line blue one right?
<duanedesign> vish: we can do a sticky with a description of what it is and how to get involved
<vish> duanedesign: yeah , you are writing up a post for the forums? or shall i write one?
<duanedesign> vish: aff i see, those are announcments. stickies are below that
<duanedesign> s/aff/oh
<vish> ah , i was thinking of announcements ! :s
<duanedesign> vish: i was going to take a stab at it :) ill let you take a look before i post it
<vish> duanedesign: awesome :)
<vish> thanks!
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am pretty familiar with the posts you guys do. who blogs about the project now? you [j]castro, [j]ono, [d]holbach?
<czajkowski> vish: did you show dholbach your funky design for the LD ?
<vish> czajkowski: oh , right i have to!
<vish> now , where did i put it..
<nigelb> duanedesign: me, jcastro, and dholbach alternate everyweek
<duanedesign> nigelb: ok, was wondering in case i needed to pull from 'sources' :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: well, we pull from sources, it would be great if you could echo it.
<nigelb> \o/ now I understand why commit messages are fun
<nigelb> I inadvertently wrote some really funny commits over the past few hours ;)
<vish> dholbach: hi , for the LoCo Directory lp team : https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory updated the logo > http://people.ubuntu.com/~vish/LoCo-directory.png
<vish> dholbach: this has all the required sizes : http://people.ubuntu.com/~vish/LoCo-Directory-icons.tar.lzma
<nigelb> vish: WOW
<vish> dholbach: seems like you own half of lp teams! :D
<nigelb> I tink only the dholbach-huggers team is save from him :p
<vish> hehe :)
<jcastro> unbelievable
<jcastro> I've been waiting for a ppa to build since yesterday. :(
<dholbach> vish: very NICE - can you talk to mhall119 in #ubuntu-locoteams?
 * ara is suffering from partial upgrades... now not in my main machine, my main laptop won't boot X
<vish> dholbach: sure , thanks!
<czajkowski> jcastro: eh you're up very early
<dholbach> thanks vish
<dholbach> ara: what happens?
<ara> dholbach, I think I just upgraded and rebooted in the middle of a big X upload
<ara> dholbach, I will wait an hour or so, and then try to upgrade again
<ara> in the mean time, I will work from this other system
<dholbach> ara: maybe you can read /var/log/apt/history.log and go back on those versions?
<dholbach> (and pester the people in #ubuntu-x to be quicker :-))
<ara> the second part is what I am doing right now ;-)
<dholbach> :-D
 * ara writes a big post-it with "Don't partial upgrade ever again!!"
<vish> hmm , maybe we should just now allow partial upgrade option!
<vish> a lot of the breakages when people keep doing that :s
<czajkowski> why would anyone want a partial upgrade?
<dholbach> ara: if you do blog, link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases  :)
<vish> heh , well , hopefully people will learn after their first partial upgrade fail!  ;p
 * dholbach gets some ice cream - bbiab
<nigelb> jcastro: some pythong rebuilding
<nigelb> s/pythong/python
<jcastro> the universe it seems
<nigelb> actually, the team put their entire python applications for rebuild is the rumour I heard
<jcastro> there's a PPA with a proposed kernel config that /might/ fix my battery life problem in maverick
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> so naturally it will finish building right after I get on the plane
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> where are you bound to?
<jcastro> prague/netherlands/NYC = three weeks
<nigelb> Launchand thing?
<nigelb> then guadec I guess
<jcastro> distro sprint, then guadec, then debconf
<nigelb> ah, happy traveling :)
<jcastro> dholbach: need help with anything?
<dholbach> jcastro: do you know if there's still much to do on our end regarding daily builds?
<jcastro> dholbach: not really, I could be finished real quick if they worked, heh
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> jcastro: do you think you can give the adopt-an-upstream session on your own later on?
<jcastro> ? I was planning on it
<dholbach> ok super - because I have a bunch of other stuff right now and was planning to call it a day a bit earlier today
<jcastro> you've been working late too often this week!
<dholbach> (like not at 21:00 again :-P)
<jcastro> I will banish you
<dholbach> man, it's UDW!
<duanedesign> nigelb: to start I did a sticky in Community Cafe  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
 * nigelb hugs duanedesign 
<nigelb> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> excellent!
<dholbach> thanks duanedesign
<dholbach> brb
<duanedesign> vish: got the forum post up. Let me know if you have any changes you would like to make. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
<vish> duanedesign: sweeeeeet! thanks
<vish> duanedesign: the link to the "milestoned/triaged bugs" has a complete bug list , which seems to put off some folks , could you change that link to > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED ?
<duanedesign> awesome
<vish> duanedesign: thanks!
<duanedesign> i wondered about that
<duanedesign> those are both great projects. Anything i can do to help :)
<jono> hi all
<paultag> 'lo jono
<popey> yo yo yo
<jono> hey chaps
<jcastro> morning!
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey :)
<cjohnston> mornin
 * dholbach hugs nhandler
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> dholbach: vorian sent me a message a week or so ago volunteering to help with marketing the sessions. I PMed him yesterday, and I'll wait another day or so to see if he responds.
<dholbach> ok
<nigelb> nhandler: /topic in motu channel perhaps?
<cjohnston> Anyone know if groundcontrol is working in +1? It isn't playing nicely for me
<nhandler> nigelb: We could, but not many people read the /topic and things get forgotten there.
<nhandler> But that is a nice idea for a ClassBot bug, it should show the next session in the /topic when nothing is going on
<nigelb> ahh, i thought it did
<paultag> cjohnston: I don't know. I was downtown with doctormo a few days ago, and we talked about gc, but he never mentioned an issue with +1. I'd poke him about it
<jcastro> <-- early lunch so I can eat before my UDW class
<cjohnston> enjoy
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 33 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
 * dholbach goes and fixes his bicycle now
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> man, showed up for my session all pumped and I was an hour early
<jcastro> I guess that's better than being an hour late!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> woo just got my copy of The Official Ubuntu Book - fifth edition :-)
 * akgraner is happy!!!  \0/  Happy Dance time :-)
<vish> hrm! Bug #606201
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606201 in ubuntufontbetatesting "Kerning: bold 'i-k' need bringing closer together (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606201
<vish> and another 4 more from sladen
<vish>  about bold fonts ;p
<vish> guess , i'm not the only one who skipped the "bold font not available yet"  part of the blog ;p
<paultag> hey vish
<vish> paultag: heya
<paultag> vish: saw the new logo, looks great!
<vish> thanks :)
<vish> omg , sladen has probably filed half the bugs for the fonts!
<vish> and he has christened it "Ubuntu Sans" :D
<AlanBell> isn't that just a computed bold not the real bold?
<paultag> yeah AlanBell
<vish> AlanBell: yeah..
<AlanBell> sladen asked a question about the font at UDS
<AlanBell> and was totally out-geeked by the font geek :-)
<vish> lol!
<paultag> haha
<vish> AlanBell: do you remember the guys who were asking a lot of questions during the fonts session?
<vish> they were the deja-vu font guys! :)
<AlanBell> ah, this wasn't in the session, in the plenary
<AlanBell> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3621745/ video of the session
<AlanBell> sladen asked something about kerning and the response was "I think you mean tracking" (or possibly it was the other way round)
<jcastro> akgraner: oh crap, I promised you a call today and /totally/ forgot
<akgraner> hehe
<jcastro> I can do so whenevs
<akgraner> I have time now
 * jcastro fires up skype
<paultag> gettin around that time akgraner
<akgraner> yeppers  - oh let me get my new headset
<akgraner> I charged it and everything
<paultag> ready when you are akgraner
<akgraner> ok one sec
<scott-work> akgraner:  did you get my reply about ubuntu studio project lead interview (me = scott lavender) ?
<akgraner> scott-work, I already talked to him :-)
<akgraner> I just need to send him the questions now
<akgraner> I talked to him 2 or 3 weeks ago
<scott-work> that's me
<scott-work> akgraner: ^^^
<akgraner> sorry wrong channel
<akgraner> I thought I was talking to another scott
<akgraner> sigh
<scott-work> i responded to your pm but wasn't sure you got it
<akgraner> nods  - sorry about this
<scott-work> yeah scottk and i confuse people, not only by our nomenclature but by our dashing good looks and rapier wit! ;)
<akgraner> I am on a call right this give one minute or so - I can't walk and chew gum today
<scott-work> no probl
<scott-work> akgraner: i'm off, i was concerned that you might not received my response to your pm so now worries...if you need to contact me again before emailing the questions you can use either ScottL or scott-work as they are available
<czajkowski> c
<akgraner> Hey ScottL sorry about that - I am so good at confusing myself sometimes
<akgraner> I'll drop you a link in PM in just a few for the interview :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-17
<akgraner> dang it  - my software center won't open  - grrrrr
<akgraner> woo hoo  - ubuntu-bug makes it so easy to file bugs now :-)
<akgraner> and I thought it was easy with apport  - but now  - \0/ happy dance
<nigelb> akgraner: er, ubuntu-bug uses apport ;)
<akgraner> I know it's the wrapper right? or something like that right?
<nigelb> yeah :)
<akgraner> and I just learned you can still use apport like before too  - woo hoo :-)  I gots options :-)
<akgraner> unless I totally misunderstood - I get happy of the smallest things
<akgraner> nigelb, so do you have a few minutes to help me with this people page stuff
<akgraner> I still can't ssh into mine :-(
<nigelb> akgraner: sure :)
 * nigelb is still in wake up proces though
<akgraner> hehe no worries
 * akgraner is in the go to sleep process as an unwilling participant :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, at least I can find it :-)  and I know it exists
<akgraner> http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/
<akgraner> Thanks nigelb!! I filed a bug and got to the people page  - I deserve some chocolate for that :-P
 * akgraner goes to bake cookies!
<doctormo> pleia2, maco: I'm releasing a new version of the ubuntu-women t-shirt and wallpaper svg, the pngs are the same but the files are WAY to big, I looked into it and the ubuntu studio logo has 900KB of unused defs that were imported into the file. So I vacuumed them and took the files down from 1.1MB to 128KB each.
<pleia2> oh excellent
<doctormo> How anyone could not have noticed 3600 unused defs in the ubuntu-studio logo is a bit odd. I better let them know too.
 * pleia2 nods
<nigelb> pleia2: LOL @ 'thats what I do on friday nights' ;)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I am pretty cool
<nigelb> heh, no doubt there :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> doctormo: received, thanks :)
<doctormo> great, I wonder how I can get in touch with the studio guide
<doctormo> guys(
<IdleOne> #ubuntustudio
<pleia2> hey IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> Evening
<IdleOne> /morning or afternoon
<IdleOne> How is pleia2 doing on this Friday?
<nigelb> IdleOne: her twitter status pretty much sums it up :p
<pleia2> slackin'
<IdleOne> I don't twit
<IdleOne> slackin' is good
<pleia2> how are things in the great white north?
<IdleOne> I made a concious choice to stop using all social networking sites except for IRC
<IdleOne> pleia2: slow :/
<IdleOne> I also learned today I can't fly to OZ
<nigelb> oh, why?
<IdleOne> all flights from MTL stop in the US
 * IdleOne is not welcomed in the US
<nigelb> ugh.  can touch vancouver and connect from there?
<IdleOne> nope
<nigelb> (or london)
<IdleOne> yeah I guess I could go that way
 * nigelb thinks london connections should be available
<IdleOne> would cost me 5 times as much though
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> fail
<IdleOne> fail on my part indeed
<IdleOne> I has this urge yesterday to go to Australia heh
<IdleOne> not sure why
<IdleOne> so looked it up and fail
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> go to france, somone from qc sure would be welcome there :p
<IdleOne> nigelb: I am looking more for an adventure/place in the world that would be completely foreign in landscape
<IdleOne> France also just does not interest me
<IdleOne> heh
<nigelb> anyplace looks green compared to the great white north :p
 * nigelb runs
<IdleOne> You people make it sound like Canada is all ice and snow all the time
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I know its very got now and its summer
<nigelb> but still doesn't stop me from pulling your leg about it :D
<IdleOne> ask highvoltage about the heat :)
<nigelb> s/got/hot
<nigelb> btw, its summer in montreal and you wanna get away? I thought it was *the* place to be in the summer
<IdleOne> yeah, well I think I need to run away
<IdleOne> to find myself
 * IdleOne has not been very happy lately and being here is not helping me
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne
 * IdleOne hugs back
<IdleOne> I was thinking if I sell my car and computer and with what I have in the bank I should be able to go somewhere for a month or so
<IdleOne> yeah my car is a POS
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> actually my computer cost more then my car haha
<popey> .6
<popey> bah
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i do that at least once a day
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> mornirng czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: how's things?
<sense> good afternoon
 * popey hmmms at loco-contacts
<popey> thats the most discussion we've had for ages
<paultag> popey: >:(
<paultag> popey: and it's over something that has nothing to do with locos... great.
<popey> well..
<popey> maybe we're wrong
<popey> note that we're all in english speaking locos
<popey> so translations are less of an issue
<paultag> popey: sure, there is always a great chance that we are wrong
<popey> we're also somewhat closer to canonical so we have the influence of being slightly less freedom loving zealots as people out in the field?
<popey> just a guess
<paultag> popey: yeah, I can see where you're comming from
<paultag> popey: I just think it's not a loco issue :)
<popey> its a tricky one, international, different cultures
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> Oh well. No big deal, any conversation is good conversation, I guess.
<popey> :_)
<popey> -_
 * nigelb waves
<nigelb> good evening folks  :)
<paultag> 'lo nigelb
<sense> The language barrier is a huge problem indeed. There are people in my LoCo refusing to use Launchpad, Planet Ubuntu and the Ubuntu Wiki because it's not in Dutch. Some have troubles fully understanding it, some just want to use their own language.
<AlanBell> so what do they use sense?
<sense> the forums and the Dutch wiki
<sense> the Dutch forums, of course
<sense> There are of course some people using the English resources, but not all
<sense> That's also because they find it hard to debate/discuss with people who speak English natively. It's hard to be equal to your debating opponent if (s)he knows the language much much better.
<nigelb> thankfully we have less of that issue.  If someone knows about computers, then though enough english to use it.
<nigelb> g26
<nigelb> grr
<sense> It is often forgotten by some people that not everyone speaks as good English as they (native speakers).
<sense> I mean, the leaflets we were sent for the conferences were always in English. It's nice, but useless.
<nigelb> Logistically speaking, I can't see a company manufacturing leaflets for every language
<nigelb> Most I can see is giving permission to use their logo for this purpose
<nigelb> I've seen the tamil loco have flyers etc
<sense> That's understandable of course, but that does make them a waste of paper for us. But they're removed from the conference pack now, I think.
<nigelb> There was some discussion at last UDS about giving community feedback to the conference pack
<nigelb> btw, you should know! you were there :p
<popey> its on our to-do list
<nigelb> Aha, see :)
<nigelb> oh, I need to pick a place for ubuntu hour
<nigelb> and fix a time
<sense> Some consciousness raising would be useful, though. There is a reason why Americans dominate so many open source communities: they're the largest English speaking country. It's much harder for other people to contribute, simply because of the language barrier.
<nigelb> Also, the language unites a huge group of people
<nigelb> Its very tough to cooperate if you can't communicate effectively
<sense> yes
<nigelb> Indian companies face this issue all the time.  Mostly they say, if you can handle enlish well enough and have some common sense, you'll survive here.
<nigelb> But if not, even an engineering degree isn't going to get you a job :/
<sense> It's harder to get your message through if you don't speak a language properly, people won't listen to you or treat you like a child, and it costs you more energy to communicate. There is a higher chance of misunderstandings. It makes communicating harder and therefore people find it less fun to do, and will communicate less and less.
<nigelb> I dont have the link now, but I think pleia2 or czajkowski tweeted about it.
<nigelb> There was an article that talked about seeing broken english on mailing lists and forums.
<sense> I mean, look at who take the leading positions in the community: they're mostly American/British/Irish. You could say that it is that way because those countries are the most active in the community, but that's of course for the same reason.
<nigelb> The author said he was glad to see it because it means more people were participating and were trying their best
<nigelb> sense: missed Austrialian btw
<nigelb> and specifically no need to appologise for language slip ups.
<nigelb> It is awesome for example to see kim0 leading the cloud community :)
<sense> yeah
<nigelb> I'm personally glad that we're improving.  There are problems.  A huge lot of issues of pride too.
<nigelb> Like, you can't expect people to learn English to have a project
<nigelb> but it remains the more well known way to communicate
<nigelb> I would be awfully pissed off going to a project and seeing no instructions in English.
<sense> yes
<popey> i do worry that the locos look at 'us' and think 'meh, we'll just get on with our stuff'
<sense> I see that attitude at times as well.
<nigelb> omg, paultag
<nigelb> its your birthday?
<paultag> nigelb: no
<paultag> nigelb: I made the mistake of messing with iain
<nigelb> paultag: its his birthday today?
<paultag> nigelb: I made everyone wish him a happy birthday and some of the people who are not in on it started wishing him happy birthday
<paultag> nigelb: then he went after me, and my bifday is hidden as well, so bah!
<paultag> I'm going to strangle AT&T
<nigelb> paultag: the real question at the end of day is
<nigelb> is it YOUR birthday TODAY? :D
<paultag> nosir :)
<nigelb> aw
<nigelb> I install figlet just for the occasion :D
<paultag> nigelb: april 16th is my day of womb egress
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> im glad you did tell it was the day of your git init :p
 * nigelb runs.  fast.
<paultag> hahaha
<nigelb> *didn't
<paultag> i've been told i'm a git
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> nigelb, the article you were referring to earlier is on Zonker wrote - http://ostatic.com/blog/more-bad-english-please
<nigelb> akgraner: aha, that one :)
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> awww thanks!
<akgraner> paultag, sorry I yakked  your ear off :-(   - I have scheduled time out of the house with real live adults at least once a week so I don't ramble so much :-/
<nigelb> I wonder how drunk paultag was then :p
<paultag> akgraner: not at all!!!!!
<paultag> akgraner: I enjoyed our talk
<paultag> nigelb: I was sober
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> I'm about to kill at&t, brb calling tech line *again*
<nigelb> if /me gets back to work
<akgraner> Hey has anyone used a really good  open source newsletter creation tool/application (not scribus or inkscape)... that has professional yet some easily tweekable  templates
 * akgraner resists the urge to use pages...
<akgraner> and has anyone used Redmine before?
<jussi> akgraner: yes, as a user
<jussi> akgraner: quassel uses it
<akgraner> how do you like it?
<jussi> akgraner: it works...
<akgraner> hmmm
<jussi> akgraner: its pretty good, better than the trainwreck that is bugzilla
<nigelb> jussi: hey, how did the moving go?
<jussi> nigelb: hasnt happened yet
<jussi> 1.5 weeks yet
<nigelb> ah, ok
<nigelb> btw, I *think* your fiance came looking for you on IRC
<akgraner> yeah - I was told it was pretty good for non development project management but not sure I want to take the time to evaluate it for myself  -
<nigelb> akgraner: what does redmine do?
<akgraner> I am avoiding adding frustration if at all possible
<akgraner> Redmine is a flexible project management web application. Written using Ruby on Rails framework, it is cross-platform and cross-database. It includes calendar and gantt charts to aid visual representation of projects and their deadlines.
<akgraner> (so I am told)
<jussi> nigelb: I dont think so - I think it was Sary the saudi dude.
<nigelb> jussi: ahhhh
<jussi> akgraner: quassel just uses it as a bug tracker
<nigelb> akgraner: alternatively, if you chalk out what you want out of a project management software, *maybe* a few of us can think of creating a new one
<akgraner> so there are these tools but none of them to exactly what I need them too   - I talked to kurt and a few other people about helping me design a project management database to do what I want it to  - but I am really looking around to see what is available before reinventing the wheel
<nigelb> ahh :)
<akgraner> see I am learning :-P
<akgraner> I complained to Pete in passing about it - and he handed me a "MySQL" book and said - "Have Fun!"
<nigelb> Not really required
<nigelb> with some of the web frameworks, we never write sql queries by hand
<akgraner> he said  - that's all the help he was giving me...:-/
<nigelb> I'm putting finishing touches to a project and I can proudly say I didn't write a single query by hand for it
<akgraner> he wanted me to understand why things work the way they do so I will be able to communicate better about it
<nigelb> what can I say, you have a wonderful husband :D
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah - about that - I wanted a little more info than just a book :-)  (He cuts me no slack)
<nigelb> akgraner: what you need is to take a paper and pen and write what you want out of it and then sit down with a friend who has done something like this
<nigelb> she/he can plan the database out for you and then you'll get some idea
<akgraner> yep by the time I get to OSCON I'll have some mockups
<nigelb> before UDS?
<akgraner> mind you rough mockups but I can at least show people
<akgraner> yep next week
<nigelb> hm, I'd like to see it too :)
<akgraner> been working on for a couple weeks - now I just need to scan them - as I drew everything out by hand
<nigelb> which is the best way!
<akgraner> technology kicks my butt somedays!
 * nigelb uses writing pad and pen at work quite extensively
<akgraner> I love the n900 but switched back to my blackberry b/c I was getting frustrated trying figure out what all that phone could do
<akgraner> which is why I use pencil and paper half the time
<akgraner> so now I have a really geeky paperweight...
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> btw, today I made my first contribution to another oss project which I use at work :)
<nigelb> edited some docs which got me lost for 8 hours.  at the time of my editing, a guy was just getting lost down the same route
<akgraner> hey that's pretty cool
<nigelb> Never underestimate the power of documentation :)
<nigelb> g74
<nigelb> grr
<akgraner> well time to play taxi...
<akgraner> laters
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> you'll be glad when she finally has a license :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: you looking for me?
<doctormo> Morning all
<doctormo> akgraner: Do you use barry in ubuntu for your blackberry?
<akgraner> doctormo, nope - don't think I even know what that is
<pleia2> nigelb: re: bad english: http://ostatic.com/blog/more-bad-english-please
<paultag> wooo!
<paultag> after a morning fighting with AT&T, I finally have intertubes!
<doctormo> akgraner: It's the blackberry support for Ubuntu, I run the ppa for the latest version.
<paultag> wooo, mobile email
<paultag> hey doctormo :)
<paultag> pleia2: cool article :)
<paultag> heyya akgraner :)
<akgraner> doctormo, ahhh - I'll have to check it out...thanks
<doctormo> hey paultag
<akgraner> paultag, hey!
<doctormo> Means you can charge, sync, backup and even install new jars on the thing.
<paultag> anyone have an android phone?
<akgraner> ok so I am laughing over this - http://www.abetterworkplace.com/
<pleia2> paultag: yup
<paultag> pleia2: how do I make it so my terminal emulator actually, y'know, works?
<paultag> pleia2: I'd like to ssh, but I guess my user does not have +x
<paultag> pleia2: and I can't sudo or anything. >:(
<pleia2> +x ?
<paultag> pleia2: y'know, chmod +x file
<paultag> pleia2: enable execute for my user
<pleia2> oh, you'll need to root the phone
<paultag> >:(
<pleia2> regular user can't do anything except ls / pretty much
<nhandler> The guides I've read make it look pretty simple to root the android phones
<paultag> pleia2: is there a guide for that? I have an HTC G1, I think it's a dev install but I have no idea
<pleia2> depends a lot on the version
<paultag> I'lll BRB, second
<paultag> pleia2: 1.6 I think or something
<paultag> BRB
<pleia2> the dev install is already rooted
<pleia2> try su - ?
<pleia2> I don't know, I have never used the dev version or rooted my phones ;)
<paultag> pleia2: gives me a "uid 10029 not allowed to su"
<pleia2> yeah, I guess I dunno how the dev ones do root things
<paultag> no worries
<paultag> OK, I'm going up north for the day
<paultag> I'll see ya
<pleia2> enjoy
<paultag> I'll see ya'll in like 25 hours
<paultag> pleia2: thanks, will do :)
<doctormo> paultag: Have a good day?
<Pendulum> paultag: have fun
<doctormo> So much art today!
<cjohnston> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> doctormo: do you know specifically that gc doesn't work on maverick?
<cjohnston> It wont find projects for me on two different machines
<doctormo> cjohnston: You wanted me before?
<cjohnston> doctormo: are you aware of an issue with gc on maverick?
<cjohnston> I can't seem to get it to find a project.. and it will find a bug, but wont download it
<doctormo> I'm aware of about 100 issues with gc atm, some of them quite nasty. What's it doing?
<doctormo> Hmm, and the same thing works in lucid when tried?
<doctormo> Sometimes the launchpad guys change their api
<cjohnston> it worked in lucid before i upgraded
<cjohnston> how do I run it again from command line to look for errors?
<cjohnston> sorry
<doctormo> cjohnston: OK so to run from the cli
<doctormo> cjohnston: Just run `lp-project-search` and `lp-branch-search` they should just print the result.
<cjohnston> I got: WARNING:root:Configuration file: '/home/chris/.config/groundcontrol/settings.yaml' doesn't exist
<cjohnston> but it found the project
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-18
<cjohnston> hmm.. doctormo I guess you fixed it.. lol.. I started again... and searched and it found the project... lemme see if it will download a bug
<cjohnston> hmm.. worked fine now.. I give up.. lol
<cjohnston> thanks doctormo
<cjohnston> gc ftw!
<doctormo> cjohnston: It's still probably a bug somewhere, but it'd be really hard to pin down. For now I'm content in knowing that the overhauls and new test suites will do their job in gc 2.0
<cjohnston> cool.. sounds good.. thanks
<doctormo> np
<nigelb> falling sick on sunday = fail :(
<doctormo> nigelb: *hug*
<nigelb> doctormo: thanks :)
<nigelb> I'm hungry and dont feel like eating at the same time :/
<doctormo> nigelb: I felt like that last week, perhaps you have a bit of bangalore belly?
<nigelb> hehe
<doctormo> nigelb: You _do_ get 10 points if you can reference that correctly ;-)
<nigelb> doctormo: I did reference it
<doctormo> nigelb: Really, ok.
<nigelb> ;)
<AlanBell> who does wiki.ubuntu.com belong to?
<nigelb> meaning?
<AlanBell> it is slow and I am wondering if removing fullsearch everywhere and replacing with fullsearchcached would speed it up a bit
<AlanBell> there are 621 pages using uncached full searches I think
<nigelb> ah, its canonical owned, so opening a ticket would be a good idea
 * nigelb thinks popey might know details though
<AlanBell> some pages use it so many times they won't even load
<nigelb> ouch
<AlanBell> I have a feeling that such searches are maxing out the processor for other people too
<nigelb> w00t! I just finished writing 3 blog posts :)
<nigelb> should hit one by one for the next 2 days :)
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/fullsearchpages
<nigelb> o.O
<nigelb> thats lots of pages
<AlanBell> yup. That page contains: <<FullSearchCached(FullSearch)>>
<AlanBell> it would take 20 seconds to open if it contained <<FullSearch(FullSearch)>>
<czajkowski> morning all
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: hows things
<nigelb> czajkowski: fell sick, trying to use the time
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> go to bed and rest
<nigelb> Im in bed writing blog posts
<czajkowski> productive at least
<czajkowski> I've some to write :( not going to get done today :((
<nigelb> yep, 3 down, plotting for more
<nigelb> all scheduled to hit in a timely manner over the week :D
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> right best get up and reading
<czajkowski> *READY
<czajkowski> geeknic to drive to and meet folks
<czajkowski> bye
<nigelb> have fun, take pics :)
<czajkowski> always do :)
<sense> good afternoon
 * nigelb waves to sense weakly
<sense> nigelb: Weakly? How come?
<nigelb> fell sick :(
<sense> aww
<sense> nigelb: Maybe you missed too much sleep? :)
<nigelb> dunno, at least I'm planning on getting a good amount today
<sense> good plan
<nigelb> at least had a productive day in front of the computer
<nigelb> wrote 3 blog posts on my new blog all scheduled to git one by one this week
<nigelb> and finished some work I had pending, uploading that to staging now :)
<sense> It's always nice to get rid of the chores that were nagging you all week.
<sense> positive energy! :P
<nigelb> oh yes :)
<nigelb> though it was extremely tiring to do them when sick
<duanedesign> nigelb: hope you get better soon
<duanedesign> nigelb: 189 views of the operation cleansweep sticky so far :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: wow
<nigelb> paultag: http://burks.bton.ac.uk/burks/language/shoot.htm
<nigelb> this one's for you specially ;)
<czajkowski> howdy
<nigelb> czajkowski: how did the geeknic go?
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> 3 new folks came
<czajkowski> we got to eat after the rain stopped
<czajkowski> nit enough turn ouyt
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> nigelb: how are you feeling
<nigelb> better, thank you :)
<czajkowski> good to hear
<akgraner> popey, pleia2 ping
<akgraner> Can you all take a look at The Fridge calendar - for the 20th - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar  looks like there is a CC and Asia-Oceania RMB meeting scheduled for the same time in -meeting
<czajkowski> bit odd
<czajkowski> has the asia rmb changed it's times
<popey> must have, the cc doesn't move
 * akgraner shrugs  - I was reviewing UWN and noticed it - I thought you all might want a heads up
<akgraner> do you all know who from RMB might be awake right now?
<czajkowski> persia?
<czajkowski> not sure he ever actually sleeps
<akgraner> if we can get it resolved I can make the change and make sure the right information goes out
<akgraner> czajkowski, okie dokie
<czajkowski> akgraner: or elky
<czajkowski> they are the only 2 off hand i know of that board
<akgraner> yeah - I think she is asleep too
<akgraner> just pinged her too
<nigelb> czajkowski: persia has been missing lately
<nigelb> he's just around for meetings and that's it
<akgraner> well we won't publish for a few more hours  - I hope we can get something fixed before then :-)
<nigelb> it should be day time for persia soon though, a ping might ellicit response :)
<nigelb> popey: all the best in figuring out power consumption
<nigelb> We did it at home once.  Culprit - celing fan :/
<akgraner> Developer Membership is always in -meeting right?
<nigelb> yes
<czajkowski> akgraner: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/18/profile-of-the-day/
<akgraner> czajkowski,  - cool!  I'll include it in the next UWN :-)
<czajkowski> danke
<czajkowski> great post by sense http://sensehofstede.nl/realise-native-english-speakers-are-privileged
<nigelb> jussi can be counted finnish now though
<nigelb> the aussies have branded him traitor :p
<sense> czajkowski: Thanks!
<czajkowski> sense: really good post
<czajkowski> sense: what kicked that of?
<czajkowski> off
<nigelb> czajkowski: we had an extensive conversation earlier today
<nigelb> sense: I was looking for qense :D
<sense> czajkowski: Discussions in this channel, discussions in my head about contribution in general and about how to get Ubuntu NL involved in the international community.
<sense> nigelb: qense has been replaced by sense
<nigelb> sense: yes, I forgot.  Even after talking to you earlier and pulling your leg about it.
<sense> Learned habits are hard to get rid of.
<czajkowski> sense: i do think you need to allow for the fact that many people have no interest in some of the roles you listed also
<czajkowski> not everyone wants to have monthly irc meetings and fuller inboxes from other groups that need to be delt with either
<sense> czajkowski: Of course, but that can be said of every group.
<czajkowski> i do conceed that also people do not about these positions that that they can go for them
<nigelb> sense: Have you noticed the "treating like a kid" in the ubuntu community?
<nigelb> I've seen people struggle with the language, but most folks have been helpful (at least those that I've seen)
<sense> nigelb: I can't really say it for myself because when my English was noticeably worse I actually was a kid, but  I have seen it happening to other people. But you're right that in general the Ubuntu community is a really friendly one. But a lot of the judging of a contribution's v(to a discussion) value happes unconsciously.
<sense> czajkowski,: (Assuming "do not _know _about") That contributes indeed. But still, not all English speakers want to do those though roles as well.
<czajkowski> sense: true
<sense> czajkowski: Unrelated: interesting idea, the 'profile of the day' project. Could be a nice method of showing people what there is to do in the community.
<akgraner> sense, great post! - I remember wanting to talk to you more at UDS but I felt like I frustrated you...(and a gazillion other people) but asking if they could repeat something...
<czajkowski> i do try to be extra mindful of mails i get from non english speaking people, it can be hard as language and tone come across very different and it can hard to decypher if they are giving out or making a strong point
<akgraner> s/but/by
<czajkowski> but i err on the making a point :)
<nigelb> sense: I tend to miss words in my sentences or type the wrong words, but haven't had anyone treat me as a kid yet (sometimes correct me, yes)
<czajkowski> sense: i'd love to see more teams do it
<czajkowski> sense: yu're english is very good and i even noticed it even improved during uds
<sense> akgraner: Thanks! :) Frustrating me? Awww. I've never felt that way. I found it great to talk to you!
<czajkowski> i guess when you are forced into speaking english 24/7 it improves even faster
<nigelb> czajkowski: YES, it does
<sense> czajkowski: very true, that's what was happening during UDS I think. Thanks for the compliment, so the expensive lessons did pay off!
<czajkowski> hell i confuse english speaking folks the whole time :)
<akgraner> sense, thanks! People tell me I talk to fast and add my southern accent on top of it - half the people who speak English can't understand me :-)
<czajkowski> lol
<nigelb> czajkowski: Yes, you do :p
 * czajkowski hugs akgraner 
<sense> akgraner: I speak really fast as well, so I don't get irritated when others do it too.
<sense> :
<nigelb> akgraner: nah, there are people faster than you
<czajkowski> nigelb: i speak fast and i use abrivations for words
<nigelb> czajkowski: I can understand what you say, its their meaning that baffles me somtimes
<nigelb> ;)
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> do pull me up on it
<akgraner> nigelb, that's just b/c I am aware of it and consciously try to slow my words and not be so Southern
<sense> akgraner: And it's not that your Southern accent is actually making it harder to understand. Some parts of words are even clearer because of it!
<nigelb> akgraner: tbh, after working for 3 years listening to reports, I kinda make sense of american accent very fast
<czajkowski> akgraner: dang girl
<akgraner> the first time I met Jono, he stopped me about 5 in 5 sentences and said - Amber I'm sorry  - I didn't understand a word you said.  Pete translated :-)
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> I remember jono translating for czajkowski at UDS :D
<czajkowski> that fecker takes the mickey outta my accent
<sense> :P Poor English speaking people. Always troubles with the accents. :)
<czajkowski> curley wurley
<nigelb> she said something that made everyone giggle, and jono explained, and we laughed more
<czajkowski> sense: it plays havoic with us
<akgraner> sense, but it is a great post!  Thank you!
<czajkowski> thats our barrier to english at times
<sense> akgraner: I'm glad you like it!
<sense> czajkowski: And that can of course hinder people as well during conferences.
<czajkowski> sense: yup
<sense> akgraner: I don't think people found you frustrating at all. Your contributions are great and you work very hard, so I think everyone appreciates you enough to have some patience when you ask something. :)
<czajkowski> i was used to akgraner accent before uds but i do find others harder  at times
<czajkowski> jfo has a way stronger accednt
<czajkowski> and he also takes people off as well so hard at5 times
<sense> Slang causes the most problems, especially when people (friends from the same town) are joking. Accents are not the harderst part really.
<sense> There is no Google Translate in another tab waiting for you when you're at a conference.
<sense> I do use it a lot, for occasions when I can't recall a word or want a better fitting translation. Sometimes it can also be useful when you don't know enough of the spelling of a word to fix it with the spell checker.
<czajkowski> sense: i speak english 24/7 and make woeful spelling errors, dont worry :)
<czajkowski> sense: do you think  nl team might be interested in the profile of the day exercise?
<czajkowski> sense: you on twitter?
<akgraner> sense - I made a horrible mistake earlier with UWN, but now I tell people submit stuff in your own language  - and I use google translate and only when I can't figure it out that way do I reach out for someone to translate an article
<sense> czajkowski: I have considered it, but I'm not sure. We already have an "Ubuntero of the month" series already and not that many Launchpad profiles (forum profiles could make up for that). It would be a nice way to demonstrate our LoCo what there is to do, though. However, we'd have to find someone to do it, and I don't think I'd be the one considering what I'm already doing. But I'll mention it in the team/on the forums and see if someone
<sense> 's interested.
<akgraner> but it is still not and easy process and I am sure we miss out on many great things loco teams do b/c of that...
<sense> akgraner: How's Google Translate's quality?
<akgraner> good enough for me to understand and summarize what a team is talking about 90% of the time
<sense> akgraner: That sounds fair enough.
<akgraner> but the problem is -  it's so time consuming  for me but I try not to exclude something just b/c it's not in English
<sense> akgraner: You'll always miss some of the things the LoCos do of course, but I think that you shouldn't have to trace all the stories yourself. There are so many, and I think that if LoCos want to be read about in the UWN they can at least submit the blog post themselves. For them to do so the UWN needs greater visiblity and more LoCos need to be aware of the existence. That probably depends a lot of the future of the Fridge, but of course
<sense>  it also takes time for LoCos to become aware of your existence.
<akgraner> yep - next cycle the focus will be the translations part of UWN
<akgraner> the News Team Focus I should say  - this cycle it's updated UWN and Fridge
<akgraner> but the process is slow but we are getting there
<czajkowski> akgraner: like everything it won't happen over night, can take more than one or even two cycles
<sense> I'll try to promote the UWN in the Dutch translators group.
<akgraner> sense, thanks we have some guidelines for teams who want to translate UWN let me know when/if you want those
<sense> akgraner: Will do!
<akgraner> but if they don't want to do that  - but just contribute stuff that is awesome too
<sense> Any sort of contribution is welcome!
<czajkowski> dear spam sod off will you
<czajkowski> grrrr
<czajkowski> so many spam comments
<sense> No Askimet, or doesn't it work?
<czajkowski> it does marks them as spm
<czajkowski> just a lot lately from russia again
<akgraner> sense, yep - with the understanding that not everything people submit will make it in - and some editing might occur
<czajkowski> sense: se on twitter #locoteams folks are rt your blog post
<sense> akgraner: of course
<sense> czajkowski: Yay!
 * czajkowski loves the #locteams tag
<czajkowski> learing so much about teams
<akgraner> sense, I have always add that - I get emails from people who are angry b/c the submitted something and it didn't make it in
<sense> akgraner: Good to mention it everytime indeed. Disappointed people are no fun to handle when they get angry.
<czajkowski> sense: http://twitter.com/briancleland/status/18856105194
<akgraner> sense, yeppers
<sense> czajkowski: thanks for your advertising :)
<akgraner> sense I emailed Zonker who wrote the more bad english please article a link to your post
<sense> akgraner: Thanks. I'm curious what he'll say about it.
<sense> czajkowski: Is MUNSTER a football club?
<nigelb> sense: Of note, a couple of countries in Asia tend to use English for computing needs.
<sense> nigelb: I'm not that familiar with Asia, so that's why I was mostly talking about Europe in the blog post. Is India one of those countries?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> I'd be lost with a computer in an indian language
<sense> nigelb: When do you learn English in India? Right from the start, or at school, or during work?
<nigelb> School
<czajkowski> sense: MUNSTER is a provence
<nigelb> We learn english and 2 languages in school
<czajkowski> 4 provenses in ireland munster connacht leinster and ulster
<nigelb> one of which is mostly hindi and the other one is our mother tongue
<czajkowski> off to collect princess
<nigelb> princess?
<czajkowski> sister
<sense> see you!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> czajkowski: back from rome?
<sense> nigelb: And your native tongue was, again? :)
<sense> I think I've asked it several times before, but forgot. Began with an M, right?
<nigelb> sense: malayalam
<sense> yay! First letter correct.
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> so in school I learned english, hindi, and malayalam (but very little of malayalam)
<sense> Does your computer support Mayalam input?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: four green fields
<nigelb> sense: nope, I use enlish for all computing needs
<sense> Isn't Ulster Northern Ireland, or am I offending someone now?
<nigelb> always did
<sense> nigelb: Mayalam is your best language?
<sense> What about Hindi? :)
<nigelb> sense: English would be first
<nigelb> (but thats just me)
<sense> Malayalam is just a small language, only 10 million more users than Dutch speakers. :P
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> India has a lot of them
<AlanBell> sense: yes
<sense> So in reality Ireland has got only three provinces?
<AlanBell> aaaand moving on . . .
<nigelb> heh
<sense> A bit like Taiwan (Republic of China), which state structure is designed like it controls whole China, but which actually controls only a relatively small island?
<sense> :)
<sense> nigelb: Is there a noticeable Malayalam literate culture? We're always so busy with our Dutch literature, but your language is even larger.
<nigelb> sense: Yes there is
<nigelb> its a pretty big scene back home I suppose
<sense> We always see India as one block, but that is just as ridiculous as seeing Europe as one entity of course.
<sense> A country cannot have one single culture when it is as big and diverse as India.
<nigelb> exactly
<nigelb> there is so much of diversity that somone who's not indian cannot even begin to grasp
<sense> It's probably even 'worse' than in Europe considering the age and size of your civilisation.
<sense> The Indian civilisation is more than twice as old as the European.
<sense> Sorry Americans, than the Western.
<sense> On the Malayalam wiki page: "In 1999 a group named "Rachana Akshara Vedi", produced a set of free fonts containing the entire character repertoire of more than 900 glyphs. This was announced and released along with a text editor in the same year at Thiruvananthapuram, the capital of Kerala. In 2004, the fonts were released under the GNU GPL license by Richard Stallman of the Free Software Foundation at the Cochin University of Science and
<sense>  Technology in Kochi, Kerala."
<nigelb> technicaaly, indus valley and mesopotamia are among the older civilizations
 * AlanBell thinks American civilisation would be a good idea
<sense> AlanBell: As in separate from the European, or a better name?
<sense> or as in 'native American'?
<AlanBell> ah, that would be one of those jokes that doesn't work so well without English as a first language
<nigelb> heh
<sense> AlanBell: as in civilised then?
<sense> Yeah, I understand it now.
<AlanBell> I was implying that their civilisation has not yet started
<AlanBell> or that they are uncivilised
<sense> ok
<sense> :P
<AlanBell> casual anti-americanism from the brits over here
<sense> A bit slow here. I should have understood that.
<sense> AlanBell: subtle
<sense> as always
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> its late
<nigelb> im heading to bed
<sense> ok, sleep well!
<nigelb> g'nite sense, AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> I think I was actually mis-quoting Ghandi
<sense> But of course the British are already civilised! Ahem...
<sense> I'll never forget the First, the Second, the Third and the Fourth Anglo-Dutch war!
<AlanBell> yeah it was Ghandi talking about western civilisation who said it would be a good idea
<sense> The problem is that many Westeners wouldn't see the power of that statement coming from an Indian because they don't know that the Indian civilisation is already much older than the Western.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: 4 green fields?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: do I know more republican protest songs than you?
<czajkowski> prolly
<czajkowski> i kknow none
<AlanBell> best way
<czajkowski> i know rugby songs
<czajkowski> much better
<sense> I'm off, bye everyone!
<czajkowski> he never waits for a reply
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<nigelb> Morning people!
<nigelb> Day 1 of UDW \o/
<dholbach> yeehaw! :)
<dholbach> nigelb, how many projects do we have for friday?
<dholbach> I'll mention it today
<nigelb> dholbach: I have only two so far.
<dholbach> ok
<nigelb> Trying to find more
<dholbach> I added it to my list of things to say tonight
<nigelb> Great thanks!
<nigelb> I had a real life conference to help organize on saturday, so had a little shortage of time
<dholbach> ah nice - which conference is that?
<nigelb> THis one http://phpcloud.hasgeek.in/
<dholbach> oh ok, so that's already happening
<nigelb> Yeah, that got over on saturday :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> hey mhall119
<jcastro> test
<kim0> jcastro: works :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, would you mind reposting https://www.facebook.com/ubuntudev/posts/146059485470208 on the ubuntu facebook page?
<jono> dholbach, sure, one sec
<dholbach> sweet, thanks
<dholbach> 1h45m until we kick off :-D
<dholbach> jono, kim0: thanks
<jono> :-)
<doctormo> Morning all
<kim0> dholbach: huh .. don't mind that thanks though :)
<mhall119> doctormo: you're gonna be a father?
<jcastro> kim0: oh, one thing I forgot to mention as I see your 2d tweet.
<nigelb> mhall119: Wait, you didn't know? He even had a graphic he created to say that :)
<jono> kim0, sorry, I am going to need to reschedule out call
<jcastro> kim0: when asking for merges and stuff, if 2d does it and 3d does not, bring that up to DX, they get all mad when 2d passes them.
<jono> people keep adding me to events and they dont show in my own cal
<mhall119> nigelb: I had no idea
<doctormo> mhall119: Yes
<mhall119> doctormo: dude that's awesome, congrats!
<jono> kim0, I can do the call in an hour, but is that too late?
<jcastro> kim0: let's talk slides after you talk to bacon
<nigelb> jcastro: lol. I suggest we have 2D surpasing 3D :P
<jcastro> kim0: I want thinking over the weekend, and I'm not sure what would be better, gdocs, or just a folder of presentations in U1.
<kim0> jcastro: hehe :)
<kim0> jono: I thought you already rescheduled it one hour from now
<jcastro> anyway I have the collection o' slides from nick and crew
<kim0> I got that email today
<jcastro> we just need to organize them
<jono> kim0, I did, just checking
<kim0> jono: yep .. in an hour then
<jono> thanks
<jono> and thanks dholbach for the mail
<kim0> jcastro: I uploaded that slide deck .. needs organizing yes
<dholbach> jono, de nada
<jcastro> which slide deck?
<kim0> jcastro: I'm not so sure google docs is a good choice though ;)
<jcastro> nor me
<jcastro> we can put it in ubuntu one I guess.
<kim0> sent u the link
<jcastro> then we'll never get to them. :)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> jcastro: it's the same deck that I recorded for Ben and Nick
<jcastro> oh dude I need that one
<jcastro> kim0: ok I'll start the folder
<jcastro> and then we can just dump stuff in there
<kim0> jcastro: ok sure .. I hope that works well .. never really depended on it
<jcastro> let's try it for now while we're collecting and dumping
<kim0> jcastro: send me the link and I'll upload the original odt file
<jcastro> kim0: in your inbox I think
<jcastro> kim0: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/+activereviews those 2 news ones still don't have a single comment from DX, even though I've brought it up like 5 times
<jcastro> kim0: your turn to yell
 * kim0 prepares to yell :)
<technoviking> dholbach: I suck and deleted your email this morning by accident. You needed updated forums stats?
<dholbach> technoviking, yep
<dholbach> I can resend if you like
<technoviking> dholbach: Will try to get you something ASAP
 * dholbach hugs technoviking
<dholbach> you rock
<technoviking> jono: Sorry got moved to a new office late last week and did not have time to chat, any time this week. Think I need some Community Team/Bacon power or the forums upgrade will not happen for the forseeable future
<doctormo> mhall119: Thanks! I'm stoked, it's going to be great... I think. Childbirth classes are over with for now. Just getting through the last 3 months.
<jono> kim0, sorry, call running over
<kim0> mp
<kim0> np* I'm here
<jono> kim0, won't be long
<mhall119> doctormo: it's certainly fun, I wouldn't trade it for anything
<paultag> Hello, world!
<jono> jcastro, FYI, I added you to a call this afternoon
<jono> to review the cloud events
<czajkowski> I'd like a dose of some good news please
<czajkowski> anyone ?
<czajkowski> right more jelly and chocolate for me so it is
<paultag> czajkowski: you're as lovely as the sun is large
<jcastro> jono: ah I was going to ask you about events, sounds good to me
<czajkowski> paultag: are you saying I'm as large as the sun....
<czajkowski> cause if you are buddy.....
<paultag> czajkowski: No way!!!
<paultag> czajkowski: I said you're as lovely as the sun is large, read my complment ffs :)
<jcastro> <-- lunch
 * czajkowski steals jcastro lunch 
<jcastro> jono: I am all set
<jcastro> we can go early if you want
<jcastro> you can go leet and go with a hangout!
<jono> jcastro, sorry, on a call, can we defer till later?
<jcastro> works for me!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: 10 minutes?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> jcastro, we can do our call and then hop on with Robbie
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, give me a few mins and then I will call you
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, waiting on robbie
<jono> call running over
 * jcastro hangs out
<paultag> woohoo. Crème brûlée's done. Party over here!
<AlanBell> nom, be there in 10 hours or so
 * AlanBell checks flights
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-12
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> hello dpm, dholbach, and ara :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb - happy birthday
<nigelb> dholbach: Thanks. Its been a great day so far. Spontanous party planned over twitter :P
<kim0> Morning all
<nigelb> hello kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/ how's it going
<nigelb> kim0: Pretty good :) Turned 23 today :)
 * kim0 brings the cake :)
<kim0> nigelb: Happy B-day man :) \o/
<dholbach> salut huats
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<huats> hello dholbach !
<huats> I am fine thanks  ! how are you ?
<dholbach> bien bien :)
<dholbach> kim0, huats est le gens qui a travaillé avec bbb!
<huats> kim0, you speak french too ?
<huats> dholbach, regarding bbb it is really interesting, but the version we have tried (the latest one) is a bit buggy with the sound (there is a 2 sec delay)
<huats> it is a know bug and it willbe fixed in the next release
<huats> so we are waiting for it to test it more and start using it widely
<dholbach> huats, kim0 works with ensemble - and thought it'd be awesome to have an ensemble formula for it
<huats> oh ok
<huats> I know he is working with ensemble
<huats> indeed it is a good idea
<huats> kim0, I might be interesting in doing it
<huats> I have never done that kind of stuff (and I was thinking to do it)
<dholbach> huats, you might have just become the next new best friend of kim0 and jcastro :)
<huats> :)
<huats> dholbach, you mean that I wasn't already ? ;)
<dholbach> if you weren't you have good chances now :)
<kim0> oh crap .. no irssi terminal beeps under unity .. reading up
<kim0> lol
<kim0> huats: Indeed you are :)
<kim0> huats: can I file a bug and assign to you ? what's ur LP name
<huats> christophe.sauthier
<huats> and yes you can
<huats> :)
<huats> kim0, go ahead
<kim0> huats: bbb doesn't seem to need a DB ?!
<huats> bbb it needs one
<huats> (afair)
<kim0> bug 809186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809186 in principia "Formula needed: BigBlueButton" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809186
<kim0> huats: done ^
<huats> kim0, great
<huats> :)
<huats> I have a look at it early next week
<huats> (or before but it seems complicated)
<kim0> huats: once you start working on it, ping me .. I think it's gonna be pretty easy for ya
<huats> kim0, I will
<kim0> might just be copy/pasting those installation instructions into ensemble's install hook et voila
<huats> :)
<kim0> cool :)
<czajkows1i> aloha
<jcastro> omg huats
<jcastro> kim0: holla at me when you're back
<kim0> jcastro: I am
<kim0> was editing a bit on the ensemble report
<jcastro> ok, where do you get the new info from?
<jcastro> I was reading the trunk changelog
<jcastro> but it seems like you got most of that last week
<jcastro> so are you just integrating from the pending merge proposals?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> UDW day 2 started and I need to rush out, so have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow
<jcastro> http://ubuntuone.com/p/1487/
<jcastro> today is a good day!
<jcastro> jono: there should be a list of events that robbie and I went through in your inbox
<jono> jcastro, yup, got it
<jono> will respond soon
<jono> just in calls
<jcastro> \m/
<czajkowski> evening chaparoos
<paultag> howdy doodie czajkowski
<czajkowski> paultag: didnt get yesterdays job which was part 2 of interview :(
<paultag> czajkowski: :(
<czajkowski> but did get date for injections into my back
<paultag> czajkowski: you'll pull through
<czajkowski> I hope so, hate not working and getting so disheartened
<czajkowski> hae community week stuff to prepare as well for next week
<czajkowski> should keep me occupied
<paultag> yar
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jono> nuff work
<jono> heading to bed, night all
<jono> up at 6.30am
<dpm> goodmorning all
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach, dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<kim0> Morning all
<nigelb> Hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/
<dpm> morning nigelb
<dpm> err
<dpm> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, kim0, czajkowski, dpm
<nigelb> o/
<kim0> o/
<dpm> hey dholbach ;)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> cjohnston: ola
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> hello mhall119
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<jcastro> kim0: ok, check out the unity bzr log now. :)
<paultag> mhall119: pong
<paultag> mhall119: what's up, how can I help?
<mhall119> paultag: we've got your name as an author on one of the css files in loco-directory
<paultag> mhall119: yessir.
<paultag> mhall119: feel free to mush that to ubuntu community or something
<paultag> mhall119: not canonical, please
<mhall119> not canonical, either loco-directory-dev, or the parent community web dev team
<paultag> mhall119: that's fine :)
<mhall119> nigelb: ^^^ make it so
<mhall119> thanks paultag
<paultag> I hereby sign that file off to you guys in all ways are legal :)
<paultag> mhall119: no problem, thank you for your work
<mhall119> thank you for yours
<paultag> it's nothing, really
<mhall119> oh well in that case I take it back :P
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> how's your syn rework going?
<nigelb> mhall119: okay.
<paultag> mhall119: OK. I got distracted with helping a friend learn git, so I lost time last night, but I have it doing some super-cool things. It can read  and write bz2 compressed json files to the fs, and archives
<paultag> mhall119: so I'm going to use that a bunch-load.
<nigelb> On a side note, some day I want to do the "^^ make it so"
<paultag> nigelb: it's the best thing in the world
<mhall119> sounds interesting
<mhall119> is the package data in json?
<paultag> mhall119: yes, and all the control files, so that I can script updates, and I won't have to do jack unless it fails
<paultag> mhall119: this cuts out about 90% of the work
<mhall119> nice
<paultag> mhall119: so the binaries will have all sorts of stuff, and it will all be compressed json, it's fairly cool
<mhall119> paultag: you know what I really want, unprivileged user installs
<paultag> mhall119: this can do it
<mhall119> that would rock
<paultag> mhall119: but it won't allow you to link the package unprivd
<mhall119> install it into ~/bin/ and ~/share/
<paultag> oh, that'd be cool. I'll consider adding that once it's stable
<mhall119> cool
<paultag> mhall119: it supports more then one root, I was going to use a flash drive to hold a package set and a directive telling it what to get linked over
<mhall119> i think that would be a killer feature
<paultag> mhall119: so you can plug in, and install, unplug and uninstall, but that would work in ~ as well
<mhall119> nice, I guess Android does something like that
<mhall119> ?
<paultag> mhall119: kinda sorta, aye. I was going to make this so I can have a flash-drive full of development headers or something :)
<mhall119> oh not like a thumb drive of l33t hacker tools that you don't want TSA seeing installed?
<paultag> or that :)
<mhall119> or keep all your non-free apps on a separate drive, so you can quickly yank it out when RMS pays you a surprise visit
<paultag> +1!
<paultag> nigelb: I can't find it but there's a TNG speech that was close to what you said :E)
<paultag> :) *
<mhall119> keep your Koder Kombat binaries separate
<mhall119> Paultag Wins! ~Segfault~
<paultag> mhall119: da-da-dana da-da-da-na!
<nigelb> mhall119++
<greg-g> jono: thanks for your comment on my wedding blogpost, buddy. (And did you notice I linked to Open Respect? ;) )
<jcastro> noooooooooo
<jcastro> my favorite hippie is going away
<popey> dholbach?
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> Hullo :D
<jono> greg-g, np, and I did :-)
<dholbach> popey, how can I help? :)
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> now I get it
<popey> oh, sorry, i was being humorous
<dholbach> nevermind
<popey> :D
<dholbach> please don't stop :)
<popey> heh
<greg-g> jcastro: but now you can book a trip to SF, say it is for work to visit jono, but really come out and hang with me!
<jcastro> I'll be hitting the coast alot this summer dude
<jcastro> when do you move?
<jcastro> dholbach: you have access to the ubuntu facebook page?
<dholbach> jcastro, only as a reader - jono is the man to talk to
<greg-g> Leaving A2 around Aug 10th, slowly making way over to SF, there by Aug 31st (to fly out to Jamaica for my sister's wedding on Sept 2nd) first day of work on Sept 6th
<jcastro> jono: can you post this? http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuunity/status/91158469696176130 We had a low turn out last week so I need to get a bigger bullhorn.
<jcastro> also, I could use some retweets from anyone in here. :)
<popey> you need to write better tweets
<popey> i was asleep by the 3rd word
<jcastro> what would you recommend?
<popey> put the last words at the start
<jcastro> "Come hack on unity before popey deletes the mailing list!"
<popey> tell people they can get involved
<popey> not "come to a meeting"
<jcastro> ah, good point
<dholbach> jcastro, popey has a career in marketing ahead of him
<popey> hah!
<popey> please, god, no.
<jcastro> dholbach: what I need here is a graph
<popey> I am good at testing though :D
<jcastro> ok next time I'll put the draft tweet in here
<popey> one of my friends made the mistake of releasing an iphone app _before_ I'd seen it
<jcastro> then we can slice it and dice it
<popey> he got a whole load of bug reports after I'd played with it
<popey> so much so that another friend got special dispensation from his company to let me have a private beta because he knows I break stuff :D
<popey> er
<popey> s/break/test/
<Pendulum> popey: break. it sounds better that way ;-)
<popey> jcastro: we need a collaborative tweet editor
<dholbach> jcastro, I'll put you on an ignore list
<popey> like etherpad but only 140 chars
<paultag> hahaha that'd be pretty easy and fun
<paultag> but totally useless :)
<jcastro> is dpm back yet?
<dpm> jcastro, o/
<jcastro> dpm: hey, are you on google+ yet? That way we can do the hangout for team calls
<jcastro> because it's awesome
<dpm> jcastro, I am, I haven't tried it yet
<jcastro> ok awesome
<dpm> sounds good to me if you want to try tomorrow
<paultag> I'm getting freaked out with all this google stuff
<paultag> I mean, now my social network?
<paultag> if I get banned for whatever reason, I loose email, social contact, calendar, and a whole bunch of other stuff
<jcastro> I wish normal people were on it
<jcastro> it's basically identica right now. :-/
<paultag> jcastro: my IRL non-nerd friends are on it
<paultag> jcastro: you might just be too old
 * paultag ducks
<jcastro> I've got a few
<jcastro> I wish you could just shut people off in the stream
<jcastro> it's like zonker won't stfu and posts every 5 minutes.
<jcastro> you have a blog dude!
<paultag> jcastro: push him into another circle
<paultag> you can filter circles and make them on the fly
<jcastro> that doesn't take him off the stream
<paultag> jcastro: srsly? I thought you can modify that
<jcastro> you can't say "I don't want this circle on my stream"
<paultag> no but you can say you want everything bug that
<paultag> jcastro: dude it's on the left, I just changed it
<paultag> michigan education
<jcastro> Right, but I am talking about the home stream
<jcastro> I know I can look at streams for individual circles
<jono> how can I set the default webcam in Ubuntu?
<jcastro> gstreamer-properties
<jcastro> look in the video tab somewhere
<jcastro> for Device under default input or something like that
<popey> paultag / jcastro they are putting loads of new stuff live in G+ very soon
<popey> including filtering out circle
<jcastro> yeah that's what I'm hoping for
<popey> http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/google-is-being-tweaked-this-week-based-on-user-feedback-20110711/
<paultag> popey: sweet.
<paultag> I'm still not sold
<paultag> I really don't like the single point of failure
<popey> meh
<paultag> popey: what would you do if google banned you, right now
<paultag> popey: seriously, how could you do anything?
<popey> point my mx somewhere else
<paultag> popey: but you still have mail going to @gmail, I'm sure
<popey> i tend not to worry about stuff that is _highly_ unlikely to happen
<jcastro> WHAT IF THERE WAS A LASER.
<popey> i worry more about the disk in my laptop going bag
<paultag> point taken.
<popey> *bang
<popey> which happened this week
<jcastro> (reboot bbiab)
<mhall119> my HDD has started clicking, I figure it's only a matter of time
<paultag> ext4 trashed my sda
<paultag> for some reason I can't work out
<dholbach> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jcastro> ok popey
<jcastro> I need your help for a sexy title for this week's unity report
<popey> Okay
<popey> What's the most contentious thing in it? :D
<popey> and what's the least
<dholbach> jcastro, the Brits have much more experience with catchy head lines :-P
<jcastro> popey: nothing, it's basically another boring sounding report so far
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/unity-report-12Jul
<jcastro> also, I don't want to use the words "sexy", or "ace". Heh.
<popey> uhhhh
<popey> we're doing the mac "drag a mounted item to the trash to unmount it" crack that people have taken the piss out of for _years_ ?
<jcastro> shrug
<jcastro> I thought people liked that?
<popey> heh
<jcastro> nigelb: check this out: https://ec2-50-19-128-105.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<jcastro> and login with guest/guest
<Pendulum> 'Doing Crack Like a Mac' probably isn't an appropriate bug report titel then? ;-)
<jcastro> kirkland is using this to "termcast" his session for UDW.
<jcastro> it's just an ajaxterm + ec2
<jcastro> anyway, it'd be neat to have this available for anyone in the project
<nigelb> jcastro: GAWD, Its awesome
<popey> hehe
<popey> its screen -x isnt it?
<jcastro> nigelb: he can't figure out how to set the ubuntu font in CSS
<jcastro> want to lend him a hand?
<nigelb> jcastro: sure, where?
<jcastro> he has like 20 minutes until his class begins
<jcastro> he's "kirkland" on IRC
<nhandler> popey: A bit more restricted. You can't control it as a guest
<popey> thats sweet
<jcastro> nigelb: figure out how to use the mono font, that would be wicked.
<nhandler> He has done stuff ike this for most of his sessions in the past
<pleia2> jcastro: my slide for your unity story: http://princessleia.com/temp/unity_launcher_size_change_slide.png
<jcastro> \o/
<pleia2> (real statuses from the bug!)
<jcastro> woo hoo!
<dholbach> the ajaxterm looks nice - I just hope we have something good in the log later on too
<jcastro> you have to log it by hand
<jcastro> it would be nice if there was a download log button
<jcastro> but baby steps. :)
<jcastro> pleia2: those steps won't help the people who are all about clicking on an icon to minimize an app instead of expose it
<jcastro> but whatever, you can't win em all
<pleia2> sure, but my talk is about a single volunteer making a major difference, not unity UI (and thank goodness for that!)
<pleia2> ted can do the unity talks, he's good at wearing rotten vegetables
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> pleia2: when you're done can you send me all your slides?
<jcastro> I'm all about ripping people off.
<jcastro> popey: any title ideas?
<pleia2> jcastro: will do
<popey> "Pixel-Perfect" could be appropriate jcastro
<jcastro> really?
<jcastro> isn't that kind of cocky sounding?
<popey> well it's only really refering to the first fix
<popey> interesting to have a fix for ALT+F2 (Run) and /run in one
<jcastro> ok I just need a title for the whole thing
<jcastro> think faster
<popey> hah
<popey> I cant work like this!
<popey> I need to retire to the alps for my creative juices to flow
<nigelb> jcastro: Running Fixes? :)
<popey> s/alps/pub/
<popey> Run Ocelot Run..
<nigelb> There, ^ that sounds good
<jcastro> ok ok
<jcastro> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/13/run-ocelot-run-unity-report-for-13-july/
<jcastro> booya
<jcastro> kim0: ah crap, we forgot a picture
<jcastro> kim0: next time we should get pics from the new people
<nhandler> jcastro: Also s/Freenode/freenode/
<jcastro> really? Does that matter?
<popey> ho ho ho
<nhandler> jcastro: Not a huge deal, but one is correct and the other isn't
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> kim0: check this out: http://blog.linode.com/2011/07/13/introducing-nodebalancer/
<kim0> jcastro: unity meeting now right
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> kim0: sigh, I suck at UTC conversion
<kim0> lbaas .. is everything gonna be aas
<kim0> It's so easy for me .. 18 is 8pm .. I just drop the 1 :)
<jcastro> kim0: ok, all I need is a title now that isn't "Ensemble Updates"
<jcastro> popey: you're up again
<kim0> popey is the community's creative brain cells :)
<jcastro> he complained about my tweet so now I'm going to squeeze my creative juices out of him
<jcastro> kim0: see how quiet he is now? :)
<kim0> :)
<jcastro> we could be clever
<jcastro> and be like
<jcastro> "ensemble status"
<jcastro> but no one would get that joke
<kim0> lol :)
<kim0> I did hehe
<jcastro> kim0: ok posted, but doesn't appear on cloud.ubuntu.com
<kim0> give it time
<kim0> 45mins or so
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> is that the normal amount of time?
<kim0> my impression is that planet updates every hour
<kim0> totally unscientific :)
<kim0> wonder if I can download an identi.ca text corpus
<popey> haha
<popey> i was driving home, sorry for not being on irc at 70MPH
<Pici> "But Officer, I wasn't texting. I was using IRC"
<popey> hah
<paultag> hahahaha
<jcastro> kim0: I didn't mean planet, I mean cloud.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> james_w: do you know if LP keeps tracks of the # of reviews someone does on an LP project?
<james_w> jcastro, I don't think it does as a number
<jono> jcastro, ok to upgrade to oneiruc?
<jono> oneiric?
<james_w> I think you might be able to query the api to tell you though
<jcastro> jono: I have no sound with the new kernel on my desktop
<jcastro> jono: give me 10 to try the laptop
<jono> cheers jcastro
<popey> jcastro: "Assemble Dune Pet!"
<jcastro> kim0: can you follow up with someone on LP to see if we can find out who is doing the most amount of reviews in Unity?
<jcastro> kim0: we should graph that
<popey> hehe "Pedant Bus Melee!"
<jcastro> jono: ok no sound on my desktop, but my laptop is rocking and it's a thinkpad like yours is so you should be good
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> I am going to take the plunge
<jcastro> you can't be any more screwed than I was a few weeks ago heh
<jono> :-)
<jono> ...touch wood
<jono> jcastro, wow, a *tonne* of stuff held back
<jcastro> pastebin what you're doing to me pls.
<jcastro> are you already on oneiric?
<jcastro> or are you on natty going into oneiric?
<jono> going natty -> oneiric
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643473/
<jono> I think it is just removing a tonne of cruft
<jcastro> did you manually change the sources.list?
<jono> those are the upgrade and dist-upgrade reports
<jcastro> or do do-release-upgrade -d?
<jono> yup
<jono> manually
<jcastro> that looks fine-ish
<jcastro> though when it's done reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jono> will do
<jcastro> though me personally
<jono> why reinstall ubuntu desktop
<jcastro> I would move them back to natty
<jono> move what back to natty?
<jcastro> and let it do the do-release-upgrade -d
<jono> why?
<jcastro> which is the way we're supposed to do it
<jcastro> for upgrades we're supposed to use update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<jono> doing that
<jcastro> I don't think we've supported manual dist-upgrades in a long time
<jono> how do I do it that way?
<jono> do-release-upgrade -d?
<jcastro> ok, move your sources.list back
<jcastro> yep
<jono> moved
<jcastro> and then just do-release-upgrade -d
<jcastro> for CLI way
<jcastro> or update-manager -d
<jcastro> for the GUI way
<jcastro> they do nice things like, automatically update your sources.list, disable PPAs before the upgrade, etc.
<jono> I thought the gui way was broken
<jono> not sure why
<jono> I will do it
<jcastro> I prefer do-release-upgrade because it's more informative, shrug
<jono> ok doing it now
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> this has been a pretty calm dev cycle for  me
<jono> yup
<jcastro> usually there's tons of broken crap
<jcastro> I am pretty sure your manual way would have worked. But just in case it turnns your laptop into a piece of molten slag I'd rather be blameless and do it the official way.
<jono> this is way better
<jono> cool how it reports a summary of the upgrade
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it beats replacing the animal name in all your source list files by hand
<jono> yup
<maco> also i recall hearing the official way can resolve some types of conflicts better than the manual way
<nhandler> The only time I really do a manual dist-upgrade is if I am upgrading right when the new repos open (before update-manager -d will work)
<maco> for example in edgy, update-manager would remove evms but dist-upgrade wouldnt, but evms was incompatible with the edgy kernel and would use all your cycles writing logs complaining
<jcastro> and I never upgrade until they turn that on
<mhall119> jono: do we still have our LD call this afternoon?
<jono> mhall119, yup
<mhall119> ok
<jono> if that works for you, of course :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: 1.5 weeks and I'm a Floridian!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> jono: works for me
<jono> :-)\
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono: how's it coming along?
<jono> jcastro, still crunching
<jono> :-)
<topyli> "i'm compiling" is a rather old trick isn't it though? :)
<jcastro> he's probably just been playing guitar for the last hour
<topyli> yeah, that terrible noise music he always makes
<popey> BAH!
<mhall119> heh
<czajkowski> mhall119: have we a call in 10 mins
<mhall119> czajkowski: yes
<jcastro> mhall119: jono just called me
<jcastro> he's having some network problems
<jcastro> so he's going to be a bit late
<jcastro> and he was wondering if you could let everyone on the call know that he's on his way
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: want me to start the call
<czajkowski> been out and on date night
<mhall119> czajkowski: cjohnston said he was going to need a dial-in line
<czajkowski> bugger
<mhall119> though I haven't heard from him either
<jcastro> greg-g: I just found the awesomest picture of us
<greg-g> jcastro: oh?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/Yx6vxZ1mLtW
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're not on skype
<mhall119> czajkowski: skype says i am :(
<mhall119> can you see me now?
<mhall119> skype says you are offline
<mhall119> stupid Microsoft
<mhall119> I'm using 2.2.0.35
<daker> mhall119, you are online now
<daker> and you czajkowski offline
<jcastro> you should do a hangout, they're so awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: any word from jono?
<jcastro> on the phone with him now
<mhall119> jcastro: tell him we can just reschedule it
<jcastro> he's on his way
<jcastro> one more minute!
<mhall119> it's been 2
<jono> back online!
<mhall119> yay!
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston, czajkowski, nigelb sorry for the delay
<mhall119> czajkowski is off for the night, said she'd email you
<jono> I thought leaving over an hour for the upgrade would be ok
<jono> ok, will dial you all in just one sec
<mhall119> jono: also, cjohnston needs to be dialed in on his cell
<jono> jcastro, btw, I see to be running Unity 2D so my 3D must be foobared
<jono> mhall119, ok
<jcastro> jono: k, holla at me after your call and we'll look into it
<paultag> jcastro: fluxbox works
<jcastro> paultag: your face works
<paultag> this face can cash cheques
<paultag> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRru6Qntpvk
<paultag> [nsfw]
<czajkowski> mhall119: back now date night kinda in bad books now
<czajkowski> jono: want to add me in
<jono> czajkowski, will do
<czajkowski> jcastro: gonna be cleaning up some wiki pages for u
<mhall119> so if anybody asks where their pages went, we can blame jcastro right?
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> if the pages are important then someone would be maintaining them!
<paultag> that's the jcastro I know
<pleia2> paultag: where is the +1/like button on finally retiring that horrible wiki list? :)
<paultag> pleia2: :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: lol
<paultag> pleia2: I was just shown that bug and I can't believe it was never sent my way before :)
<paultag> it was a two second deal, since the LD has that stuff anyway
<paultag> I don't know why I triaged it and did not just kill it
<paultag> honestly took about the same amount of time
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-14
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning all
<dholbach> صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> jcastro: you'll be hapy to know phil bull is deleting 130 wiki pages
<czajkowski> *happy
<jcastro> oh man!
<jcastro> which ones!
<jcastro> details!
<jcastro> I would like to blog it
<czajkowski> jcastro: um... read the doc mailing list not sure
<czajkowski> but figured it'd make you happy
<jcastro> ooh, looking
<jcastro> thanks for the tip
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> Hi guys,
<czajkowski> There are 130 pages on the help wiki that are listed for deletion:
<czajkowski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag/Deletion/List
<czajkowski> Let's delete them! I'm planning to backup the latest version only of
<czajkowski> each of these pages (using wget to get the raw text) and then delete
<czajkowski> them all, en masse. I'll push the backup to a docs team bzr repo
<czajkowski> somewhere out of the way.
<czajkowski> Are there any objections to me doing this?
<czajkowski> Thanks,
<czajkowski> jcastro: ^^
<head_victim> Nice to get motivation to get tagging some more I guess.
<Pici> Hmm.  We should have some easy way of checking whether ubottu has any factoids for to-be-deleted wiki pages.
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: kim0: hey if it's ok with jono, can we have our team call like 10 minutes early today?
<dpm> jcastro, wfm
<jcastro> I would like to sneak out for lunch early to have a final lunch with a group of friends
<dholbach> jcastro, no objections
<kim0> jcastro: ok for me
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> paultag: YO.
<kim0> I wonder if there's a bluetooth indicator
<nigelb> jcastro: Sadly Ubuntu monospace wasn't available and dustin couldn't use it yesterday.
<jcastro> ah bummer
<nigelb> jcastro: But sladen is on it, so its still good news :)
<jcastro> for next time!
<jcastro> that would look good dude
 * AlanBell is using Ubuntu Mono Beta
<AlanBell> "UbuntuBeta Mono" rather
<paultag> jcastro: yo dude
<paultag> jcastro: what's good
<jcastro> nm yo
<nigelb> jcastro: man, Mozilla is starting work on their directory. I now know the people working on it. I wonder if we can retheme and just use it.
<paultag> jcastro: nada. Just having a back and forth with my job. I'm trying to figure out if they'll let me use Linux on my work machine
<paultag> I was able to last time, and I pray to the FSM that they let me again
<nigelb> FSM? Free Software Manifesto?
 * paultag rubs his head
<paultag> how are you a nerd nigelb
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.venganza.org/ ← my religion
<paultag> nigelb: the flying spaghetti monster
<paultag> all praise him and his noodley appendage
<Pici> Praying to the Free Software Manifesto would be pretty nerdy too.
<nigelb> paultag: haha, I forgot baout that one.
<paultag> Pici: yeah, but I've never heard someone say that :)
<paultag> OK I need a coffee and a bagel
<paultag> I'll be back. Love ya'll. May you all be touched by his noodly appendage and your tomato sauce cup runneth over. Ramen.
<nigelb> paultag: Noodly appendage sounds slightly creepy and slightly awkward :P
<dholbach> nigelb, http://www.allmystery.de/dateien/vo62061,1271498684,flying-spaghetti-monster.jpg
<nigelb> dholbach: I know what he meant, just pulling his leg on choice of words :)
<nigelb> dholbach: ah, that visualization helped :D
<dholbach> it's not necessarily paultag's words :)
<nigelb> Yeah, now I get that
<jono> jcastro, kim0, dholbach, dpm sorry had some unity issues in oneiric
<jono> why dont we try G+?
<dholbach> jono, that sucks :/
<dholbach> jono, I started a team hang out already
<dholbach> jono, jcastro and I are already in there
<jono> cool, one sec
<dpm> jono, just setting it up now
<jono> dholbach, can you invite me?
<dholbach> jono, it's not in your timeline?
<jono> dholbach, nope
<nigelb> dholbach: how's G+ for you folks?
<dholbach> jono, just a sec
<jono> oh it is
<dholbach> nigelb, good :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Neat!
<cjohnston> g+ == !fail
<jcastro> kim0: join the hangout!
<nigelb> cjohnston: you mean g+ != fail?
<cjohnston> either way.. says the same
<cjohnston> !fail being the tag
<ubot2> cjohnston: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> shutup!
<paultag> nigelb: dude, it's a holy prayer, dholbach's right :)
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.venganza.org/about/open-letter/
<paultag> nigelb: that's what started it, you can see all that in there
<Pici> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot2> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<paultag> hahaha
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> OMG! You killd ubot2!
<nigelb> Oh, neat!
<cjohnston> ubot2 !failed to !fail
<ubot2> Factoid 'failed to !fail' not found
<paultag> !botabuse
<ubot2> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cjohnston> hush
<kim0> jcastro: sorry it crashed on me
<kim0> joining
<jcastro> jono: hey I have to take off
<jcastro> jono: I'd like to catch up this afternoon in more detail about other stuff
<jcastro> bbiab
<jono> jcastro, yup
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<nigelb> jcastro: did you change teams?
<nigelb> dholbach: Instructor missing
<dholbach> nigelb, on his way
<kim0> I start in an hour right
<nigelb> dholbach: great!
<dholbach> kim0, yep
<kim0> cool
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<paultag> doctormo: pong
 * nigelb sits back and watches the ping pong game
<doctormo> paultag: You have a ppa with python-javascriptcore in it, i'd like to use it but it requires python >=2.7. Is that a strict requirement?
<paultag> doctormo: no, not at all. If you're porting back to lucid, 2.6 will work great
<paultag> I chose 2.7 for natty →
<doctormo> paultag: Okay, the upstream codebase fails to compile, so hopefully this one will work.
<paultag> doctormo: I have a version that works with ludid somewhere if that fails
<paultag> lucid *
<paultag> but it should work
<doctormo> paultag: ImportError: No module named Cython.Distutils
<jcastro> jono: want to catch up now or do you want to just discuss tomorrow with kim0?
<paultag> doctormo: sec, let me find the old version
<kim0> I'm at the UDW session, but can do it afterwards
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, heading to dinner with some friends, bye!
<doctormo> paultag: I think cython is too old in maverick, from what I can tell. You should have a version requirement in your control file.
<jono> jcastro, lets talk tomorrow
<jono> jcastro, if that is cool with you
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> jono: did your laptop get sorted?
<paultag> doctormo: that's not mine, I was fixing bits for https://launchpad.net/~cream-packaging/+archive/unstable ← on the side
<jono> yup
<jono> :-)
<paultag> doctormo: somewhere the old lucid / maverick packages are in there
<doctormo> paultag: Apol
<jcastro> nice, what as it?
<paultag> jcastro: cream?
<jcastro> paultag: I was talking to jono
<jcastro> paultag: I like cream though!
<paultag> ah, righto. I figured
<jcastro> you mean cream the vim thing right?
<jono> :-)
<paultag> jcastro: no, the non-unity window manager. They picked a bad name :)
<paultag> sorry, desktop enviroment
<jcastro> hah
<paultag> jcastro: http://cream-project.org/ ← looks sexy, and uses HTML / Javascript to write widgets
<paultag> so they've jacked web graphic designers (dime a dozen) to write widgets
<jcastro> oh, I remember this
<doctormo> cream: Night club in Manchester
<doctormo> Weird I actually have 0.14 version of cython (oneric version) so it's not old.
<doctormo> paultag: False alarm, stray python 2.7 package installed on my computer and ref in control file.
<paultag> doctormo: roger
<paultag> I could have sworn it worked
<doctormo> It does
<paultag> awesome
<paultag> you rock doctormo :)
<doctormo> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-15
<dpm> good morning all
<jussi> o/ dpm
<AlanBell> guten morgen
<dholbach> good morning
 * AlanBell is in Berlin
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> what are you doing there?
<AlanBell> in the Bundesministerium fur Wirtschaft und Technologyie
<AlanBell> http://www.odfplugfest.de/
<dholbach> oh wow, nice
<kim0> Morning all
<AlanBell> dholbach: it says "ubuntu" on my namebadge
<dholbach> صباح الخير
<kim0> :)
<AlanBell> I registered with my @ubuntu.com email address
<dholbach> so if you had registered with @gmail.com you'd probably have a "Google" namebadge :)
<czajkowski> ALOHA
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
 * nigelb waves to AlanBell 
<nigelb> Morning dpm, jussi, dholbach & kim0
 * kim0 waves back
<AlanBell> o/
<dpm> hi nigelb and all
<jcastro> kim0: any luck on the BT indicator?
<jcastro> did you run the bluetooth control applet thing?
<jcastro> maybe there's a checkbox
<kim0> um didn't find anything.. I just the control panel thing for now yes
<kim0> just use*
<kim0> crap .. my disk drive is making click noises
<jcastro> :-/
<kim0> EXT4-fs (sda2): delayed block allocation failed for inode 1073006 at logical offset 510 with max blocks 1 with error -5
<jcastro> boot off CD and fsck maybe?
<jcastro> but if it's clicking ....
<jono> jcastro, kim0 all set?
<kim0> trying to join
<jcastro> I'm hanging out already
<kim0> jono: my disk decided to die :/
<jono> kim0, your what?
<kim0> laptop disk drive
<jono> computer went down?
<jono> ugh
<kim0> clicking noises
<kim0> freezing n stuff
<jono> can't make the meeting?
<kim0> I probably can
<kim0> it just keeps freezing
<kim0> trying to connect
<jono> jcastro, kim0 I need to reboot anyway, damn headset not working
<jono> brb
<jcastro> crappy workaround would be to go with a live USB stick.
<jono> kim0, can you make the call?
<jono> kim0, if not don't sweat it
<kim0|backup> booted into freaking windows .. oO
<dholbach> nigelb, read for UDW?
<dholbach> Last day of UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> nigelb, ... "ready" :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I haven't seen nigel yet today
<mhall119> !seen nigelb
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<dholbach> hum.......
<kim0|backup> Alright .. seems like I'll begin a badblocks party .. I'm off next week, so may not be online all the time. see you soon
<popey> I'd backup first
<popey> (before the party)
<kim0|backup> Yeah I'll probably do that as well
 * kim0|backup waves
<paultag> doctormo: hey man, around>
<paultag> doctormo: I need some help
<paultag> pretty please?
<pleia2> paultag: I found the receipt from our lunch back in november yesterday <3 (apparently I don't wash my clothes)
<paultag> pleia2: awwwwwwww!!!
<paultag> pleia2: that was fun :)
<pleia2> Lowell, MA represent!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<paultag> pleia2: shame I could not make it out to CA :)
<pleia2> and when you did I couldn't talk
<paultag> pleia2: quite alright :)
<paultag> doctormoooooo: I need some python love
<paultag> I can't write setup.py files :(
<jono> jcastro, do you have flash installed?
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> jcastro, could you U1 the .deb?
<jono> I can't seem to get it from the Adobe site
<jcastro> the deb just pulls from adobe
<jono> Software Center won't install it
<jono> I want to install it with dpkg
<paultag> jono: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<paultag> jono: you can give it a -d
<paultag> doctormo: that will download the .deb
<paultag> or --download-only, can't remember
<jcastro> jorge@lowgirl:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall
<jcastro> do that
<jcastro> that;ll force it to snag it from adobe
<jono> sweet, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: also, oneiric pro tip, put the update manager on your launcher, then when you're updating everyday it has nice download progress integration and all that, it's <3
<jcastro> for some reason emblems make me happy
<jono> jcastro, sweet
<popey> niiice!
<popey> I am planning to install oneiric on my desktop one day soon
<popey> actually, if I have a sata cable I can tonight
 * popey rummages in the box-o-cables
<paultag> doctormo: doctormo doctormo doctormo
<popey> Nice looking through pleia2's engagement photos on flickr
<popey> although I am insanely jealous of pleia2  living in SF
<pleia2> sometimes I'm jealous of myself when I forget that I'm myself, it's a magical beautiful place
<pleia2> my fiance tells me we'll need to move some day when we have kids, but I pay him no mind :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: so weid to see MJ referred to as fiance
<czajkowski> *weird
<pleia2> czajkowski: sure is!
<czajkowski> pleia2: he did an amazing job of proposing!
<czajkowski> nice blog post also, from both sides of it
<pleia2> I didn't know he had it in him ;) secret romantic he is
<popey> :D
<jcastro> pleia2: your page is awesome, we're kicking ourselves for not documenting our process so meticulously
<pleia2> jcastro: thanks :) I document everything and his idea to have a photographer there created the perfect opportunity
<nigelb> jono: you sent a T-shirt to yourself? :P
<jono> nigelb, nope, seriously, it just randomly arrived
<nigelb> jono: I was pulling that one on "Chief Bacon Officer" :)
<jono> nigelb, that's on his business card
<jcastro> CBO!
<nigelb> jono: ah!
<jono> uploading it to FB
<nigelb> jono: FB is sooo old. Use g+! :P
<jono> bah o G+
<nigelb> jono: when is cloud day?
<jcastro> next monday
<nigelb> cool
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: pong
<jono> jcastro, http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/ needs a fresh deadline
<jcastro> sure, what'd you set as the deadline
<jono> jcastro, let's say Aug 24th
<jono> which is a Wed
<jono> I am pointing people to that page, btw
<jcastro> jono: ok refresh
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<jcastro> I made it a button
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> a button?
<jcastro> also I don't know if you saw the new Mega-Super-Colliding-Button of death.
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<jcastro> for registring, heh
<jono> oh cool
<jono> nice!
<jcastro> yeah, basically I use class="awesome"
<jcastro> which is basically you know, awesome
<jono> jcastro, see my blog, can you get that content on ubuntu-news for me? I have a call coming up
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, thanks, pal
<jono> last call of the week, woohoo!
<nigelb> jcastro: does sponsorship being open mean we cant roll out summmit updates?
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> "now that we need it, can we break it?"
<nigelb> jcastro: exactly :)
<jono> jcastro, oops
<jono> type
<jono> typo
<jono> opening para in my post should be 12.04 LTS
<jono> could you fix it on ubuntu-news?
<popey> jono fixed
<jono> thanks popey
<jono> <-- clutz
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-16
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hey how are you doing
<czajkowski> duanedesign: if you're free at some point mind if I nab you for a short chat at some point please
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i am doing well thank you. Just doing a little catch up work.
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i am free if you want to chat
<czajkowski> duanedesign: thanks
<paultag> Howdy, ya'll
<nigelb> howdy paultag
<rrnwexec> hello community stars. any UCW questions?
<paultag> rrnwexec: nonsir. Are we all set?
<paultag> nigelb: s'new?
<rrnwexec> we are all set :)
<paultag> rrnwexec: great :)
<rrnwexec> thanks to our community rockstars like Paul ::
<paultag> oh ppffft, flattery will get you everywhere
<rrnwexec> aha
<popey> rrnwexec: I am impressed at the work you've done for UCW
<rrnwexec> alan. thank you. i'm pretty jazzed about UCW and i think we can really amp this up.
<rrnwexec> it's time.
<popey> guess I should write my talk! :D
<popey> (before wednesday)
<rrnwexec> hee. that would make some sense ;)
<popey> we're not using learnid are we?
<popey> or at least not compelled to use it
<nigelb> lyz still had trouble at UDW with lernid.
<nigelb> So, I really hope not.
<pleia2> we're hoping to have a PPA ready for cloud days
<popey> well, I'll probably be on windows at work which makes using lernid somewhat problematic
<nigelb> ^ speak of the devil :P
<popey> AIUI
<pleia2> the thread is on the classrom list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-classroom/2011-July/thread.html
<popey> of course when i say 'at work'
<popey> ahem
<pleia2> we'll never switch to lernid exclusively
<nigelb> popey: its now logged for your employer's viewing pleasure :P
<pleia2> it's unreasonable for most attendees who use irc regularly
<popey> nigelb: I am my employer
<popey> :D
<nigelb> drat
<nigelb> pleia2: \o/
<popey> anyone here running oneiric?
<popey> is lightdm properly broken?
<nigelb> <-- lucid
<popey> smart man
 * popey highlights nigelb as the clever one here
<popey> right, I do believe it's bed time
<popey> Good night all!
<pleia2> night popey
<nigelb> night popey!
<rrnwexec> night alan
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-17
<cjohnston> jcastro: you about today?
<daker> does anyone know if there is a ppa for the revamped gwibber ?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/
<daker> thanks popey
<czajkowski> had to kill gwibber all weekend
<czajkowski> running at 100%
<mhall119> I can't wait for the new one
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-09
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's always hot in Florida in summer
<dpm> good morning all
<coolbhavi> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<dpm> coolbhavi, regarding your question on judging the other day, I'm putting together the voting infrastructure with the list of all apps, and we'll send an e-mail with instructions to all judges and probably set up a call later on this afternoon
<coolbhavi> dpm, great :) thanks a lot!
<dpm> no worries :)
<coolbhavi> :) how have you been btw?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> coolbhavi, oops, I hadn't seen your question, I've been good, thanks, just came back from a relaxing holiday last week. And yourself?
<coolbhavi> dpm,  np :) I am fine :)
<dpm> cool :)
<nothingspecial> or lots of output anyway
<nothingspecial> ooops
<khildin> morning all....
<khildin> I have a small question...
<khildin> I'm getting more and more involved in a community and want to learn more about community management.
<khildin> besides jono's book.... where could I look for that?
<dpm> imbrandon, around?
<dpm> imbrandon, when you've got a minute, may I ask you to set the end date for the ubuntu app showdown to 00:01UTC Monday? The deadline is over, and people still think they've got like 10 hours to submit their apps.
<dpm> thanks!
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> ahh yea its localtime on the users machine, will do now
<imbrandon> dpm: ok, Should read "Times UP!" once cache clears ( will read - : - : -  until then unfortunately )
<dpm> imbrandon, that's more than good enough, thanks! Do you know when the cache will be cleared?
<imbrandon> should be less than 10 minutes
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<imbrandon> np, i'll keep an eye out too but i'll be around all day should something not be right
<imbrandon> dpm: there we go, refresh page and it should be good now
<dpm> imbrandon, awesome
 * imbrandon forced it by moving the JS and letting it use the the IMG fallback :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> btw, when are you all shooting for announcing winners ? just curious
<jokerdino> after they go through all 100 of them I guess? :)
<imbrandon> haha wow, that many, awesome :)
<jokerdino> honestly, I am more than excited.
<jokerdino> i only tried a couple of them. can't wait to see which one totally rocks. I hope every one of them are awesome on their own accord.
<imbrandon> yea for real, thats killer, i'm esp excited to see that fogger app, not tried it yet personally but a Recient OSX convert myself ( on the desktop ) I used the app it it modeled after ALOT , will be nice to have it on Ubuntu
<imbrandon> but yea its gonna be tough competition, looked like quite a few good ones
<jokerdino> yeah, i would have died if I were one of the judges :P
<imbrandon> heh :)
<imbrandon> okies /me gets back to fixing up this charm, lemmme just ping should yall need anything :)
<jokerdino> right. that works well. i'll go back to lurking this room =)
<s-fox> o/
<bkerensa> oh jeez
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I just got asked to talk at OSCON for Mozilla
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm sure nobody will ask about Thunderbird :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I hope not :P
<bkerensa> jono: top of the morning
<jono> howdy bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: So do you know when you will need help setting up on Saturday
<jono> bkerensa, indeed, can you be there at 7am?
<bkerensa> jono: you bet.
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2efc97ee8022fe82b1c2248099ae7e829bb13c95?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> dpm, can we go early in a few mins?
<jcastro> man fellas
<jcastro> lightread is so good
<jcastro> I can't believe it's gtk
<dpm> jono, sure, but I'm not finished with pasting the questions yet
<dpm> just sent me the invite and I'll join in
<jono> dpm, np, this is just our weekly sync up
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3e547cf009d5a0a1e65b9c45f3860aef4083f398?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> ok, joining in
<jono> thanks dpm
<balloons> jcastro, you don't use a web rss reader?
<khildin> jono... do you have a minute?
<jono> khildin, hey, on the phone right now
<khildin> np.... :) as long yopu can answer... :P
<khildin> well... got question for you...
<khildin> I am getting more and more involved in the Zentyal community.... you met Jose Antonio Calvo at UDS remember... he is one of the Zentyal defs...
<khildin> question is: where can I find resources (besides your book) on community management....
<khildin> ??
<jcastro> balloons: I do, but this one is so pretty, it makes me want to maybe switch back
<jokerdino> i feel like maybe wanna crash your weekly hangouts =)
<balloons> it has a jcastro recommendation eh?
<jokerdino> are we talking about lightreads?
<jcastro> balloons: I don't get how he got it to look so good
<jcastro> compared to other apps
<jcastro> jokerdino: yeah
<jokerdino> oh i liked it as well :)
<jokerdino> haven't tried it yet but it looks good.
<balloons> no in sc?
<jcastro> no it's an entrant in the contest.
<jokerdino> app showdown
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/lightread
<balloons> offline google reader, +1 from me
<s-fox> hey people, sudden wave of activity :)
<jokerdino> and balloons i can't upgrade my system to qq. upgrade-release tool crashes.
<jokerdino> can't get around testing for alpha :/
<balloons> jokerdino, ohh really?>
<jokerdino> there was a bug report on LP.
<balloons> got specifics on the crash?
<jokerdino> i marked as affecting me.
<balloons> ahh.. which one, do you remember?
<jokerdino> one sec
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1020462
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1020462 in ubuntu-release-upgrader "Precise to Quantal upgrade failed: do-release-upgrade -d failed with ImportError: No module named janitor.plugincore.manager in DistUpgradeQuirks.py" [Critical,Fix released]
<balloons> we wouldn't want little technical issues to prevent you from upgrading and joining in the fun :-)
<jokerdino> hehe :D
<jokerdino> oops it is ninja fixed
<balloons> yea, looks like mterry fixed things up
<jokerdino> you guys are no fun any more.
<balloons> if you do upgrade successfully, can you add the result to the tracker? (success or fail?). This week is our cadence for looking at the isos -- including upgrading ;-)
<jokerdino> balloons: does upgrading from precise being tracked as well?
<jokerdino> if it is, i can help you on that.
<jokerdino> and i am getting a bunch of ISO to test on VM. so yeah
<balloons> yes, we have upgrade "tests" and although there's an automated test upgrader, it never represents people's live systems
<balloons> let me link you
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/16550/testcases/47/results
<balloons> testcase is really simple
<balloons> just upgrade :-)
<jokerdino> hmm great. will report many more bugs =)
<balloons> awesome!
<jokerdino> i'll annoy you in U+1 room in the future =)
<balloons> haha.. while I still have you.. since your on precise, you can do the 12.10 kernel on 12.04 test ;-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kernel
<balloons> being on precise has it's advantages!
<jokerdino> i am a little afraid of custom kernel testing. i'll pass to someone more experienced than me
<jokerdino> or i might do it in the morning. what's the main reason behind this?
<balloons> jokerdino, it's actually really safe and not as scary as you think
<balloons> if things break, you can always reboot to the precise kernel your running now that is working
<jokerdino> that is a little soothing.
<balloons> yes, and of course everything else will still be stable preicse :-)
<balloons> the point of having it is to help the kernel team deliver the updated kernel to 12.04.. They will continue to bring new kernels to support new hardware to 12.04 over the course of it's lifetime
<balloons> this is but the first :-)
<jokerdino> oh right. the hardware support.
<balloons> yes, hence the focus on that page of hardware as well :-)
<balloons> but all hardware is a testcase.. so whether or not it's on the list, it should work if it worked before ;-)
<jokerdino> so, how do i get the kernel?
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/dca3b7f5a8b02a740060cb70e7892c9dfbbd2622?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping me when you're around
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow
<balloons> bah! I noticed my backups haven't been occurring since I switched to quantal a month ago (for some reason all my settings got wiped by the upgrade?!), so I went to update the backup. Halfway thru, I get a read-only filesystem error. Awesome, my main hard disk just died
<jcastro> ouch
<paultag> balloons: :(
<balloons> yea.. time to go pull out the laptop
<paultag> balloons: Try to mount it read-only from a livecd and dump it, or dd the disk onto a secondary from a live cd
<paultag> then try to recover the filesystem
<paultag> that sucks, happened to me too a while back
<paultag> fscking btrfs
<balloons> It keeps seemingly happening to me ;-(
<jcastro> bad drive?
<paultag> yeah, I had ~4 HDs die in 3 years, there might be some issues with a few of the SATA drivers
<paultag> I never bothered to debug it after I got my latest HD working with a changed MoBo
<balloons> jcastro, yes.. I bought enterprise drives from WD
<paultag> yeah, that's what I had too
<paultag> interesting.
<balloons> these guys are meant to go into raid arrays in data centers
<balloons> 5 year warranties, etc
<balloons> this is the third death in 3 years
<paultag> balloons: I'm fairly sure it's the driver barfing
<paultag> I was seeing the same behavior with a bunch of WD HDs I had
<paultag> and I had ~1 die a year
<balloons> I'm getting smart errors, so I don't think it's a driver issue
<jcastro> hmm, I would just try another brand next time perhaps?
<balloons> unless linux is killing the drive?
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, after I switched
<balloons> haha
<balloons> i can see the headlines now
<paultag> balloons: SMART isn't doing much on the driver level, it's tacked on (btw, SMART has been proven to damage drives, just FYI)
<paultag> balloons: I was getting bitmask erorrs in my system log iirc
<paultag> and on the tty, it had some spew there after it locked up
<paultag> can't really remember, it's been a while.
<balloons> yea.. I'm in the weird state were the kernel has me covered.. drive is read only now
<balloons> it may never boot again
<balloons> it probably will, but anything is posisble
<paultag> it used to boot just fine for me, it won't start writing bad kruft to the disk anyway
<balloons> I've had it both ways
<paultag> but it would take a few minutes for it to lock up again
<balloons> one drive lasted months in a broken state.. the other died on the spot
<paultag> just mount it ro from a live cd
<balloons> never to boot again
 * balloons goes off to find a spare drive
<jcastro> freezer trick!
<jono> balloons, ready in a few mins?
<balloons> jono, yea, my laptop is ready
<paultag> jcastro: oven trick dude - http://xbox-experts.com/tutorial/oven-bake/
<jono> balloons, cool
<dpm> calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> jcastro, actually I'll just return the drive and get a new one under warranty. They've been good about replacing them
<balloons> which I suppose is a plus.. I'd rather they just lasted
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/db91165a53806267edd72cde15cb6a3aac74e61b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, I lost you
<jono> mhall119, man, they keep rolling in
<jono> :-)
<jono> grabbing lunch...
<mhall119> jono: tell me about it
<paultag> mhall119: did you get your lintian checks working?
<mhall119> paultag: dholbach wrote a separate arb-lint script already
<paultag> mhall119: shame :(
<paultag> it'd be nice to use standard tools, that way you can use, well, standard tools on top
<mhall119> paultag: true, but he was already hacking on it before I asked you
<mhall119> might be a good long-term project though
<paultag> mhall119: if you want to see a creative way to add a new lintian-compat tool -- http://packages.qa.debian.org/l/lintian4python.html
<paultag> mhall119: that adds a wrapper script / new checks dir, which you could just as easily added as a lintian profile
<mhall119> paultag: I'll put it on my "to look at when I'm not crazy busy" file
 * mhall119 gets a ladder
<paultag> you need lackies, dude
<mhall119> I need minions
<paultag> yar
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> man, I say "um" way too much when I screencast
<mhall119> me too :(
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> I'm going to have to redo this video
<popey> whats the video about jcastro ?
<jcastro> popey: it's a newer, simpler video explaining juju
<jcastro> but I think it's going to end up being a rehearsal
<jcastro> probably easier to reshoot it and have a sign on my monitor saying "don't say um, idiot."
<popey> talk slower
<popey> it helps prevent ums
<czajkowski> jcastro: write what you need to say out before hand ?
<jcastro> yeah I just got cocky and thought I could turn a one off into a proper video
<jcastro> "I can do this in one take"
<popey> sounds too scripted if you do that czajkowski i find :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> though maybe an outline
<jcastro> underneath the "don't say ummm"
<czajkowski> popey: can do, depends on the person.
<czajkowski> I have to write things out helps me slow down
<bkerensa> jono: can you by chance bring some of the cool breeze from the bay when you come up this weekend?
<jono> bkerensa, hah
<jono> hot?
<ajmitch> bkerensa: I'll swap you
<bkerensa> jono: well its been 85-90 everyday for the last few days
<bkerensa> with humidity
<bkerensa> =/
<jono> bkerensa, same here :-)
<jono> speaking personally, I love it
<jono> I love the heat
<bkerensa> jono: really? SF showed 53 on weather channel the other day
<bkerensa> =/
<jono> bkerensa, I don't live in SF
<bkerensa> Ahh I forget
<jono> I live in the East Bay - it is much warmer out here
<bkerensa> pleia2: send the cool then! :P
 * popey agrees
<popey> jono lives in a lovely part of town!
<popey> we need another UDS out there :)
<jono> popey, :-)
<bkerensa> popey: on the boat
<jono> mhall119, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-10
<jokerdino> balloons: around?
<mhall119> jono: getting the final list together
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah, i spent the last few days on the east coast - HOT!
<jono> thanks mhall119
<pleia2> but about to take ofd for nice cool sf :)
<jono> pleia2, it is nice this way :-)
<jono> mhall119, heading to cook dinner, just leave the number in my email for the count
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> jono: sure thing
<jokerdino> eh people, how does this QA site works?
<jokerdino> i am not sure if I submited my result already or if it is failing on me.
<jokerdino> oops, never mind. It looks fine from another list.
<bkerensa> jono: any tips for speaking at OSCON? :P
<IdleOne> bkerensa: Start off with a joke. My personal favourite is the one about the two muffins.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I do not know that joke... Is it like wat? :P
<IdleOne> there were two muffins in an oven. First muffin says to the second muffin, Is it hot in here? The second muffin answers, Holy crap a talking muffin!
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> :D
<IdleOne> hehe
<jono> bkerensa, just be confident, make sure your content is interesting, and don't try to sound too clever :-)
<dpm> morning all
<philipballew_> morning dpm
<dpm> hi philipballew_
<jokerdino> hi dpm philipballew_ and sense
<sense> good morning, jokerdino
<jokerdino> i invariably upgraded to QQ and now wondering whether it was a smart move after all =)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi jokerdino
<dpm> hey dholbach
<jokerdino> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm, hi jokerdino
<jokerdino> heya popey as wel
<jokerdino> just upgraded to qq. so yeah
<philipballew_> howdy jokerdino
<philipballew_> its like everyone is waking up!
<jokerdino> yes totally haha
<philipballew_> here in ca everyone wants to sleep now. Odd since its the coolest part of the day.
<jokerdino> it's like 3 pm here and i feel so sleepy
<philipballew_> 12.pm here,
<jokerdino> philipballew_: 12am you mean?
<philipballew_> yes.
<philipballew_> its like 1am here jokerdino :)
<jokerdino> 4 pm here.
<philipballew_> where you live again>
<jokerdino> singapore.
<jokerdino> oops. one hour late
<jokerdino> philipballew_: --^
<philipballew_> ive never been there jokerdino
<jokerdino> i live here for some 4 years
<philipballew_> nice, whered you move from?
<jokerdino> India.
<dholbach> jokerdino, and where in India do you live?
<jokerdino> My family is based in Chennai
<dholbach> ah nice :)
<jokerdino> not sure if you have heard of that one. it is in the south :)
<dholbach> yes, I've heard of it, but have never been to the South of India
<dholbach> one day :)
<jokerdino> haha. i hope you don't mind the city
<dholbach> why?
<jokerdino> i meant the city's weather. oops.
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<dholbach> I already thought: that's a bit less local patriotism than I expected :-P
<jokerdino> haha; sometimes it doesn't hurt to be truthful :-p
<dholbach> a friend of mine is going to South of India in a few weeks (although I'm not quite sure yet where he'll go) - so I'm full of envy :)
<jokerdino> heh
<jokerdino> maybe he can tell me what he liked about the place
<dholbach> as I said, I'm not even sure he'll go to Chennai - but I'll let you know in case he does ;-)
<jokerdino> thanks ;)
<daker_> Take it or leave it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWxD5E-zzIU
<jokerdino> balloons: on today?
<dpm> hi mhall119, good morning, if you're online already, would you mind posting this to the ubuntuappshowdown subreddit? https://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/heads-up-to-all-ubuntu-app-showdown-participants/
<dpm> thanks
<mhall119> dpm: was Klout submitted in time?
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wbrgc/heads_up_to_all_ubuntu_app_showdown_participants/
<dpm> mhall119, thanks! Klout was a few hours late, but I thought we could be flexible considering they've put 3 weeks of work on it. But I simply added anything I saw this morning on my app-review-board folder, not adding anything else after that
<dpm> mhall119, how's the PPA packages installation script coming along, can we give it to judges already?
<mhall119> dpm: I have individual install snippets for each app we have a package for
<mhall119> but dholbach has been working in branches to fix some for the ARB
<mhall119> so I don't know which the judges should be using
<dpm> mhall119, hm, we already have that. I was thinking of a script that you can run once and installs all apps
<dpm> mhall119, could you create such a script?
<mhall119> yeah, should only take a few minutes
<dpm> mhall119, cool. The survey for voting is ready to hand over to judges. If you could finish your script in the next few hours, then we can sync up with the judges and start the voting.
<s-fox> dpm,  nice blog post. really helpful and informative. thank you
<dpm> s-fox, glad you found it useful, thanks :)
<jcastro> wow that trello board is epic
<s-fox> 150 applicants, that is a great turnout
<jcastro> hahah
<jcastro> man, 150
<jcastro> that is so huge
<s-fox> i wonder how many people this is their first stab at development on ubuntu
<jcastro> yeah maybe at the end there should be a survey to find out all that kind of stuff
<s-fox> or even with python etc
<jokerdino> 150?
<jokerdino> surely that is not a typo?
<dpm> jcastro, yes, I think we'll do that
<dpm> jokerdino, nope, not a typo, we've got a spreadsheet with 148 submissions, of which about 135 are valid
<jokerdino> good luck judges >_>
<dpm> don't take the numbers as set in stone, though
<jokerdino> are there any packages for QQ?
<dpm> what's qq?
<s-fox> how long do you expect it to be until all have been reviewed and voted on?
<mhall119> s-fox: many of them mentioned being new to Ubuntu development
<mhall119> (or development at all, for that matter)
<jokerdino> dpm: Quantal. :/
<s-fox> mhall119,  excellent
<dpm> jokerdino, all entries had to be for 12.04
<s-fox> fresh faces, new ideas. can't be a bad thing
<mhall119> s-fox: nope, got some really cool apps made too
<jokerdino> dpm: i know. i was just checking if there are any nice developers planning ahead.. :)
<dpm> s-fox, the initial idea was to have a winner by the end of the week. Despite the exceeded expectations on number of submissions, I think we can still make it by the end of the week
<s-fox> cool, that is great :)
 * dpm takes a break
<jcastro> dholbach: we're on IRC in 15 right?
<dholbach> jcastro, not sure, but that's what's in the calendar
<jcastro> jono: are we meeting in ~10?
<jono> jcastro, we are doing an app dev catch-up then
<jono> we will be back to normal meetings next week
<jcastro> okey
<jcastro> \m/ no IRC status.
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 lets hop on G+ in 9m
 * jcastro goes off to party/work.
<jono> lol
<dpm> :)
<dpm> Pictag is a quite a neat little app too, I wished Shotwell did that http://toabctl.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/pictag-released
<dholbach> dpm, it has +3 :)
<dpm> \o/
<s-fox> Nice application, sort of reminds me of iphoto :)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> yup
<dpm> yep!
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c08dbee1d813b5a2ea3862fa839ca0925f71c6c2?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<s-fox> back later
<jcastro> jono: wow that was fast, I'm back up.
<jono> jcastro, cool :-)
<jcastro> "tell them it takes 3 hours, that way when you do it in 10 minutes you look awesome."
<jcastro> dpm: I have an open bounty if there's another question you want
<dpm> thanks a lot jcastro, I think it's fine for now, I think most of the questions have got an answer now, I think now the tricky part is either get the poster to accept the answer or get more upvotes. But if I spot a good one that could need an answer, I'll definitely come to you
<dpm> and I've started building up rep, so I should start giving out some bounties too!
<jcastro> yeah so I think at some point we need to go through the tag and vote/edit the ones we think we will be useful for future generations
<jcastro> 3 or 4 people voting in the tag should be enough to separate the wheat from the chaff
<jcastro> 290 questions on app-dev this month if you're looking for a metric
<jcastro> ^^^
<dpm> cool, yeah, I want to do a 'metrics' blog post at the end of the contest, this is really useful too (290, wow!)
<dpm> there are also 4 or 5 that need a few votes for closing too
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<IdleOne> jcastro: you're the resident metal fanatic right?
<IdleOne> you probably seen this already but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzk_K2yXeWo&feature=related Enjoy.
<IdleOne> actually really like this version
<balloons> wow.. all voice with drums
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, can you send me the PPA script?
<mhall119> jono: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/appshowdowninstall.sh
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: note that the script installs the submitted package, not anything we've been changing to ready them for the ARB
<jono> mhall119, fine with me, so long as it runs
<mhall119> let me know if it has problems, I haven't tried it yet
<jono> mhall119, cool, spinning up a VM now
<jcastro> bkerensa: there's an entire thread on hp cloud account stuff, can you check your ubuntu account?
<jcastro> bkrensa@
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah looking through the thread... I see I mentioned it was not enabled but I dont see any response
<bkerensa> let me grab the mailing list archive
<jcastro> well, either way whichever account you gave me is enabled
<jcastro> you should see the counter for price go up and then an adjustment
<jcastro> imbrandon: right? Is this what happened to you?
 * jcastro checks his
<bkerensa> jcastro: hmm ok well I have a invoice and HP Support says I definitely do not have free services =/
<jcastro> on the account you gave me?
<jcastro> then email me all your info
<jcastro> I'll get on it asap
<jcastro> hey so like they also only turned it on last week or so
<jcastro> so this isn't for any usage prior to that is it?
<balloons> jcastro, I was wondering as well..I got an email today from my account rep talking about the freemium services I could signup for
<bkerensa> ideally the HP Sales person said if an account has free service that on their billing end they would just see a flag that nulls the invoices
<imbrandon> jcastro: reading backscroll
<jono> mhall119, script works
<jono> installing now
<jono> although I have to press Enter for each PPA
<imbrandon> jcastro: yea, i had $67 charge then it said right below -$67 adjustment
<jono> mhall119, is there a way to do this without having to press enter? maybe just provide a list of PPAs that people can cut and paste into their sources.liust?
<mhall119> jono: I can put a -y flag on, that looks like it would stop it from prompting
<jono> ok cool, mhall119 :-)
<doctormon> hello jono
<mhall119> jono: done, download the latest version of the script
<jono> thanks mhall119, I just hacked it here
<jono> testing now
<jono> hey doctormon
<jono> mhall119, adding the -y seems to work
<jono> much nicer :-)
<doctormon> Congrats on the running of the opt app competition, looks like a nice response.
<jono> mhall119, looks like there was an issue with https://launchpad.net/~michaeleekk/+archive/ppa
<jono> doctormon, thanks!
<jono> yeah we have been delighted with the response :-)
<doctormon> jono: No expenses app though.
<jono> doctormon, :-)
<bkerensa> jono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085056/
<bkerensa> damn unity crashed
<jono> bkerensa, eh?
<bkerensa> jono: its with -y flags for repository and install
<jono> bkerensa, yeah, I know, I have it working here
<jono> thanks though, bkerensa
<bkerensa> oh
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok following up, gimme a day or so turn around with them, etc.
<bkerensa> jcastro: no worries :) I just wanna get work done for mhall119 on SUMO before end of cycle :)
<jcastro> I want to say "go ahead and go and we'll sort it" but that would be unwise
<jcastro> I do have a $20 aws credit I got from amazon I can send you if you wanna rock that though
<jono> mhall119, the package installation line doesnt work
<jono> mhall119, lots of Unable to locate package errors
<jono> and some version errors
<jono> mhall119, can you take a look at the script and test it on your system to ensure it works?
<mhall119> jono: does it give you an error?
<mhall119> hmmm, I wonder if some packages aren't published in their PPA
<mhall119> version errors mean they uploaded a new version after the deadline
<mhall119> I think
<mhall119> jono: maybe it would be better to put each package on it's own apt-get install line?
<jono> mhall119, whatever you think is best
<jono> can you look into getting this completed today so we can go live with it tomorrow?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, downloading an ISO so I can create a VM
<jono> thanks mhall119
<s-fox> ping mhall119  :)
<mhall119> s-fox: pong
<mhall119> congrats, by the way
<doctormon> mhall119: He won?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> but his app passed review
<mhall119> in the ARB queue
<mhall119> so it's half way to being in the software center
<s-fox> mhall119:  i have sketchy connection.  i got an email that looks like i need to do something to my app
<mhall119> s-fox: yeah, see my revisions here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-app-reviews/myshortcuts/
<s-fox> looks like you made a branch and did a couple fixes
<mhall119> s-fox: you should apply the same changes to your branch
<s-fox> that could be done with a merge proposal right?
<mhall119> depends
<mhall119> daniel's apps-brancher would try and get the code a few different ways, and stuff it into a bzr branch
<mhall119> so if it got yours from your PPA, then my branch won't share a version history with yours
<mhall119> but you can just copy/paste the files into your branch
<mhall119> gah I'm spoiled
<mhall119> installing Ubuntu in a VM to test these submission apps
<mhall119> and I caught myself things "I can't believe it takes nearly 10 minutes to install this"
<doctormon> mhall119: Ah so not he won, but we won ;-)
<mhall119> doctormon: indeed
<s-fox> was it only the file in the po directory you changed?
<doctormon> s-fox: Have you ever used meld?
<s-fox> no
<doctormon> s-fox: useful graphical diffing tool. can work over entire dir
<s-fox> looks like all the changes were to that single file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-app-reviews/myshortcuts/revision/2
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<jono> you there?
<s-fox> oh, maybe not...
<s-fox> this is impossible
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jcastro> yo
<jono> jcastro, you are in Portland Mon/Tues, right?
<jcastro> yeah, I get in sunday night
<jcastro> should be in ~9pm on sunday night
<jono> jcastro, ok, I want to put a sync up in the calendar
<jcastro> similar to robbie
<jono> when are you free?
<jcastro> let me check the schedule
<jono> ok
<jcastro> jono: ok, anytime monday is fine
<jcastro> our thing is tuesday @ 1:30 to EOD
<jcastro> so other than those ~4 hours I can go whenevs
<jono> jcastro, ok, let me check
<greg-g> jcastro: how long are you in Portland? I want to put a sync up/drink up in the calendar with you :)
<jcastro> greg-g: Mon/Tue/Wed
<jono> jcastro, Monday at 2pm?
<jcastro> that rocks
<jcastro> greg-g: actually Mon/Tue
<greg-g> eek, I get in around 4:30 Tuesday
<jono> jcastro, cool, invite sent
<jcastro> My year has been mega travel, I can't spare an entire week every conference
<jono> greg-g, cool, you are going to be there?
<jcastro> jono: cool, I was assuming we'd be hanging out anyway
<jcastro> it's like us, mims, jim baker is coming
<jcastro> we'll have ninja kerensa
<greg-g> jono: yep, speaking at OSCON, on Wed
<jono> jcastro, yeah, just that shit gets real for me at CLS/OSCON so I wanted to get it in the calendar
<jono> greg-g, sweet
<jcastro> jono: /me nods
<jono> greg-g, what topic?
<jcastro> it's that important oreilly author vibe
<jcastro> "OMG YOU WROTE THAT BOOK."
<greg-g> Open Education track.. I'm talking on the work I'm doing at CC: LRMI
<greg-g> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/speaker/139967
<jcastro> I wonder if Bill and Kyle are coming, that would complete the bag of you-remember gang
<greg-g> hah
<jcastro> my tripit says Ilan is close too
<jono> jcastro, haha, that would be fun
<greg-g> jcastro: what time do you leave?
<jcastro> greg-g: oh cool, you come in just in time for the puppet party that night
<jcastro> I leave like 8am on wed
<greg-g> ahh, well then, I shall see you tuesday night somewhere, puppet party?
<greg-g> put me on the list or whatever ;)
<jono> jcastro, there is no author vibe :-)
<jcastro> jono: omfg, what animal did they put on the cover of _your book_
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "oh really? mine is a camel."
<jcastro> I wonder if there's a rule for oreilly that the animal must be extant, I envision a juju book with like a velociraptor ....
 * jcastro rubs chin
<greg-g> O'Reilly authoers are a dime a dozen     ;)
<greg-g> and apparently I'll never be one since I typo too much
<jcastro> back in the day they were invaluable to me
<jcastro> these days I am finding a hard time finding value in tech books though
<jcastro> for me personally
<jono> jcastro, haha
<jono> I don't have the kudos to have an animal
<jono> I find tech books handy for planes
<jono> and I use planes as a means to learn new skills
<jono> but rarely reference them when working
<jcastro> "well, we find you don't deserve an animal, we can give you an inanimate object though"
<jcastro> "well what do you have?" "a ball of rubber bands" "SOLD."
<greg-g> how about... a ball of rubberbands?! That's like totally Americana, and you're newly American, so it works!"
<jcastro> it would have been too obvious if it was a herd of cats
<jono> haha
<jono> the cover I asked for they told me was too expensive to produce
<jono> I had this cool idea of a jigsaw puzzle of different faces
<jono> a really diverse looking cover
<jono> and I got a rubberband ball and a few other options
<jono> the other options were not cool
<greg-g> ...and the rubberband ball was?
<greg-g> (kidding, I kind of like it)
<jcastro> it makes sense for the book
<mhall119> so it turns out adding over 100 ppa is sloooooow
<jono> greg-g, lol
<jono> I would have preferred to have another cover
<jono> but hey, at least it is vaguely memorable :-)
<s-fox> well that was fun lol
<jono> mhall119, how is it coming along?
<s-fox> mhall119,  i downloaded your branch, made the changes to my app, repackaged with quickly and then released back to the ppa. within launchpad i just did the mp and then accepted it.
<s-fox> i *think* the only thing left to do is update the thing for the software centre now
<czajkowski> mhall119: parts of LP were down earlier on
<mhall119> s-fox: I sent my branch for voting on to get it into the software center
<mhall119> czajkowski: I noticed :(
<czajkowski> wasn;t down for long and the channel was updated with the notice
<czajkowski> been off sick for last 2 days, but I suspect keeping an eye on the channel in case there are updates
<s-fox> updated with new tar.gz file :)
<s-fox> okay mhall119 , thank you :-)
<s-fox> um i know it isn't need now but I am not so hot on launchpad. did i do the update rebuild thing correctly? https://launchpad.net/~silver-fox/+archive/myshortcuts
<s-fox> latest version should be 12.07
<jono> mhall119, how is the script coming along?
<jcastro> jono: are you guys watching The Newsroom?
<jcastro> it's by West wing-guy
<jono> jcastro, not yet
<jono> I heard it god pretty awful reviews
<jcastro> people seem to be loving it
<jcastro> I think it's good
<jcastro> it's basically the same show though, heh, just with a news anchor instead of the president.
<jcastro> but the cool thing is the show is set X months behind current events, so it's like a hypothetical thing on how they would have reported a recent event vs. news outlets
<jcastro> it's kinda neat
<mhall119> jono: it's running on my VM
<mhall119> seems to be working now, with the newest version on people.u.c
<mhall119> jono: it'll print a warning if it can't install one, but it'll move on to the next
<jono> mhall119, and it pulls in the packages?
<mhall119> jono: most of them
<jono> mhall119, are you still fixing it?
<mhall119> no, the ones it doesn't pull it probably don't have a binary package in the PPA
<s-fox> goodbye.
<mhall119> as far as I can tell, the script works now
<mhall119> though dpkg is throwing erros on my VM
<jono> mhall119, ok gotcha
<jono> I am testing again now
<mhall119> jono: I redirected most of the output to /dev/null, so don't be surprised if it's not printing anything
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<mhall119> you know, I've been impressed with the quality of the icons people made for their apps too
<mhall119> only a few seem to have used the stock circle-of-friends icon
<mhall119> bah, dpkg isn't printing useful errors :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-11
<jono> mhall119, ok so your script most of the apps for me
<cjohnston> mhall119: still on for Thursday?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yup
<cjohnston> 6:30am?
<mhall119> jono: which ones didn't it get?
<mhall119> cjohnston: 6:30 and you're a dead man
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I don't get off till 7:30, so I think your safe
<mhall119> good
<mhall119> call me when you're in Lakeland, make sure I'm awake
<mhall119> otherwise you can make the kids breakfast
<cjohnston> dog food it is
<jokerdino> o.O
<cjohnston> tell Michelle to please not go to any trouble to make me anything
 * mhall119 will double-check the lods
<cjohnston> I don't know if she was planning on it, but I've had her breakfast before ;-)
<mhall119> she wasn't :P
<mhall119> I might make eggs and toast, if you're lucky
<cjohnston> I'll make eggs before I leave work
<mhall119> bring some with you then :)
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> then I might as well just come there and cook eggs
<cjohnston> otherwise they would be cold
<mhall119> yeah, but then they're *my* eggs
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Guten Morgen
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<czajkowski> bkerensa: jcastro you may be able to help here. Weekly Goal Progress in the yellow squad. http://bit.ly/NpF1QP  If you know Juju we want to talk to you!
<cjohnston> mornin
<jokerdino> dholbach: around?
<jokerdino> is there any MOTU work that I can do / learn in 12.10?
<dholbach> jokerdino, yes, of course
<dholbach> I'd suggest to read the first few articles in http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<jokerdino> I read them for 12.04  cycle. but I'll reread =)
<dholbach> and at 15 UTC Bhavani will give a session about getting started with Ubuntu development in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> we also mentioned a couple of things you can work on at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative
<jokerdino> not sure if that is too late for that session. i'll check that out.
<dholbach> and you can always ask in #ubuntu-motu if you have any questions
<dholbach> awesome
<jokerdino> hmm nice. i just don't know what things i can busy myself with.
<dholbach> maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> maybe somebody has something they know you could have a look at
<jokerdino> alright. i'll join the channel.
<dholbach> I'm unfortunately a bit busy with some other stuff right now or I'd help you find something
<jokerdino> heh i can wait. sorry for disturbing.
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> no need to wait
<dholbach> there's a lot of superhelpful guys in the the channel
<dholbach> and you can always just ask
<jokerdino> oh hmm okay then.
<jokerdino> i am in that channel now. you can proceed with your work then.. :))
<dholbach> keep up the good work!
<dholbach> I hope you can find something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative
<jokerdino> hmm yeah looking through :)
<jokerdino> brb dinner.
<jcastro> I can't really understand most of pitti's work
<jcastro> but it looks like he's making a bunch of progress
<nigelb> lol
<s-fox> Hello
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm all set?
<dpm> o/
<dholbach> yes
<balloons> si senor!
<jcastro> yeah!
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/48f831cc2c14cb81c393831aae84e183c2ce4b26?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> nice!
 * balloons reinstalling plugin
<czajkowski> bkerensa_: alive yet?
<jono> mhall119, are you joining us?
<dpm> anyway, calling it a day...
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa_> czajkowski: I'm just now awake... I'm going to grab breakfast real quick but then I'm all ears
<czajkowski> bkerensa_: if you get a chance join #lp-dev and poke gary re the juju mp
<bkerensa_> czajkowski: channel seems to be empty
<pleia2> #launchpad-dev
<czajkowski> bkerensa_: #launchpad-dev
<czajkowski> sorry I use the short
<balloons> ok, so who's used pulseaudio to direct sound to different outputs? Last night I had the awesome first time experience doing this. I played two videos at once and put in two different headsets. My wife watched one, I watched the other ;-)
<nothingspecial> That sounds like being married
<nothingspecial> :D
<dholbach> alright, time to call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> ashams, ليلة سعيدة :)
<ashams> gtranslate works ;)
<bkerensa> ashams: Merhaba
<bkerensa> ;)
<ashams> bkerensa, you guys fabulous :)
<jono> mhall119, you there?
<doctormon> ashams: Yes
<nigelb> balloons: wow, that's awesome.
<balloons> nigelb, I was pretty impressed :-)
<nigelb> balloons: I saw one-up of that.
<nigelb> Running pulseaudio on android
<nigelb> and having your android's sound redirected to the computer.
<balloons> yes, I believe jcastro did such a thing
<balloons> it's really really cool when it works
<nigelb> Yeah, I saw a demo from one of the pulseaudio devs (who happens to be a friend)
<doctormon> Reminds me of the xbmc firefox plugin.
<doctormon> You go to a youtube video, press the little xbmc button and it gets forwarded to the TV like magic.
<doctormon> VERY useful.
<nigelb> wow.
<balloons> wow
<jcastro> I just redirected over bluetooth
<jcastro> not at the pulse level
<jcastro> that would be perfect
<nigelb> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5-phFVfZnQ
<nigelb> But of course this needs people to actually install pulse on android.
<jcastro> that is totally fine
 * jcastro will check when he gets off the phone
<jcastro> thanks for the tip!
<nigelb> It's a video that makes me go wow every time :)
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<jono> hey mhall119
<akgraner> jono, jcastro (or someone else) - what bot is used in the IRC channels at UDS?  And who maintains it?
<jono> akgraner, no idea
<jono> mhall119, did you see my other msg in -accomplishments?
<jcastro> akgraner:  AlanBell or jussi knows
<akgraner> jono - ok....back to the drawing board then...hmmm....
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> I think it's tsimpson? *guess*
<akgraner> jcastro,  - that would make sense ....thanks
<AlanBell> it is
<bodhi_zazen> Has there been any discussion on the wiki search function ?
<jono> mhall119, did you see my last email re. survey?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-12
<mhall119> jono: how do I access the survey?
<jono> mhall119, it is in th eMy Surveys view
<jono> mhall119, forwarded you the login details
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: the bot is udsbotu
<mhall119> jono: removed, and the ones I could fix are published and can be installed now
<jono> perfect, thanks mhall119
<jono> we can send out the survey tomorrow
<bkerensa> jono: Do you know any go to people on the U1 team? looking to see if raffling a U1 upgrade might be in cards for OSCON?
<jono> bkerensa, sure, email stuart.langridge@canonical.com
<jono> bkerensa, also, would you mind doing one final push to the portland user groups to invite them to CLS?
<bkerensa> jono: ahh stuart? huh I thought he did security :P and yeah no problem its on my to do list for tonight
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<jono> no bkerensa, Stuart works on the U1 futures team
<jono> I am sure he can you a few upgrade prizes :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<nothingspecial> morning dpm
<dpm> hey nothingspecial
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> dpm: morning - really good turn out on this app thing you were running
<dpm> hi elfy, absolutely :)
<elfy> good to see some postivity intead of the incessant whining we get on the coalface on the forums :)
<nothingspecial> some quality stuff also :)
<hobgoblin> yep
<dpm> dholbach, hast du eine Minute für einen kürzen Hangout?
<dholbach> ja klar
<dholbach> dpm, hangout gestartet
 * dpm makes a short break
<philipballew_> i see its morning in Europe again
<doctormon> elfy: How are the forums these days?
<czajkowski> *yawns* morning
<elfy> doctormon: pretty good on the whole :)
<doctormon> elfy: is it not being used much for support like it used to since askubuntu?
<nothingspecial> still plenty of support there doctormon
<elfy> it is - some like AU some like the forums - I tend to support on AU and chat/mod on the forum
<elfy> too many people seem to stop posting if staff do as though we are all gurus :(
<elfy> I hide my beans for a reason lol
<doctormon> elfy: lol, I should really check if I have any messages on UF
<elfy> :P
<doctormon> Yeah someone was complimenting me on my signature.
<elfy> I can't remember what your forum nick was
<elfy> I'm getting old :)
<doctormon> er, doctormo
<elfy> oh - see what I mean lol
<doctormon> elfy: Good job I checked it, the sig was old, still saying I was loco leader.
<elfy> lol
<doctormon> elfy: I was expecting you to have been on UF since the dawn, but your profile clearly says 2007. Nice 10 posts a day though :-D
<elfy> doctormon: yea - there are another ~4000 out there with me - but as aguest - there was a mistake with my account
<elfy> I've been pretty much constant since 2007 though
<s-fox> ping ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> s-fox: yes?
<s-fox> Hey ajmitch , just seen your email about myshortcuts. I wondered what I need to do about it
<ajmitch> dholbach has updated it in a branch
<s-fox> okay, i just wanted to check :) thank you dholbach
<dholbach> de rien
<s-fox> nothing?
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> well thank you anyway.  i will have to have a look at the changes in your branch dholbach , i didn't think i had any dependancies. haha
<cjohnston> mornin
<dpm> Yes! we're getting more people to help with the appshowdown reviews!
<dpm> If anyone in the channel can help or know someone who can, please join or tell them to join #ubuntu-arb
<AlanBell> dpm: presume you want people who know if a debian rules file is following policy rather than people to just install stuff and have a play with it?
<dpm> AlanBell, exactly, they must have at least some experience in *creating* packages themselves
<doctormon> dpm: There's a big difference between knowing how to create packages and being aware of debian policy.
<dpm> doctormon, absolutely. I think you are knowledgeable on both, fancy volunteering for helping with reviews? #ubuntu-arb is just a /join away ;-)
<s-fox> Hello
<elfy> hello s-fox
<s-fox> hi elfy , how are you?
<elfy> good thanks :)
<elfy> having a bit of a facepalm moment with the uk mailing list lol
<s-fox> why is that? typo?
<AlanBell> elfy: yeah, I know
<elfy> indeed AlanBell
<elfy> wasn't quite expecting the last paragraph ...
<doctormon> dpm: What would you like?
<dpm> doctormon, if you could drop into #ubuntu-arb and review a couple of apps, that'd be really helpful. A review takes from 5 to 20 mins. Just ping dholbach or mhall119 and they should help you get started
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 can you set up the hangout and invite me and didrocks
<dholbach> will do
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 my meeting has run over by a few mins
<jcastro> dpm: I have a question here: https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/ex5srVLNFnS
<jcastro> wrt. reviews
<jcastro> looks like ronald might be able to help
<dpm> jcastro, cool, replied!
<jono> dholbach, what is the hangout URL?
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1a85fead5aecbe8ac4456a402a2db64e3e1cb5dc?authuser=0
<jcastro> heh cool
<jcastro> http://conference.opensuse.org/indico//conferenceDisplay.py?confId=3
<jcastro> the next suse conference is at the Caribe Royale
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> Ubuntu hotel? :D
<czajkowski> <3 Caribe Royale hotel
<Pici> heh
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> sorry I had to nip off
<dholbach> no worries
<jono> dholbach, did you want a quick call, or we can do it tomorrow if you like?
<dholbach> as you like it, I have a bit of time right now
<dholbach> but tomorrow's good too
<jono> dholbach, cool, lets do it now
<dholbach> rock on
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/32ef8e1331b444c11970c5e2f635e85075d21dcd?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> dpm: are we all set on the survey now?
<dpm> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> cool, I'm going to go back to app reviews then
<dpm> mhall119, sure, thanks
<dpm> ok, I really need to run now, see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> -< lunch
<bkerensa> jono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088501/ <-- CLS wat?
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<jono> bkerensa, thanks for spreading the word, things are shaping up to be an awesome show!
<bkerensa> Indeed
<jono> lunch
<bkerensa> jono: is attendee list bigger than last year so far?
<bkerensa> kk ttyl
<jono> bkerensa, indeed
<jono> mhall119, can we have a quick G+ hangout
<mhall119> jono: sure
<doctormon> jono: Wish I could go, tried to make it but it's turned into a busy year.
<doctormon> Don't supposed you want to hold the next one in Boston ;-)
<jono> doctormon, CLS?
<doctormon> Yes
<jono> doctormon, it is likely to be wherever OSCON is, so usually Portland
<jono> we have a good home there now :-)
<doctormon> You know where all the restaurants are in Portlandia :-P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey all
 * dpm packs lunch and goes to the beach
<akgraner> In my search for a quote on community - I found this page - http://commonquote.com/author/6444/jono-bacon  (go jono)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: heya
<jcastro> when I get back from OSCON
<jcastro> let's link up wrt. the hangout?
<jcastro> popey: don't forget you said you'd get us a logo!
<popey> yeah, got someone who said he would, nothing yet, will poke him
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: got any news from the person?
<popey> no, will poke over the weekend
<popey> when is the first hangout on air happening?
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: 26th, alpha 3 release day
<popey> cool
<popey> be good to figure out a way to embed the hangout in a page..
<popey> can't be hard :)
<popey> i know a man who can
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, afaik it's a youtube link, maybe you can embed it as a youtube video as soon as we have the link
<popey> yeah, i reckon we can do it easily
<balloons> jono, I blame you for getting crazy train stuck in my head now
<jono> balloons, haha
<jono> balloons, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, jcastro all set?
<dholbach> yes
<dpm> yep
<jcastro> yep!
<jono> balloons, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, jcastro https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fb94773bc9d79d0a8f8356db9843e2b1b50cc806?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: pong, time and date set for the session
<jcastro> oh what;s the date?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: July 26th, 19UTC
<jcastro> :-/ I can't do it on that day
<jcastro> on a call, I'll ping you in a few
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: hey so I can do an hour on that day, but not any longer as I fly out to holiday that night
<jcastro> <-- quick lunch, brb
<bkerensa> huh Ubuntu people are arriving for OSCON already :)
<dholbach> have a great WE everyone!
<dpm> ok calling it a day, have a great weekend!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: Is it fine from 19 to 20 UTC?
<jcastro> yeah, but if we could do it earlier it would be much better, in case we want to go longer
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, is 30 mins earlier fine? I'll be at school before
<jcastro> you don't need to be there for the whole thing
<jcastro> I mean last time we did it it was like 3 hours
<jcastro> so maybe start an hour earlier and make it 2 hours?
<jcastro> and then like, I can handle the first part.
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, I'll let the speakers know, I've got bkerensa and bdmurray, for half and hour each one
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah I think 2 hours minimum is best since there were quite a bit of questions last time... In fact have you consider allowing us to stream the hangout live on OMG? I think it would significantly increase the amount of questions and engagement.
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> how long did we go last time?
<jcastro> like 3 hours right?
<JoseeAntonioR> we could embed the youtube link in omg
<JoseeAntonioR> I've got nhandler in AirBot, and we've got #ubuntu-on-air for chat
<JoseeAntonioR> s/in/working in
<bkerensa> jcastro: like 3 hours and jono even got worn out and had to bail :P
<jcastro> ok so 2ish should be fine
<JoseeAntonioR> have to go now, be back in ~3 h to tell you some other bits missing
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I think the day beforehand we need to make a wiki explaining how to get questions in on various social media and also yeah we can throw the youtube widget on OMG in a post... I'll talk to Joey about it but it shouldnt be an issue
 * bkerensa has to go so he can meet koolhead who flew in from india :D
<JoseeAntonioR> great, we'll surely mame it
<JoseeAntonioR> make*
<bkerensa> jcastro: when do you land?
<jcastro> 9
<jcastro> I get to the hotel at 9
<jcastro> actually, arrive at PDX at 7:12pm
<bkerensa> jcastro: so you will be at CLS?
<jcastro> no I don't  get there until sunday
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> but I'll be at the puppet thing for sure
<bkerensa> jcastro: were also looking at maybe a Ubuntu Hour next Friday since we have pleia2 and you guys coming in town... I can try and round up the local canonical people :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: I'm leaving wednesday unfortunately
<pleia2> d'oh, I'm coming in wednesday night
<bkerensa> Lol
<bkerensa> Well jcastro most of us will see you at puppetlabs and pleia2 we can still gather friday it usually works best
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-14
<greg-g> on yesterday's LP Blog's post on private projects, why is this true: " I think the problem here is that Launchpad squads no longer use Launchpad to plan and execute work. There is no place for any interested party to see what the goals of Disclosure is and gauge how we are progressing."
<AlanBell> that is very odd indeed greg-g
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: How're you doing? Good weekend?
<dholbach> yep, very good
<dholbach> how about yourself?
<nigelb> Not bad. I was traveling all day yesterday.
<dholbach> from where to where?
<nigelb> Bangalore to London. In Cambridge at the moment :)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> dpm, got time for a quick hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b1d6e8f2296198df5fe8f7d1f120cec3c261c00a?hl=de
<smartboyhw> dholbach, heyas!
<cjohnston_> mornin all
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> all set?
<dpm> jono, yep, joining
<popey> \o/ broke the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> popey, what did I tell you after you pressed all the buttons on the elevator?
<popey> :D I didn't press _all_ of them
<popey> only the ones in the direction they were going
<JoseeAntonioR> actually... not, but anyways
<jcastro> nautilus just segfaulting for anyone else in saucy?
<smartboyhw> jcastro, how did you make it segfault? Not here.
<jcastro> just browsing folders
<smartboyhw> jcastro, not here.
<jono> jcastro, dpm all set?
<jcastro> ya
<dholbach> bye
<bkerensa> jono / mhall119 : Upboat http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1hvgzx/ubuntu_at_oscon/
<bkerensa> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> submit to discourse too please!
<mhall119> bkerensa: upvoted
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<popey> mhall119: seen the mail from Valerio?
<mhall119> popey: which one is that?
<popey> mhall119: Subj: WIP - concept design
<mhall119> ah, yes
 * popey replies a bit
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, I am there
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-09
<mhall119> jono: got a re-share from the Qt Project's G+ page: https://plus.google.com/104580575722059274792/posts/fj7q9eSjDMW
<jono> mhall119, oh sweet :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how's your finger?
<dholbach> it still hurts and typing with the splint still sucks :)
<dholbach> DJing last night was a litlle less fun as well
<smartboyhw> dholbach, eh:(
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I don't know why, but you now seem to blog less than before (at least relatively less than balloons or jono)
<dholbach> I'm a bit busy with all kinds of things right now
<dholbach> you could do some blogging too ;-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I'm leaving to London soon, probably not.
<dholbach> that's no excuse ;-)
<dholbach> all right, got to take the dog for a walk - brb
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :P
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: cezz wants to know who owns what social accounts so we can see what's out there
<jcastro> on G+ who maintains those mostly, the app dev ones and stuff?
<dholbach> didn't we answer that question just a while ago?
<dholbach> dpm, ^ did we have a document for that?
<jcastro> Yep it gave me so much trouble I gave up til something gives. Waylands starting to look better to me. Have you tried the Maui live CD ? There suposed to come out with an installable one this month, I hope !
<jcastro> whoops
<jcastro> buffer paste from mark's blog this morning I guess. :)
<jcastro> dholbach: http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/app-developer-blog
<jcastro> I'm guessing that's a team wide one?
<dholbach> jcastro, I think I just posted on there once or twice
<dholbach> "guest blogger" ;-)
<jcastro> if you post there, you own it.
<jcastro> j/k
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's your leafs count?
 * jcastro checks mail frantically
<jcastro> 26
<marcoceppi> :)
<jcastro> I hate you
<marcoceppi> 28
<marcoceppi> close again
<jcastro> 7 more than the average
<marcoceppi> jcastro: mine just shames me: "2 fewer than may"
<jcastro> yeah me too
<jcastro> I had 2 fewer as well
<marcoceppi> w/e nest, it's hot outside, deal with it
<smartboyhw> dholbach, jcastro now there's talk in the Elementary OS community of moving away from Ubutnu
<popey> they're entitled to do that if they want
<popey> as can any derivative
<smartboyhw> popey, agreed. I think maybe Linux Mint will move away too:P
 * popey shrugs
<popey> they have tried debian in the past
<mhall119> smartboyhw: allowing politics to determine technical choices is a recipe for disaster, IMO
<smartboyhw> mhall119, heh
<smartboyhw> But politics do exist
<mhall119> true, but they shouldn't interfere with technical things
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_pc.html
<jcastro> is this the proper "how to try mir" page?
<smartboyhw> jcastro, yeah
<smartboyhw> With of course http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_pc.html
<jono> mhall119, dpm all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<dpm> jono, coming, was wrapping up another call
<smartboyhw> jono, mhall119 dpm dpm QUESTION: When's next vUDS?
<smartboyhw> Ouch, second dpm is supposed to point at dholbach :P
<jono> smartboyhw, brb phone
<smartboyhw> jono, alright
<dholbach> ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, well, when's vUDS-1307?
<smartboyhw> Or don't tell me you guys decided not to run it:P
<mhall119> smartboyhw: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> yeah, we keep as much secret as possible
<smartboyhw> Oh August
<smartboyhw> :P
<dholbach> that's how we work
<smartboyhw> Great, now I can join
<smartboyhw> Away for the whole Julyt
<smartboyhw> First time I can really join a vUDS on Hangout I think
<jcastro> jono: holy shit
<jcastro> http://www.wral.com/bicyclist-killed-in-durham-hit-and-run/12639104/
<jcastro> Seth Vidal got killed
<jono> jcastro, fedora guy, right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> man, he was such a nice guy too
<jcastro> that's terrible
<jono> thats aweful
<jono> didnt know him
<jcastro> he's like our age
<jcastro> man
<elfy> jcastro: that's horrid :|
<daker> oh Tizen Game competition and 4M $ of prizes ! https://developer.tizen.org/contests/tizen-app-challenge
<daker>  s/Game/App
<bkerensa> jono:
<bkerensa> jono: we are green light
<bkerensa> jono: PM?
<Pici> kay
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/
<jcastro> this is brilliant
<daker> jcastro: it's using the Ubuntu font
<dholbach> off to go BBQ'ing
<dholbach> see you later :)
<bkerensa> jono: collect the monies
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<elfy> how's the hand now?
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> still in a splint and hopefully mending slowly :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - on a week off again now
<dholbach> nice :)
<elfy> broken hand bits are not good ;)
<dholbach> no, not really, but I guess it'll sort itself out
<elfy> dholbach: it's be nicer if it was a week holiday instead of only having a part time job :D
<dholbach> ah, ok, yes
<elfy> yep - only thing I ever broke was the bones both sides of an elbow - that was pretty inconvenient :)
<dholbach> :-/
<elfy> was worse the year after - the wires ended up poking though my skin lol
<dholbach> which wires?
<elfy> the ones they'd put there to hold it altogether while it healed
<dholbach> wow
<elfy> I can laugh about it now ;)
<elfy> elfy was definitely a goblin that particular day ...
<dholbach> brb
<elfy> hi jono
<jono> hey elfy
<elfy> jono: you know the meeting is in #xubuntu-devel not #xubuntu?
<jono> elfy, #xubuntu-devel
<elfy> yep
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> does everything on developer.u.c need to be an API?
<jcastro> for example we have this:
<jcastro> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/simplestreams/trunk/view/head:/doc/README
<jcastro> which IMO would be developer.u.c-related
<jcastro> but not necessarily in a "Write on top of our platform", this is more consumption
 * popey pokes jono
<jcastro> also jane just tweeted that Verizon joined the CAG!
<jcastro> <air guitar>
<balloons> nice!
<pleia2> wow
<balloons> http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/press-releases/verizon-joins-ubuntu-carrier-advisory-group/
<jbicha> wow, Ars went to their archives to find a Unity screenshot for http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/ubuntus-x-window-replacement-mir-coming-in-next-os-version/
<jcastro> looks like 10.10
<jbicha> it looks like UDS-M, the Google searchbar was never shipped
<jbicha> I guess the current Ars writers and editors mostly ignore Unity
<jcastro> I think he was going for an old school look to showcase how far it's come along, but that's not obvious
<jcastro> jono: yo yo, should we perhaps do a minisync today since I just got back?
<jono> jcastro, yep, will do after lunch
<bkerensa> Now Ubuntu Touch just needs Sprint
<bkerensa> and then some hardware
<bkerensa> :)
<IdleOne> Comcast will be next
 * IdleOne calls it
<bkerensa> nigelb: Did you get the link for the new shirt request?
<jcastro> jono: 15min until EOD if you wanna catch the Jorge Train
<jono> jcastro, oh, I asked earlier if you could do in 45m, give me a sec and I will set up a hangout
<jcastro> oh, ya that works too
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3c35c2b2a3bb81c8e49e5ae1d711afbc7b0791ae?authuser=0&hl=en
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-12
<daker> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6030149
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<elfy> dholbach: can you get to https://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/ ?
<elfy> downforeveryone appears to think it's just me
<dholbach> https → http
<dholbach> then yes
<elfy> oh right - so it won;t work there and it's down for you to?
<dholbach> on http it works for me
<dholbach> https doesn't
<dholbach> just replace https with http
<elfy> not that worried :)
<elfy> which is shorthand for firefox keeps adding the s and I've not had enough tea yet ... :p
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<dholbach> nigelb, happy birthday! :)
<elfy> 50 again ...
<dpm> nigelb, and elfy happy birthday ;)
<elfy> thanks dpm - but it's not mine - just Nigel's :)
<dpm> elfy, ah, misread dholbach's comment. Nevermind, congrats for the next one ;)
<elfy> I'm not having anymore - 50 is more than old enough for anyone :p
<elfy> men that is ... women seem to like 30 :D
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/1i2w2z/best_damn_cardio_humanly_possible_in_15_minutes/cb0ky70
<jcastro> that is awesome
<mhall119> nigelb: happy birthday dude!
<cjohnston> who's this nigelb guy?
<elfy> the older one :)
<balloons> nigelb, happy happy birthday!
<dholbach> all right - time to call it a day over here - have a great weekend everyone!
<elfy> have a good weekend dholbach
<dholbach> you too
<bkerensa> jono: just sent the list to sarah
<bkerensa> jono: looks like everyone is registered and I'm working with O'Reilly to get a exhibitor sticker
<popey> marcoceppi: discourse broken?
<marcoceppi> popey: not that I know of. what are you seeing?
<marcoceppi> popey: loads for me. what url are you using?
<popey> web page not available
<popey> https://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/
<marcoceppi> popey: we disabled SSL and spdy. drop the s
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<jcastro> login loop!
<jcastro> I blame popey
<popey> wise
<jose> hey jcastro, let me know if you're around
<jcastro> jose: for 5 minutes
<jcastro> go!
<jose> jcastro: I don't know if I can also participate on the charm contest as a maintainer, I'm in the process of getting a charm on the store atm
<jcastro> you have until october 1
<jose> still 16 years old :(
<jcastro> oh
<jose> mhm
<jcastro> you just need your parent's permission
<jose> signed permission?
<jose> (you know I'm 16, you checked my ID)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> send me a mail, I'll send you the packet
 * jose sends email
<jcastro> this is for the maintainer stuff right?
<jcastro> not like a full blown entry?
<jose> yeah
<jose> for the $200 chances I may have
<jose> jcastro: you have mail
<jcastro> smart man
<jcastro> snag all the unmaintained boring charms people will need to use
<jcastro> that's what I would do!
<jose> yeah, plus I've submitted postfix and mailmn
<jose> which should be useful for the monitoring solution
<jose> jcastro: when are you sending the info?
<pleia2> jose: I barely recognised you with the little nick!
<jose> pleia2: yep, new nick! thought it was time to change :)
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 keeps the nick she picked when she was 16
<pleia2> looking like a grown up, pfft
<jose> :P
<jose> you should feel young
<pleia2> I have my moments
<jose> my teacher who is older than 50 feels young
<jcastro> jose: I just sent it ~15min ago to your ubuntu account
<jose> jcastro: didn't get it at all, note that I'm now using jose@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> resent
<jose> great, got it now. thanks!
<jose> jcastro: quick question, should I register myself in the sign-up page or I don't need to?
<jose> or my parents should register themselves?
<jcastro> you don't need to register anything
<jcastro> they need to email be i, ii, and iii
<jose> ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-13
<pleia2> can someone confirm this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-13-10-wallpaper-contest-kicks-off
<pleia2> I haven't seen announcements elsewhere (no one has emailed the -art list for a few cycles, but usually there is something somewhere :))
<jose> jcastro: dad already sent the email :)
<philipballew> nigelb, Do you know what  the weather is like in India (Deli) this time of year? Might have/get to go there this time next year.
<popey> philipballew: you going to be at oscon?
<philipballew> popey,  Yes I am.
<popey> me too
<philipballew> hella tight popey. when do you get in?
<popey> monday i think
<popey> not got flight yet
<philipballew> if only they had direct flights to Portland from Europe. Have you ever been to The northwest of America?
<popey> nope
<philipballew> It rains a lot. You'll feel right at home!
<philipballew> probably warmer weather though.
<popey> hah
<philipballew> Portland is hipster central in the states. Cheap beer and expensive coffee everywhere.
<jo-erlend> are there any rules regarding channels on Freenode within the #Ubuntu- namespace?
<jo-erlend> We have a loco channel on #ubuntu-no and a member of that channel has opened #ubuntu-no-offtopic. This is a good initiative, but there's just been a rather ugly conversation in there, because of a personal issue between two members.
<philipballew> jo-erlend, The coc should still apply in the channel I would say.
<jo-erlend> philipballew, I also think that should be the case, but I don't know if it is or not.
<philipballew> jo-erlend, if its a channel for the loco it should.
<philipballew> ubuntu-offtopic still used the coc
<jo-erlend> but are there any formal rules that defines this?
<philipballew> jo-erlend, I think so. There are people from the loco council who's job it is to enforce this.
<jo-erlend> how do I contact the LoCo Council? There's a situation that needs to be resolved. Nasty business.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-14
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: they have a mailing list..
<cjohnston> its on the wiki
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: tho it may be a IRC council issue
<jose> hey guys, do you know where can I report a bug at ubuntu discourse?
<benonsoftware> Just wondering, has anyone been having problems when logging into Discourse?
<AskUbuntu> How can I help Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/319784
<marcoceppi> benonsoftware: clear your cache
<marcoceppi> jose: ping me
<jose> marcoceppi: benonsoftware was the one with the problem
<marcoceppi> benonsoftware: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/report-broken-things-here/433/45?u=marcoceppi
<benonsoftware> marcoceppi: Still getting the issue.
<benonsoftware> It's wanting to create a new account when I try logging in. (via U1)
<jo-erlend> cjohnston, aha! That's what I was looking for. :)
<jussi> jo-erlend: that look irc council type issue to me - you can always join #ubuntu-irc-council and have a chat to them
<marcoceppi> benonsoftware: this happens on all browsers?
<jose> marcoceppi: that was on w7, so I assume it was internet explorer
<bkerensa> popey: it will not rain :) it only rains part of the year right now its been about 70-80 F
<bkerensa> popey: you might want some skinny jean cut offs and sandals :P
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-07
<elfy> dpm: good day to you - I see you're admin on the translators m/l - can you deal with the message I've got sat waiting in moderation there please :)
<elfy> tia
<dpm> hi elfy, done :)
<elfy> awesome :)
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<czajkowski> ello folks
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> sun is naturally back after the non sun weekend :(
<popey> czajkowski: spoke too soon, pissing down now
<czajkowski> not so bad over here yet in Guildford
<czajkowski> some dark clouds
<czajkowski> popey: kids on holiday yet?
<popey> no, thursday
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> rain arrived :(
<czajkowski> rather nice site http://ubuntuconsultants.com/  nothing to do with Ubuntu
<czajkowski> but nice site
 * belkinsa haven't seen Ubuntu, as in the word, used else where
<czajkowski> oh in lots of places it exists belkinsa
<czajkowski> maybe more so over at this side of the pond
<czajkowski> http://ubuntu.ie/
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntuparty.org.za/p/home.html
<czajkowski> just a few examples
<Pici> http://ubuntu.org
<mhall119> there's both a wine and a cola called Ubuntu
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ubuntu cola is very popular
<czajkowski> not sure why doesn't taste as nice as diet coke
<mhall119> I find that impossible to believe
<mhall119> anything tastes better than *diet* coke
<mhall119> except maybe diet pepsi :)
<czajkowski> oh no you cannot compare diet pepsi for diet coke
<mhall119> I lump anything "diet" into the same bin
<czajkowski> diet root beer is pretty good
<popey> Pepsi Max FTW
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> toodle Pip dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> jono: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<balloons> jose, just want to make sure my events get posted on http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/. July 10th, 1 hour at 1900. July 15th, 1 hour at 1900
<jcastro> marcoceppi, 25 leafs, 109 overall
<jose> balloons: if you could provide me with more info (such as the title and speakers) to onair@ubuntu.com it'd be awesome - I'm about to leave but can get it on the cal as soon as I get back
<balloons> jose, sure thing
<jose> I've still got a couple mins
<jose> so if you just give them here I'll put them instantly there
<jose> Daviey: I'm doing a MAAS cluster install and just remembered how much fun the audience had by watching a live demo of it at UDS-Q!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: close dude, I'm at 27 leafs, 162 overall
<jcastro> marcoceppi, your sabotage of me worked
 * marcoceppi laughs maniacally 
<Daviey> jose: Hah, yes - possibly the least prepared demo ever.. but went reasonably well, and seemed to be recieved well :)
<jose> Daviey: well, I liked it :P
<Daviey> jose: Thank you :)
<jose> when are you coming to Peru for some pisco?
<mhall119> jose: is pisco that awful stuff you brought to oakland?
<jose> mhall119: well, it's not awful
<mhall119> my throat said otherwise
<jose> well, you should't be drinking it straight!
<jose> it needs to be mixed with some ginger ale
<mhall119> that might help
<jcastro> The ratio for good pisco is 1% pisco, and 99% something else!
<jose> probably if you have a sprint here I may take you to some place where they serve good pisco
<dholbach> popey, time to start Ubuntu Cinnamon!
<popey> hah
<dholbach> it's installable in unicorn as of now :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> doh, UOS same time as OpenStack Summit
<popey> uhoh
<pleia2> yeah, I had actually hoped to participate again, so much for that
<pleia2> not sure how much overlap there is in communities these days
<mhall119> pleia2: oh you're kidding
<pleia2> mhall119: November 3-7 in Paris
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: Where in Germany are you based?
<dholbach> Berlin, why?
<bkerensa> Oh I am coming to Berlin in August or September
<dholbach> cool :)
<bkerensa> Hopefully September so I can take a rest after Debconf
<bkerensa> But yeah we have a work week there.... Going to be interesting trip :)
<czajkowski> good morning folks
<czajkowski> dholbach: how is the noggin today?
<dholbach> what's the noggin? :)
<popey> pip pip
<czajkowski> dholbach: the head ?
<czajkowski> you know post world cup
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> doing well, thanks :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<czajkowski> not bad, I've a loud snoring pug at my feet, so all is right with the day so far
<czajkowski> no travel for an entire 3 weeks this month \o/
<czajkowski> then I hit Munich
<dholbach> I'm quite close to Munich right now - probably just 15m by train :)
<czajkowski> oh nice I'm over there to run a hackathon
<czajkowski> http://www.mongodb.com/events/munich-hackathon-internet-things open to all if you know anyone interested
<dpm> popey, do you know any folks who'd want to add phone translations for British English http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/en_GB - I'm sensing a lack of patriotism there! :)
<popey> i do!
<popey> do you have a link I can point people to, to get started?
<popey> oh the quickstart guide at the top?
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I fully expect the error message to say "Bollocks, something went wrong!"
<belkinsa> That would be cool!
<belkinsa> And hey everyone.
<popey> hah
<jcastro> mhall119, top of the hour right?
<nigelb> :D
<mhall119> right
<jcastro> thanks for the reminder email
<jcastro> that was <3
<jcastro> I always forget
<jcastro> even though it's on my calendar
<mhall119> I always send one :-P
<dpm> popey, sorry, I got distracted with something else. Yes, the quickstart guide is the best place to start
<jose> mhall119: session at 9 right?
<mhall119> jose: in 10 minutes, which is 10am for me
<mhall119> dholbach: FYI, the UOS dates we picked overlap OpenStack Summit, we should probably move it forward or back a week
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> why didn't anyone speak up? :-(((((
<dholbach> I announced this on a bunch of mailing lists already
<mhall119> dholbach: I know :(
<dholbach> ok... I'll follow up
<popey> dpm: i looked at the translations and amusingly the guy who has done most translations was someone I met randomly on a train a month or so back ☻
<dpm> popey, wow
<dpm> you seem to have a thing for meeting random Ubuntu people in trains!
<popey> yeah
<mhall119> it must be nice to have trains
<popey> haha
<popey> Choo choo!
<popey> Which reminds me, I'm going on the beer train soon with the LoCo
<czajkowski> popey: EGGS! :)
<dholbach> all rightie - dinner time - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<popey> dpm: why does US English not show in http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic - is that because US English is the default, and everything is a translation _from_ that?
<dpm> popey, exactly
<popey> got it
<dpm> we don't have it in Launchpad for that reason, either
<popey> put the call out on the uk loco list.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2014-July/037751.html
<pleia2> I did speak up, but I didn't know the dates until they were already decided ;)
<pleia2> perhaps now that it's online with no venue worries, date selection for UOS could be a more open process? (not make it crazy, but at least so we could identify issues like the OpenStack conflict)
<jcastro> pleia2, I think it should be more predictable
<jcastro> like if it was "ODS + 1 week" or something
<jcastro> or "XXX weeks into the cycle" or whatever
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro> hey are you going to oscon?
<jcastro> I didn't see you at TLF after those few minutes. :(
<pleia2> unfortunately not, parting ways with my gallbladder that week
<jcastro> yikes!
<pleia2> it's been causing problems since april, time for it to go :)
<pleia2> (it's why I was too sick to go to the last openstack summit)
<jcastro> ah
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> yawns ello folks
<elfy> morning czajkowski :)
<popey> yo
<elfy> ho ahoy
<popey> dpm: do you know where the source for the scopes pre-installed lives?
<dpm> popey, I don't sorry. Try with mhr3 on #ubuntu-unity, or pstolowski, they should know
<popey> kk
<popey> dpm: how often does http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic update?
<popey> at daily
<dpm> popey, kind of. In principle daily, but I had an issue with SSH keys and cronjobs, so I'm doing it manually until I find the time to sort it out. That's why there are stats for some particular days missing
<popey> ah
<popey> can you run it sometime soon and see if en_GB went above position 30 ☻
<dpm> just re-started the update job for today :)
<dpm> will be updated in 1-2 mins
<popey> ta
<popey> \o/ we rose to #23
<popey> excellent
<dpm> popey, awesome, look at that titanic-like dip at the end! http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/en_GB
<popey> muhaha
 * popey hugs czajkowski for doing translations.
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> should get some more free time time
<czajkowski> aka being on a clal
<czajkowski> *call
<czajkowski> random question
<czajkowski> is there a way to take a screen shot of a page that has a scrolling text outside of the main capture area
<czajkowski> if I take a current screne grab I'm still missing stuff outside of it so need to do a 2nd screen grab
<czajkowski> plan B zoom out :)
<popey> czajkowski: yes, webpagescreenshot addon
<popey> press button, it takes grab of entire page, scrolling as it goes
<czajkowski> popey: oh never knew about that
<czajkowski> thank you
<czajkowski> popey: still got planes flying over head today ?
<popey> ya
<popey> waiting for the A380 to come in
<czajkowski> popey: is it very loud passing over you?
<popey> yeah, goes right over the house
<popey> as it turns south to line up
<popey> so i generally see the underside of the plane as it goes over
<czajkowski> wow
<popey> quite low too
<popey> I'll take a decent pic when it comes in
<czajkowski> popey: if it gets too loud feel free to come and work over here
<czajkowski> parking and a dog and hens :)
<czajkowski> so free eggs :)
<popey> thank you!
<popey> its okay this week
<popey> next week is worse
<czajkowski> popey: am here all week next week except wednesday
<czajkowski> so any time not a problem
<popey> noted ☻
<czajkowski> have monty python next tuesday :)
<popey> would also be good to get away from the kids ☻
<popey> the darlings
<czajkowski> swap for a bonkers puppy
<popey> hah
<belkinsa> mhall119, I know this very early, but I'm willing to be a Community Track lead again.
<belkinsa> Oh, speaking of which, has the survey for feedback from the last one came out yet?
<dholbach> dpm, so ondrej, popey and I are going to go to the devcon thing
<dholbach> dpm, and they are going to have a special discount for the hotel where the actual conference is, so that might be most convenient
<dpm> :)
<popey> dholbach: oh, awesome, I'll look it up and book it
<dholbach> for ondrej and Alan it's just going to be a train ride away
<dpm> coolio
<dholbach> popey, erm... let me talk to Michelle about the booking first - I can CC you if gou like
<popey> yeah, train is easiest for me.
<popey> please do
<dholbach> not sure if they were going to book it centrally
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: just had a chat with Dave and James about reviewing the other packages in myapps and it looks like we can likely speed up the reviews a bit
<dpm> ok, cool. How long is the queue right now?
 * dpm wonders if he really wants to know
<dholbach> dpm, I think it's still quite long
<dpm> ok
<dpm> so dholbach, popey, is there a schedule? do you have in mind what you'll be presenting over at xda:devcon?
<dholbach> funnily enough we might be able to steal some of the work we did for the arb-lint some aeons ago
<dpm> oh, WOW
<popey> yes, we have talks
<dholbach> dpm, yes, we had a call about what we'd like to present yesterday
<popey> well, we have talk titles :D
<dholbach> popey, we have it all figured out!
<dholbach> :-P
<popey> which is like 90% of the work
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> I've been there too
<dholbach> dpm, the schedule will be up here: http://xda-devcon.com/#SCHEDULE
<dpm> having the title is quite a milestone already :)
<popey> yeah!
<popey> dholbach: we there all 3 days?
<popey> oh, starts afternoon on friday. neat
<dpm> so you guys are running one talk each, or what are the plans?
<dholbach> popey, I could imagine that we pack all our content into Saturday (so 2 talks in the morning, the workshop in the afternoon) and call it "Ubuntu Day" or something and the rest of the time just hang out and spend time at the booth or in conversations with others
<popey> +1
<dholbach> dpm, one general talk, one about hardware bring-up (Ondrej) and the App Dev Workshop
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> nice
<dholbach> see - all figured out :-P
<dpm> ha
<mhall119> belkinsa: thanks about being a track leads.  For the survey, it turns out that jono had already stopped sending them so there isn't one going out, we'll have the discussion via the mailinlist instead
<belkinsa> Which list is this?
<mhall119> ubuntu-devel-discuss
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<czajkowski> that's a really good price to attend the XDA event
<czajkowski> folks have you seen https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2014-July/002010.html
<popey> yeah, dunno how many people are going but we usually send someone
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> last year there were a few spotted at different talks
<czajkowski> other than the LTP are there any other community portals out there ?
<czajkowski> from other groups
<czajkowski> that people would recommend
<czajkowski> should stop hitting enter soo soon and have more on one line :)
<popey> jose: mhall119 https://plus.google.com/u/0/116597364982833470829/posts/GMeNXRayfN6
<mhall119> popey: I just tagged jose in it :)
<jose> popey, mhall119: \o/ new logo!
<popey> yeah!
<popey> Sam is great
<jose> I'll have to update the branding as soon as I've got some time
<jose> final exams are coming next week and they weigh 40% of all my grades
<mhall119> worry about exams first :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - I'm away for a few days of vacation now! see you soon again! :-D
<mhall119> dholbach: enjoy the time off
<mhall119> and the entirely coincidental world cup finals
<belkinsa> See ya dholbach!
<dholbach> mhall119, they are coincidental - I don't think I'll need to take time off of work to recover from watching a soccer match :)
<mhall119> depends on if Germany wins or not :)
<dholbach> I don't think so :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<mhall119> bye :)
 * belkinsa hugs the leaving man
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-11
<popey> dpm: if you get a moment can you update http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/en_GB ? ☻
<dpm> popey, done, you're now #8 ;)
<popey> woot
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-12
<mhall119> nigelb: happy birthday
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-13
<nigelb> mhall119: Thank you!
<mhall119> Took you a day to respond, that must mean you had a good one :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> dpm: would you mind if we pushed out meeting back 30 mins?
<popey> no worries if not.
<dpm> popey, sure
<popey> thanks
<dpm> done
<popey> ta
<popey> dpm: got any other example pages which have a 'call to action' button I can copy?
<dpm> popey, the main d.u.c page
<popey> ta
<dpm> or ubuntu.com has got one atm too
<dpm> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<popey> sorted, ta
<popey> dpm: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/coreapps/music
 * popey is afk for a couple of hours
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: LoCo Council (José) confirmed for tomorrow's Community Q&A.
<dpm> \o/
<mhall119> \o/
 * popey returns
<czajkowski> popey: WB
<czajkowski> popey: you know there is some musical event in farnborough this weekend ?
<popey> nope
<czajkowski> popey: http://picnictomusicinthepark.co.uk/
<popey> oh that, yeah.
<dholbach> mhall119, I have a quick question - we'd like to maintain a list of branches we'd like to import into the dev site and mark one of them default. what would your preference be? 1) in the code, 2) in the db (use admin interface or mgmt command), 3) separate branch which contains just the "config"
<mhall119> dholbach: 2 would probably be the most ideal, but will require more coding work on your part
<mhall119> 1 is likely easiest, and less complicated than 3
<dholbach> mhall119, how would you do changes to the data in the db?
<mhall119> dholbach: create a new Model to hold this data, and make a ModelAdmin for it
<dholbach> mhall119, sure - we'll do that then
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<balloons> dholbach.. no!
<balloons> I had a question for you :-)(
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> mhall119, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/index.html has been resurrected. Can you kill it off again?
<balloons> basically anything with autopilot on that subdomain should be killed
<mhall119> balloons: not sure what brought it back, do you know if it was setup on a cron or something?
<balloons> mhall119, no.. I have an old rt where IS got rid of it
<balloons> but since you did whatever, I see it's all back
<mhall119> balloons: all I did was update the WP theme
<balloons> lol.. I know, it's coincidental I noticed I'm guessing
<balloons> mhall119, I followed up with IS :p
<mhall119> balloons: what did they say?
<balloons> mhall119, it's via RT. They will sort it I'm sure
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> or balloons
<jcastro> is it possible to snappy on a typical x86 box like say a NUC?
<balloons> jcastro, you can always use kvm to install
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> but you would want just snappy right?
<jcastro> so let me tell you what I think is cool, and then you tell me how to do it. :D
<jcastro> so like, if I had a little home server with just snappy, the docker framework, and then some containers, say 5-6
<jcastro> like basically an appliance
<jcastro> and all I want it to do is run the containers on boot or whatever
<balloons> ahh right.. I'm totally down with that
<jcastro> oh I know it's a good idea, heh
<jcastro> I was just wondering if it's possible to install snappy like on a NUC
<balloons> obviously I guess it's possible.. I'm wondering the best way to do it
<balloons> I know ogra would have an opinion hah
<jcastro> I wonder if dustin has tried this
<jcastro> I am sure if I got an rpi2 this would be doable, but I don't have one
<balloons> they key would be to get as close to baremetal as possible
<balloons> that's the bit I'm not sure of.
<balloons> jcastro, I would try flashing an amd64 image onto a nuc and see what happens
<balloons> you should have ssh access to the box, and it should *just work*
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> especially if you go the nuc route.. keep it all intel, upstream stuff, but not too new
<balloons> I can't imagine it would be missing support for anything
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski, morning
<czajkowski> dpm: morning to you, all set for next weeks CLS ?
<dpm> nearly :)
<dpm> and you?
<czajkowski> dpm: nope :) have a big event in Dublin next week, kicking off our 1st user group in ryanair HQ so prepping for that and then I need to finish my talk for CLS :)
<dpm> :-)
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> dpm: dholbach balloons mhall119 who is doing the hangout this week? (thought I'd ask nice and early)
<dholbach> if balloons is there for the second half of the snappy open house I'd be available
<dholbach> we have jose as a guest today :)
<dpm> popey, you and I were on the last one, so most probably mhall119 and dholbach/balloons depending on snappy open house
<dholbach> wfm
<popey> kk
<popey> mhall119: neverball / neverputt work on nexus devices now :)
<czajkowski> popey: dpm dholbach so in the jcastro thread re snappy, is the code and documentaion available for all to see and use https://plus.google.com/+JorgeCastro/posts/Q9fam5uGyns
<czajkowski> curious regarding the comment Daniel Foré  asks
 * dpm reads post
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<popey> he's talking backend
<dpm> not sure I understand it, he wants to create an image server?
<dpm> or a store?
<dpm> for image server, we do have documentation, if it's for the store, we'd need to check with beuno, but as far as I know, there is closed code in the store indeed
<czajkowski> dpm: so I guess that;s what're looking to hear is a once off statement saying it' closed code atm or indefinately
<dpm> czajkowski, ack. I'll find out first what he's trying to do, but in any case, this is a discussion we've already started internally. I'll put it on the agenda for the team call tomorrow.
<czajkowski> dpm: nods great thanks
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> Martin replied on the thread too
<czajkowski> dholbach: aye but didnt come out and say like dpm just did that it is closed
<czajkowski> if that was said on that thread it may clear it up for all
<czajkowski> or as dholbach said there will be an item on the agenda call
<czajkowski> so folks know what's happening
<dholbach> on which call?
<dholbach> I didn't read the entire thing this morning, but just commented on the fragmentation bit
<popey> I think the specific issue people have is that it's not clear if the backend store is open or not.
<popey> I have seen this question voiced numerous times.
<dpm> dholbach, I meant on our team call tomorrow ^
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> balloons, is it OK if I leave the second half of the open house?
<dholbach> that way I can do the Community Q&A with mhall119
<balloons> ahh sure :-)
<dholbach> like... I'd be there for the hangout but not for the irc part
<dholbach> cool
<balloons> thanks for sharing this morning dholbach .
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> balloons, we should probably promote it on all channels again before we go live in 48m - my call should be over before that already
<dholbach> balloons, I'm not sure if our planning was wise this time - immediately after the open house hangout is the q&a
<dholbach> so we'll have to change ubuntuonair.com midflight
<dholbach> but we can't push it back because José has only time until 15:30 UTC
<dholbach> maybe we can ask Ricardo to finish and move over to IRC like 5-10m early?
<balloons> dholbach, we'll stop at 45 mins then
<balloons> and you can drop and switch things, sound ok?
<dholbach> <3
<balloons> dholbach, looks like you already setup the hangout yes? got a link?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day! see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey, salut davidcalle
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<davidcalle> Hey :)
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1471160 is my WIP on the snappy docs importer
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey MooDoo, hola ara
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have a link again to your markdown importer script?
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors/+junk/snappy-docs
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> no surprise... I was looking at ~davidc3 :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hehe :)
<czajkowski> davidcalle: dholbach dpm popey mhall119 balloons http://theweeklycfp.com/
<davidcalle> czajkowski, interesting, thanks :)
<dpm> thanks czajkowski!
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> dpm: just added fosdem 2016 to the events calendar now the date is announced. We should get the ball rolling on having a stand and submitting talks.
<dpm> thanks popey
<MooDoo> ah was just on that site, Jan 2016 isn't it
<popey> ya
<popey> i see sturmflut broke the news about ubuntu phones in india :)
<jcastro> hey, I have someone who emailmed me who missed their renew membership opportunity via email and is now freaking out
<jcastro> is there a procedure to follow?
<dholbach> mail the membership board
<jcastro> ack
<popey> its done
<popey> i think you got the same mail 20 other people did
<popey> assuming it was wazery jcastro
<jcastro> yep, thanks for the <3 response
<czajkowski> jcastro: at gophercon ?
<jcastro> not me.
<jcastro> a bunch of others should be though
<jcastro> czajkowski: are you there?
<czajkowski> nope was going to suggest going to the coreOS 2nd bday party
<czajkowski> I'm heading over next week to CLS/OSCON
<jcastro> ah, <3 coreos guys
<balloons> can anyone else get to the wiki atm? seems it JUST went down
<balloons> or maybe it's just really slow
 * jcastro tries not to make a wiki joke.
<balloons> and it's back
<balloons> I love the wiki..
<balloons> oddly enough I needed a page to file an RT about something else being down
<czajkowski> jcastro: if you know of folks http://www.eventbrite.com/e/coreos-2nd-birthday-at-gophercon-tickets-17419178231
<jcastro> I will pass it along
<czajkowski> jcastro: cheers
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed some more work to https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1471160
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's not done yet, it's even exploding right now
<dholbach> but it has your work integrated
<davidcalle> dholbach, looking at it. I've been thinking we should also have a button somewhere to trigger an import.
<davidcalle> for dealing with last minutes fixes in branches, when doc needs to be tightly coordinated with the release (remember the first snappy announcement)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> yep, I guess we can do that
<dholbach> balloons, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ for finding out how to package/patch stuff
<balloons> dholbach, ack, ty
<dholbach> balloons, and generally: grab a package you're interested in, or yeah, have a look at harvest
<dholbach> although harvest is pretty unmaintained right now - I don't know how many use it
<mhall119> dholbach: I thought the Ubuntu Women's team took over Harvest maintenance
<balloons> I'm not sure what the end result of that was
<dholbach> mhall119, they were planning to do so
<popey> they being belkinsa?
<popey> I think she's been afk for a while with personal stuff going on.
<dholbach> belkinsa and some others
<dholbach> but there were no more questions or MPs or stuff for me to help out with
<dholbach> I guess we should ask around and see how useful it is to people
<dholbach> and then take it from there
<dholbach> I just don't have time for it right now :-/
<dholbach> ok... got to go now - see you all tomorrow!
<marcoceppi> jcastro:
<marcoceppi> nest time
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<jose> dpm: ping, hangout?
<dpm> jose, pong. Sure, I'm free in ~1h, would that still work for you?
<jose> dpm: nope, I'll leave for university in like 25 mins :(
<jose> just wanted to give you some updates on what was going on
<dpm> jose, over e-mail, or later on in the day on hangout?
<jose> sure, otherwise I'll check in with Mike :)
<jose> I have a meeting with the university-side organizer too!
<dpm> ok, cool
<jcastro> marcoceppi: 25 in June, 104 all year
<marcoceppi> jcastro: dang dude
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 16 in june, 101 for the year
<marcoceppi> time to turn my AC off
<jcastro> marcoceppi: intaking from the basement-only has changed my entire profile
<jcastro> and since I work down here, I don't need anything on for most of the day
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day a bit earlier today - need to help my sister out by doing some babysitting - have a great weekend everyone! :-)
<jose> mhall119: hey, can you do a hangout?
<mhall119> jose: sure
<mhall119> let me find AC power
<jose> cool
<mhall119> jose: ready when you are
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-11
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<tsimonq2> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 dholbach o/
<dholbach> hi Mister_Q
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 Mister_Q
<Kilos> dpm too :D
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> hey Kilos dpm and whoever is awake right now ;)
<tsimonq2> o/ dpm, how are you?
<dpm> not too bad :)
<Mister_Q> dpm Seems like I cant make it to the sprint in Heidelberg :( I'm on a new project and cant even take on day off
<Mister_Q> *one
<dpm> ah, bummer :/
<Mister_Q> dpm but I got the 4 days off in november for ubucon europe
<dpm> oh wow
<svij> Mister_Q: you need 4 days off for the weekend event?
<Mister_Q> kinda yes. I need to be on standby for some customers. even on weekends :/
<svij> oh okay
<Mister_Q> and every not answered call or email I do not reply on time is potential lost money :|
<Mister_Q> svij how are your exams going ?
<svij> Mister_Q: first one in 2,5 weeks, so still a bit time ;)
<Mister_Q> svij okay :) Ive read your tweet about that this morning :D
<svij> :D
<dholbach> dpm, do you think I should come to the dev.u.c call in 23m? I'm in the middle of a patch pilot session right now and feel like I'm behind on a few other things too
<dpm> dholbach, that's fine, I'll go
<dholbach> thank you
<Kilos> hi guys, how would someone wanting to apply for membership make their own wiki page nowadays
<Mister_Q> Kilos, You need to be a member of this group on launchpad to be able to edit/create a page on the wiki. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad or did I get the question wrong?
<Kilos> oh so any new comer can join the etherpad group and then make their own wqiki page
<Kilos> hey Mister_Q why arent you applying to be on the membership board
<Kilos> i thought the etherpad was spammed as well so one needs more to make wiki pages
<Mister_Q> Kilos What are the requirements for that?
<Kilos> you must be slim and sexy
<Kilos> hehe
<Mister_Q> oh :D
<Kilos> ejat please tell Mister_Q whats needed
<tsimonq2> Kilos: no no no
<tsimonq2> Kilos: not the etherpad group
<Mister_Q> Kilos dont know if there are additional steps for the wiki. I edited my wiki page last week and I'm only in the ubuntumembers and ubuntu-etherpad group
<Kilos> oh
<tsimonq2> there's a special group for that
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: ubuntumembers also has access
<Mister_Q> ah
<Kilos> so how does one become an ubuntumember
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> excuse the stupid questions
<Mister_Q> Kilos I basically followed the instructions on the wiki wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats where the snag is
<Kilos> a new person wanting to become a member cant make a wiki page till he is a member
<Kilos> and cant become a member till he has a wiki page
<Mister_Q> Kilos I asked to be added to the etherpad group to be able to create my wiki page before I was a member. back then that was enough
<Kilos> ok i will try get them to do that ty
<svij> Kilos: I think popey or pleia2 knows more
<Kilos> i see tsimonq2 applied to join the board
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> ty svij ill see if one of them drop a reply here
<tsimonq2> Kilos: how do you know that? :P
<Kilos> i know everything
<Kilos> except what i have forgotten
<knome> mhall119 is also able to help.
<knome> and davidcalle
<tsimonq2> oh jeez that's right you're on the board Kilos, you saw my email directly... :P
<Kilos> hahaha yeah
<Kilos> ty knome
<knome> np
<Kilos> you with xubuntu?
<knome> yep
<Kilos> or lubuntu
<Kilos> good
 * tsimonq2 is Lubuntu
<popey> Kilos: join ~ubuntu-wiki-editors to edit the wiki
<popey> this is documented on tge wiki itself
<knome> popey, right, i didn't know if that information was public
<popey> it is
<knome> i know now
<Kilos> so can all newcomers then join there
<popey> just not massively shouted about
<popey> yes Kilos
<knome> fwiw, if you need help with admin side...
<popey> knome: thanks
<popey> will review when i get back from vacation
<knome> sure
 * knome goes make some coffee
<Kilos> ok so i can tell individuals to join
<popey> yes Kilos
<Kilos> ty popey
<popey> np
<popey> off to get in the pool. cheerio! :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<svij> popey: have fun ;)
<hggdh> popey: good afternoon/evening. Will lp:~ubuntu-members be a member of the ubuntu-wiki-editors?
<Kilos> hi hggdh all good?
<hggdh> Kilos: hello sir! Life is good, as always
<hggdh> Kilos: hopefully, for you as well
<Kilos> yessir all ok here ty
<popey> hggdh: no need
<hggdh> popey: so I guess there are a few teams with access to edit, and u-members is one of them
<popey> hggdh: both teams have edit rights
<popey> yes
<popey> 3 teams
<popey> those two and ~canonical
<hggdh> popey: ack
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-12
<dholbach> hey hey
<davidcalle> o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<Mister_Q> hey everyone o/
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach, davidcalle, Mister_Q, how are you all? :)
<dholbach> good good :-)
<dholbach> how about you all?
<davidcalle> Good, thanks!
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 good :) Listening to Casey West about pivotal cloud right now :) how are you ?
<tsimonq2> well I'm at someone else's house using crouton on a Chromebook with generic LXDE and no mouse, but otherwise, I'm good :)
<dholbach> relocating to the office, bbiab
<svij> morning!
<Mister_Q> svij o/
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and other peeps
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and svij :)
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<dholbach> davidcalle, so it's us for the Q&A today?
<davidcalle> Yup \o/
<dholbach> let's set things up already :)
<dholbach> I'll set up the event and update ubuntuonair
<davidcalle> <3
<dholbach> hum, where do I do this in the "new G+ interface"?
<dholbach> where did they hide hangouts on air?
<dpm> svij, I might be a few minutes late for the call. mhall119, would you mind sharing the sponsors list and templates with svij while I'm not on the call?
<dholbach> what a nightmare
 * dpm still goes retro and uses the old G+ interface
<dholbach> yeah
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/onair
<dholbach> ah, you need to get the special URL from somewhere :)
<dholbach> was it hidden under the "Pay $50 to continue" button in the fifth level of navigation somewhere?
<dholbach> sorry, I'm sure I just didn't see it earlier :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I have an account still using the old interface :)
<dholbach> I see, Ubuntu Community team = a bunch of retro people :)
<dholbach> ok, uonair updated
<svij> dpm: ok
<dpm> sorry, wrapping up a couple of things for the snappy sprint next week
<svij> no worries
<Mister_Q> dpm sorry again that I was late for the ubucon meeting. I was at a cloud event and literally stepped out the car and joined the hangout
<dpm> Mister_Q, no worries, we could clearly see that :)
<dpm> thanks for making the effort in participating
<Mister_Q> dpm I dont know how bad the video quality was :D Will add the links for the updated google docs to trello board later
<dpm> thanks
<dholbach> have a good one everyone!
<hggdh> all: I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct/+bug/1602344
<hggdh> comments are welcome.
<Mister_Q> Did we came to a conclusion at the last uos? There was a session about that iirc
<mhall119> Mister_Q: the conclusion was to add some text, but not necessarily agreement on the text itself
<mhall119> there's an MP attached to the above bug report with proposed text
<hggdh> Mister_Q: also, some more pointers to definitions, etc so that it gets more complete
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-13
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 cold and full of flu still but ok otherwise and you?
<tsimonq2> :( get well soon
<tsimonq2> but I'm good :)
<Kilos> :)
<Mister_Q> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q, how are you?
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 tired but otherwise ok :) how are you?
<tsimonq2> great Mister_Q :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey dholbach!
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<dholbach> good good
<dholbach> how are you?
<tsimonq2> great dholbach :)
<czajkowski> morning folks
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<czajkowski> how is everyone ?
<Kilos> hi dholbach czajkowski davidcalle
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Hey o/
<czajkowski> hi Kilos how are things?
<Kilos> full of flu but ok ty and yourself?
<czajkowski> not bad, working from the garden today as it's nice and sunny out
<Kilos> nice
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again
<Suergally> Hiya I am attending this meeting in both channels (juju and meeting) ,post : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/105055 Is it still going ahead, or not ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-14
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos
<Mister_Q> o/
<tsimonq2> Kilos: how are you?
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q, how are you?
<Mister_Q> great tsimonq2 :) how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty tsimonq2 Mister_Q and you guys?
<tsimonq2> great Mister_Q and Kilos :)
<svij> hey Kilos, tsimonq2 and Mister_Q :)
<tsimonq2> o/ svij, how are you?
<Mister_Q> morning svij o/
<svij> fine fine, you? ;)
<Kilos> hi there svig
 * svij looks out for svig
<svij> 404 – no svig found in the channel
<svij> *scnr*
<Kilos> dholbach late
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi there svij as well
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> :D
<tsimonq2> great svij :)
<tsimonq2> Kilos: *loudly taps watch* COME ON DANIEL!
<tsimonq2> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Mister_Q> :D
<Kilos> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> good morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning :)
<tsimonq2> o/ dpm, haven't talked to you in a while, how have you been? :)
<dpm> tsimonq2, I'm good, how are you?
<tsimonq2> great dpm :)
<svij> tsimonq2: 8 minutes!
<svij> morning dpm and dholbach :)
<dpm> hey svij
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<tsimonq2> svij: hm?
<svij> tsimonq2: 8 minutes after you loudly tapped the watch ;)
<tsimonq2> oh lol
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey dholbach! how are you this morning? :)
<dholbach> good good :-))
<dholbach> how about you?
<tsimonq2> great :))
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> svij: 14 mins since watch he poked his head in
<tsimonq2> svij: that's what counts :P
<Kilos> lol
<svij> dholbach: Kilos complained earlier that you were late. What's your excuse? ;)
<Kilos> ouch
 * tsimonq2 guesses coffee
<svij> haha
<tsimonq2> then I went:
<tsimonq2> 01:49:31 AM < tsimonq2> Kilos: *loudly taps watch* COME ON DANIEL!
<tsimonq2> 01:49:32 AM < tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> so that's the watch tapping explaination :P
 * Kilos ducks
<Mister_Q> good call tsimonq2 . I know I've forgot something :D
<tsimonq2> XD
<svij> we should rather send our kid tsimonq2 to bed…
<tsimonq2> hey now
<Kilos> hehe
<tsimonq2> svij: but mooooooooooom it's summer vacation, let me stay up past my 7:30 bedtime :(
<svij> kids these days…
 * svij shakes his old age.
<svij> eh
<svij> head.
<tsimonq2> (the funny thing is, not only do I not live with mom, I don't have a bedtime :P)
<Kilos> aha thats the problem
<tsimonq2> Kilos: which one? :P
<svij> we need to talk to your dad!
<Kilos> both
<tsimonq2> svij: dad is working night shift, he doesn't like to be bothered at work :P
<Kilos> :D
<svij> hah
<tsimonq2> dad says as long as I follow the rules and pick up after myself, I can do whatever I want (that's not illegal or overly dangerous, obviously)
<Kilos> wbb chores to do
<tsimonq2> including staying up until early morning and saying hello to dholbach *AHEM* :D
<tsimonq2> he must be getting more coffee XD
 * tsimonq2 hides
<tsimonq2> no but seriously, I'm tired, went swimming at a lake with an uncle technically yesterday, so I'm off to bed, o/
<Mister_Q> good night tsimonq2 o/
<svij> good boy, he listened what I said… ;)
<dholbach> tsimonq2, mate tea :)
<tsimonq2> had to do something quick, back for a minute
 * tsimonq2 kicks svij :P
<tsimonq2> nice dholbach
<tsimonq2> o/
<Melondrips> Hello!
<Melondrips> Not sure why I can't see anything? Never used freenode before.
<Melondrips> ...
<dholbach> What do you mean, you can't see anything?
<dholbach> maybe because the channel was quiet in the last 15 minutes?
<Melondrips> Yeah I just realized that before it was too late. I usually speak too soon. -_-
<Melondrips> My apologies.
<dholbach> no worries :)
<elacheche> Hey there!
<elacheche> Wassup guys!
<elacheche> So Melondrips where is that Linux related Tumblr ?
<Melondrips> I have a lot more to post, I literally just started it today...
<Melondrips> https://www.tumblr.com/blog/melondrips
<Melondrips> But there.
<Melondrips> :D
<elacheche> Whever you need advice/help don't hesitate to ask to community, here, or on reddit → r/ubuntu r/linux r/linux4noobs and many others :)
<elacheche> Melondrips: that's not a public blog?
<elacheche> I can't browse it becasue I don't have an account
<Melondrips> Oh, one sec.
<elacheche> How are you dholbach :)
<Melondrips> melondrips.tumblr.com
<Melondrips> Please bear with me, I've been up for 86 hours, lol.
<elacheche> no problems :)
<elacheche> Good luck with your blog.. meeting people on irc, readin the "man" and docs will help you learn *nix things :)
<Melondrips> I've done a lot more than what I've posted and Had actual screenshots, but since I am running Kali from a flash drive and my laptop battery is crap, when it shut off, well, yeah. I lost it all.
<Melondrips> I succesfully used aircrack today and have written basic cpp programs, so I'm getting there.
<Melondrips> And bby basic programs I mean hello world and an "asks for your name" and outputs "Hello, <name!>
<Melondrips> Gotta start somewhere. XD!
<elacheche> nice :) but why kali! :p
<Melondrips> Thank you, by the way. Sorry this stuff just gets me really hyped, haha. I've had no one to really talk about it with other than my old roommate.
<Melondrips> And um, because... >.>
<elacheche> x)
<Melondrips> Well, I'm trying to get more in to the cybersecurity field and Kali was suggested.
<Melondrips> There, the white hatter way of putting it, haha.
<elacheche> I see..
<elacheche> Did you ever installed a GNU/Linux distor on a PC?
<elacheche> Try that! It's better than running it from a live session
<Melondrips> Yeah, I have in the past, but my only current PC is a laptop with a broken HDD.
<Melondrips> I'm waiting for a new one so this is just temporary.
<elacheche> oops! :)
<Melondrips> Yeah, haha.
<Melondrips> It was a n interesting learning experience though.
<Melondrips> I had never imaged and ISO on to a flash drive before.
<Melondrips> an*
<knome> Melondrips, elacheche: your discussion might be better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic - not to say you're not allowed to discuss here, but this channel is mostly designed for the ubuntu community team coordination
<elacheche> About Kali, I am not a a cybersecurity expert, but some people I knew recommands using BlackArch.. It's ArchLinux for InfoSec, and the good thing is that istalling it is a little bit challenging :) So you'll learn things for sure
<Melondrips> Oh, sorry knome! Still new here! Thank you!
<elacheche> oops, my fault knome.. I asked Melondrips to join the wrong channel then..
<knome> np
<elacheche> Melondrips: You can join that channel by just typing /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<dholbach> elacheche, good good - how are you? (sorry didn't see you message earlier)
<elacheche> Good too :)
<dholbach> all right... I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<philipballew> hey everyone
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<jcastro> got a sec?
<mhall119> jcastro: pong, I do now
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-15
<tsimonq2> *waits for dholbach*
<tsimonq2> :P
<Kilos> morning tsimonq2 elacheche svij and all others
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> lol hardly have a voice this morning with the flu but ok otherwise and you?
<tsimonq2> aww :(
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<MooDoo> hello all
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo and Mister_Q, how are you?\
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: very well thanks, and yourself?
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 I'm ready for the weekend ;) how are you ?
<tsimonq2> great Mister_Q and MooDoo :)
<Na3iL> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Na3iL, how are you?
<Na3iL> tsimonq2, fine thanks, yourself?
<tsimonq2> great Na3iL :)
<tsimonq2> no dholbach? D:
<MooDoo> I'm sure he's about somewhere :D
<tsimonq2> finally! we have a dholbach! :D
<Kilos> wb dholbach
<Kilos> you had tsimonq2 fretting
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> dholbach: look! :D
<tsimonq2> dholbach: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-bug-day/
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2, hi Kilos
<dholbach> will take a look in a bit
<tsimonq2> okay dholbach
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you? :)
<tsimonq2> Kilos: to give you some background on the link I just gave Daniel, the Lubuntu team is holding a bug day to get some bugs triaged!
<tsimonq2> Kilos: well technically it's a spin on Hug Day ;)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> good luck to you all
<dholbach> tsimonq2, very good - how about yourself?
<tsimonq2> great dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: for the Q&A, I talked to jose and he got the Ubuntu On Air session put on the calendar, but I need someone to help on the day of, but you won't be around 19-20 UTC, right?
<dholbach> no, but somebody in an American timezone could help
<elacheche> Morning people!
<tsimonq2> alright dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> o/ elacheche :)
<dholbach> hey elacheche
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<MooDoo> hiya elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup guys!
<MooDoo> it's friday :)
<elacheche> haha :D
<tsimonq2> well, I'm gonna crash for the day, o/
<Mister_Q> have a great day everyone and a good weekend o/
<knome> hey dpm
<knome> dpm, what's the status re: the google code-in invoice for google?
<dpm> knome, talking to Claire about it now
<jcastro> lol I'm glad we kept vbulletin
<jcastro> that was definately a good idea
<dpm> knome, I understand it correctly that you already got the funds a few months ago via community donations, right? IIRC we did it like this as we knew the reimbursement from Google would take quite a bit.
<dpm> just to confirm that bit
<knome> dpm, the flight tickets, yes
<knome> dpm, not the per-diems etc, which i sent you about a week ago
<knome> dpm, the last day to send the invoice to google is today, which is why i'm asking.
<dpm> knome, yes, trying to pick this one up, as I wasn't involved in google code-in payments, and popey is off
<knome> sure. i can re-send the email i sent if that helps
<dpm> knome, no, that'll be fine, that's the easy bit :)
<knome> oki
<knome> again, i'm not in a hurry with the funds, so i don't mind if it's 1 month instead of 1 week
<knome> i will also be away next week myself, so if i need to take action, it'll mean it'll be postponed anyway
<dpm> knome, thanks. It seems that the Finance folks know what to do re: invoicing Google, so I'm now leaving it in their hands. If you'd need the funds before, we can do the same thing we did last time with you requesting via donations
<knome> no, it's fine
<knome> as long as they've passed on their invoice (or do it) today, i'm happy :)
<knome> anyway, thanks for taking care
<dpm> np, thank you
<MooDoo> howdy all
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> have a good weekend!
<Kilos> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye Kilos
<Kilos> you too ty
<Na3iL> Ubuntu forums are DOWN cause of DDOS attack? or a real hacking stuff
 * Na3iL is wondering
<knome> there was a ticket with a mention about some hacking, but i guess it can be a bit of both.
<Kilos> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<Na3iL> internet is sucks here, but as I can see from the link : it is a real hack
<Kilos> for some strange reason ubuntu has become a target
<knome> a strange reason? no, i don't think it's strange at all to target big players
<knome> without any specific motives even
<Kilos> thats strange to me knome , i dont understand doing others harm just because i can
<knome> unfortunately not all of us think the same way
<Kilos> yeah
<knome> maybe there can be some minor motives, but it doesn't have to be an attack for one, single, big motive or goal
<Kilos> yeah but this started with our wiki now is moving on
<knome> the wiki had different issues
<Kilos> so there is something or someone behind it all
<knome> nah, it can be two unrelated attacks at the same time
<Kilos> ok
<knome> tbh, i'm sure the ubuntu assets are being targeted much more than we hear of
<knome> hopefully good security measures and enough bandwidth and resources can mitigate most of those
<knome> the reason why i think the attacks are unlikely related is that the wiki had issues specifically with spamming
<knome> the forums attack was more related to security itself from what i've read
<tsimonq2> http://shop.canonical.com/ should really be updated more often
<wxl> also, we need to start using pokémon as possible animals for codenames
<tsimonq2> noooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> D:
<wxl> Zesty Zigzagoon
<wxl> or maybe just ジグザグマ
<tsimonq2> no no no no, Zealous Zebu
<tsimonq2> :D
 * tsimonq2 fights for Zealous Zebu :D
<wxl> tsimonq2: dude, seriously. http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/0/0d/Sycamore_Zigzagoon.png
<wxl> so cute
<tsimonq2> wxl: nightmare of copyright...
<tsimonq2> I'm surprised they picked Yakkety Yak!
<wxl> yeah true
<tsimonq2> wxl: don't tell me this isn't cute http://www.imza.name/001Wilhelmina.jpg#zebu%201254x941 :P
<wxl> it's not THAT cute
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://twitter.com/gordonshumway/status/752489535766953984
<wxl> ahahahahah
<wxl> oh man i love poke https://twitter.com/gordonshumway/status/753927204350951424
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> oh yeah btw wxl, I have a friend who has a skateboard
<wxl> and..
<tsimonq2> but I need a football helmet before I'm going near it XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: you always told me that I should try skateboarding
<wxl> you should
<wxl> did you try?
<tsimonq2> a little
<wxl> how many millimeters?
<tsimonq2> but I got spooked :P
<tsimonq2> both feet on skateboard, 0, riding, 2 feet max
<wxl> that doesn't count :)
<wxl> that's like saying you looked at some code and therefore tried programming
<tsimonq2> :/
<knome> wait
<tsimonq2> but wxl I need a football helmet lol
<wxl> no, just a helmet helmet
<knome> does that mean i don't count as a python expert as i've once ran python code too?
<wxl> see, knome's got the idea
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> grr wxl fine, next time I have my hands on redbull, I promise... XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: you need some confidence and willingness to try new things. you don't need to be dangerous :)
<tsimonq2> I just don't want to hurt myself
<tsimonq2> did I tell you what my cousin did?
<wxl> usually that's how you hurt yourself by worrying about hurting yourself
<tsimonq2> wxl: fine I'll think about it
<knome> tsimonq2, no, DON'T think about it.
<tsimonq2> knome: oh?
<knome> isn't that what wxl just said...
<tsimonq2> "< wxl> usually that's how you hurt yourself by worrying about hurting yourself" worrying ≠ thinking
<knome> so how do you worry about something without thinking about it?
<tsimonq2> you don't
<tsimonq2> BUT
<tsimonq2> can you think without worrying?
<knome> i win, you lose
<knome> yes, but i didn't imply that.
 * tsimonq2 goes to get food
<knome> CC people, any update re: the xubuntu council review?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-10
<jose> czajkowski: no local db atm, neo4j at the backend
<czajkowski> jose: thanks
<pleia2> can someone add metalbiker to the team that exists for editing the wikis?
<pleia2> (new member of the California LoCo, needs to be able to edit team stuff)
<pleia2> I also noticed that the only place that tells you what team to join is the footer on the help wiki, not sure how people coming to wiki.ubuntu.com are supposed to know they can't edit anything w/o joining that team
<ahoneybun> that is a big list of proposed members there pleia2
<ahoneybun> popey: ^
<popey> pleia2: done
<popey> added instructions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpForBeginners and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<pleia2> thanks :)
<popey> lemme know if there's anywhere else which seems sane to put it
<pleia2> having it in the footer of help.ubuntu.com/community pages was nice, but it's a bit harder to edit that
<pleia2> probably a note on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ would be nice
<popey> On the front page?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> could just link to one of the pages you mentioned up ther e^
<popey> actually the "Help" link at the top explains it by linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<pleia2> oh good :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-12
<mhall119> nigelb: happy birthday!
<jose> oooo, happy birthday nigelb!
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> ohai!
<hggdh> nigelb: indeed happy birthday :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-13
<chiluk> Morning folks..  Does anyone know if there is a community developer team IRC meeting ??? or do the community devs just attend the standard foundations / server /desktop meetings?
<jose> chiluk: #ubuntu-meeting, I believe there are weekly meetings, and you can find the calendar on fridge.ubuntu.com
<jose> talking about that, I think it's time for me to reach out to those teams and reconfirm their meeting times/dates
<chiluk> jose most of the primary teams are correct
<chiluk> the community teams may not be.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-14
<nigelb> mhall119 / jose / hggdh - Thank you! ♥
<tsimonq2> nigelb: Happy belated birthday :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-07-10
<czajkowski> aloha
